# Next ROH iPPV: Best In The World 2011



## KingKicks

Ring of Honor officials are excited to announce that our next iPPV, “Best In The World 2011” will emanate from New York City & The Hammerstein Ballroom, 311 West 34th Street, New York, NY 10001 on Sunday afternoon June 26th at 4PM.

This event will be broadcast LIVE on iPPV courtesy of GoFightLive.TV! Tickets are on sale now in the ROH Online Store, (http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507), and check out http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052 for details on the iPPV broadcast!

*Ring of Honor officials are also extremely excited to announce the return of a man who has not seen the inside of an ROH ring since August of 2006: the one & only Jay Lethal!*

Lethal started in ROH as Hydro back in 2003 at “Revenge on the Prophecy” as part of Special K and slowly evolved as the standout member of that group. Breaking off on his own in 2004, Lethal would capture his first championship, the ROH Pure Title, at “Trios Tournament 2005” by beating John Walters. Lethal would eventually lose the title to his mentor, Samoa Joe, at the first “Manhattan Mayhem”, and embark into a very heated feud with Homicide, Low Ki, & the Rottwielers. Lethal was also the first man to challenge CM Punk for the ROH World Title at “Sign of Dishonor”, and challenged on several occasions for the ROH Tag Titles & the Pure Title. Lethal’s last match in ROH was at “Fight of the Century” as part of a Four Corner Survival that also featured Nigel McGuinness, Claudio Castagnoli, & Christopher Daniels.

Now, after nearly five years, Lethal will make his return to Ring of Honor on June 26th as part of “Best In The World 2011”!!! His opponent for the event has yet to be finalized so keep an eye on ROHWrestling.com in the coming weeks for that, as well as additional talent and matches for ROH’s next iPPV broadcast!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

So when the fuck is DBD happening?


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> So when the fuck is DBD happening?


Exactly what I was wondering.

Show sounds like it'll be good though, it'll be great to see Lethal back too.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KENTA vs. Daniels in Philly, and KENTA vs. Lethal in NYC.


----------



## peachchaos

I'd give anything to see KENTA in an ROH ring again.

Color me unimpressed with the return of Lethal, but its the smart thing to do business-wise and I'm sure a lot of fans will be happy.

Interesting they're going back to Hammerstein. I really hope this is where they announce a new TV deal.

Edwards vs. Richards???


----------



## geraldinhio

I much rather see Devitt than Kenta tbh as he's probably the best Junior Heavyweight in the world now .But Claudio vs Kenta would be insane .

Omega and Low Ki have to be on these and if they want to keep to the title of Best in the World I would love to see some of Europe's best wrestlers like Big Van Walter and Zack Sabre jr.


----------



## just1988

More iPPV's = winning. Ever since ROH's weekly tv shows stopped I've lost track of ROH, it's about time I had a catch up session. This Jay Lethal news is quite good, I always enjoy his work.


----------



## Shock

I've actually found it easier to follow ROH without the HDNet show, for some reason.


----------



## The Gargano

im looking forward to seeing jay lethal back in roh, ive always enjoyed jay lethal


----------



## peachchaos

Shock said:


> I've actually found it easier to follow ROH without the HDNet show, for some reason.


This makes zero sense and leads me to believe you never actually watched the show. I know people often claimed the show had terrible continuity issues with the "live" product, but there was always a clear build to each iPPV with usually at least three matches being set up on the HDNet show. So really it didn't make anything harder to follow.

Honestly I find it hard to watch the awful in-house production on the DVD releases. Its 2011. Get better cameras, better lighting, better sound, and shoot in 16:9 for fuck's sake. I order every iPPV but I'd like to be able to buy an event that looks decent on my HDTV.


----------



## Shock

I watched it every week. Maybe it's just that I've been following it more since the Atlanta weekend.


----------



## peachchaos

Word. There does seem to be a lot less going on these days without the show, so I guess in a way it is easier to follow.


----------



## Chismo

Awesome news. I want to see Lethal/Generico or Lethal/Hero.


----------



## Corey

Awesome news on Lethal. If they did Death Before Dishonor somewhere it'd have to be in Charlotte on July 9th I assume. I'd think by now they'd have a Philly show booked though.

And yes, I agree ROH is actually easier to follow without the HDNet show, which I did watch but just couldn't enjoy nearly as much as DVDs.

Possible match ideas (it'll be too soon for Davey/Eddie I think):

KENTA vs. Eddie Edwards
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal
Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels III
WGTT vs. KOW 2/3 Falls


----------



## Shock

Davey/Eddie should be held off until GBH X.

And yeah, I expect DBD will be in Charlotte on July 9th, seeing as there's a show in Richmond the night before.


----------



## seabs

*Hopefully the show title is hinting at international talent coming in. 

The title on GoFightLive says Best Of The World 2011.*


----------



## FITZ

I'm just happy that I'll be there. Not too excited about Jay Lethal though, never really a huge fan of his but I have my hopes up for this show.


----------



## KingCrash

Lethal's not the biggest name but since everyone knew he was coming in they might as well announce him now. Good news about the ippv.


----------



## ecw718

Ok I guess. I'm a little disappointed as it appears they cancelled the Philly show that was suppose to be before this.


----------



## ECW fan

ecw718 said:


> Ok I guess. I'm a little disappointed as it appears they cancelled the Philly show that was suppose to be before this.


Yup, I was really looking forward to it as well but it does look to be cancelled. :\


----------



## seancarleton77

Jim Cornette sort of hinted at International talent coming in for the Hammerstein show. Best in the World featuring outside talent vs. ROH talent sounds great to me.


----------



## TelkEvolon

ROH vs The World!


----------



## MovieStarR™

International talent coming in? Awesome.

Would be nice if ROH got a TV deal somehow though...


----------



## Tarfu

So they're returning to Hammerstein? Nice. It's an awesome venue even if I've never stepped foot in it. Comes off great on DVD.


----------



## topper1

Why do people think International talent is coming in? when was the last time anyone from NOAH or DG was in ROH?. Don't get your hopes up for anything more then some Joshi workers.


----------



## TelkEvolon

topper1 said:


> Why do people think International talent is coming in? when was the last time anyone from NOAH or DG was in ROH?. Don't get your hopes up for anything more then some Joshi workers.


The title.

I'm pretty sure in one of the Newswires before the IPPV's they said it would feature international talent.


----------



## Chismo

TelkEvolon said:


> ROH vs The World!


KENTA vs. El Generico

Giant Bernard vs. Michael Elgin

Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Jay Briscoe

SHINGO vs. Eddie Edwards

MVP vs. Kenny King

Kings of Wrestling vs. MCMG II


----------



## peachchaos

Can we set the record straight as far as what to expect from international talent for this event?

Obviously, there won't be any DG/DGUSA wrestlers on this event. Anyone under contract with TNA is also off limits considering this is an iPPV. Anyone attached to New Japan (Omega, Ki, Devitt) is questionable considering the fact that NJPW is now running the same market as ROH. Which pretty much leaves NOAH, who haven't had talent appear in ROH (outside of KENTA) in almost two years. 

Any time ROH has pulled talent from Mexico it has been a failure. 

So I'm thinking the title refers more to that fact that the ROH roster is currently "best in the world". I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Corey

Yeah international talent is probably a stretch, but here's my own little dream card:

KENTA vs. Eddie Edwards
Davey Richards vs. Prince Devitt (I've actually never seen Devitt wrestle but I've heard great things)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Michael Elgin
Kings of Wrestling vs. LDRS of the New School
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. El Generico (I know it's happened but i don't care. haha)
Roderick Strong vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
The Briscoes vs. Karl Anderson & Giant Bernard
Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## peachchaos

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah internationcal talent is probably stretch, but here's my own little dream card:
> 
> KENTA vs. Eddie Edwards
> *Davey Richards vs. Prince Devitt* (I've actually never seen Devitt wrestle but I've heard great things)


I agree that an Edwards-KENTA match needs to happen at some point, but Eddie's a fresh champion and he really needs a defense at this show. KENTA is clearly not a contender.

Richards-Devitt happened last year in New Japan. Check it out, its pretty good and available elsewhere on this site.

Really though, I hope something huge is under Cary's sleeves b/c the Hammerstein is so much bigger than the normal venues for ROH right now. 

I think we'll see:
Richards-Edwards II 
the return of Kevin Steen to start a feud with Corino
a gimmick match between Briscoe-ANX
KOW gets a rematch for the Tag Titles


Just guessing.


----------



## Martyn

I'd love to see a Takashi Sugiura GHC Title defense against anybody in ROH roster. That would be something really special. But it ain't happen in the near future (but NOAH should answer at NJPW tournee on the US and make some apperances).


----------



## jawbreaker

Nakajima replaced KENTA for a doubleshot back in November 09 when KENTA was announced, but then got hurt. Had a great match with Omega and then a pretty good one with Generico, too.


----------



## peachchaos

Oh yeah, forgot all about Nakajima coming in like that. Still, he was only brought in as replacement for his friend KENTA, not as some talent-swap between ROH and NOAH.


----------



## seabs

*If they do go for Japan guys then they should focus on the Indy guys like Sekimoto, Okabayashi, Ibushi & Omega. Bring Dino over too just because. New Japan guys are a no go. Too expensive for anyone, especially ROH. All Japan guys would be suprising and I don't think I'd care for any of them. Only NOAH guy I'd be excited about seeing in ROH is Suzuki. Probably Marvin too. Shiozaki, KENTA, Nakajima, Sasaki & Sugiura would be welcome too. Miyahara too actually. They should totally bring in La Sombra & Mascara Dorada for a tag against someone like Cole/O'Reilly or Briscoes. I could imagine them being instantly huge hits with the ROH fans. Walter coming in for a one shot only deal with Nana would be cool too.

Either way I'm not getting my hopes up for any outside talent coming in.*


----------



## seancarleton77

I would like to see Sekimoto in ROH against Elgin! And against Eddie Edwards. Having said that we only briefly heard "International Stars" mentioned. Of course Jim Cornette was the one who first uttered those words when talking about the upcoming "Best in the World" show, so it does have some credibility.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sekimoto vs. the old, meatier Roddy would have been fun.

I do feel as though there's more chance of seeing outside talent on this show, than there has been for a while. They _are_ looking at filling the Hammerstein and selling, probably, a record number of iPPVs after all. Omega & Ibushi would be ideal and relatively realistic. If the worst we get is more TJ and a random woman then I won't complain though.

What the status of Nakajima atm btw? He isn't actually tied down to any particular promotion is he?


----------



## seancarleton77

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What the status of Nakajima atm btw? He isn't actually tied down to any particular promotion is he?


Not unless you count Kensuke Office. I'm pretty sure if Cary asked Nakajima would return.


----------



## seabs

*His home promotion is in Kensuke Office but he basically goes on every NOAH tour even though him, Sasaki & Miyahara dont have any contractual obligation to NOAH.*


----------



## peachchaos

Fantasy booking...


announced:
- ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards
- ROH World Tag Team Champions Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin
- World TV Champion Christopher Daniels
- Davey Richards
- The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli)
- El Generico
- Homicide
- the return of Jay Lethal

ROH World Title Match
Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards

ROH World Tag Team Title Match - Hopefully 2/3 Falls
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs The Kings of Wrestling

Double Dog Collar Match
ANX vs The Briscoes

ROH World TV Title Match
Christopher Daniels vs El Generico

Dream Partners
Corino vs Bennett

Singles Match
Lethal vs Cabana

Grudge Match
Homicide vs Ciampa

Tag Team Challenge
Colerielly vs Strong/Elgin


----------



## SHIRLEY

I was gonna make a separate thread for this but...whatever.

NOTE: The obligatory crazy bring-ins.


> *Ring of Honor 'Best in the World 2011' iPPV
> Hammerstein Ballroom, New York, NY – June 26th*
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Eddie Edwards © vs. Davey Richards
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship
> 2/3 Falls Match*
> WGTT (of Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) ©
> vs.
> Kings of Wrestling (of Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli)
> 
> *Fans Choose the Stipulation*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe
> vs.
> All Night Express (of Kenny King & Rhett Titus)
> 
> *Women of Honor*
> Sara Del Rey vs. Ayako Hamada
> 
> ***
> 
> El Generico, Colt Cabana & Steve Corino
> vs.
> House of Truth (of Christopher Daniels, Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin) w/Truth Martini
> 
> *Tag Team Special Attraction Match*
> Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> vs.
> Golden Lovers (of Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi)
> 
> Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett
> 
> Homicide vs. Tommaso Ciampa w/The Embassy​


​


----------



## Corey

Well I hope they treat Lethal's return as a much bigger thing compared to the trash you two put him in. Haha. Assuming there won't be any outside talent:

*ROH World Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Davey Richards

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. The Kings of Wrestling

*Double Dog Collar Match*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express

*Grudge Match*
Christopher Daniels vs. Steve Corino

Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. Roderick Strong & Michael Elgin

*A Rivalry Renewed*
Homicide vs. Jay Lethal

Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tommaso Ciampa & The Embassy's Mystery Partner (Hasn't Nana been saying they got someone else coming in?)


----------



## peachchaos

A match with Homicide isn't trash? lol


----------



## Corey

Hahaha. I was kinda thinkin the same thing after I posted that but I'd rather see that since they have a history in ROH and have already faced off in TNA rather than a comedy match with Cabana or just a shitty match with Bennett.


----------



## topper1

peachchaos said:


> Lethal vs Cabana


Awful booking since Lethal is making a semi big comeback on the NYC ippv why would they wanna put him in a dud of a match that half the fans will skip over? He needs an oppenent that can have a great match like CC or Hero not some fool who is gonna dance around like a clown. 

Hopefully Colt gets to beat up Redwood in a 2 min match at the Ippv then both disappears from any good companys roster never to be seen or heard from again.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Lethal needs to come in and wrestle a heel, to be re-established as a babyface, IMO. I'd have him work his way back up the card gradually too.

The fact that he's back makes his match automatically interesting. You don't need to give anything else away yet. My Plan B would have been Lethal vs. TJ Perkins but I don't think that there's any point using a special attraction, for a match where Lethal is already an attraction.

Just get him in. Have him do a Macho elbow and get the win. That's my philosophy.


----------



## peachchaos

Well hopefully now Perkins won't be considered a special attraction and can be booked on a regular basis.


----------



## TelkEvolon

peachchaos said:


> Well hopefully now Perkins won't be considered a special attraction and can be booked on a regular basis.


I hope so.


----------



## SHIRLEY

peachchaos said:


> Well hopefully now Perkins won't be considered a special attraction and can be booked on a regular basis.


In that case you wouldn't want to beat him.


----------



## heyman deciple

I'd turn Lethal heel from the jump.

Bring him out give him to big heroes welcome, talk about how he was forced to be a clown, ect and then blame the ROH fans for it all.

Forcing him to leave his true home because they never truly appreciated him as they were too busy drooling over some midcarder named Daniel Bryan, some out of shape, unmotivated hack named Samoa Joe, and some no name called Low-Ki.

He was the true superstar and now he returns just as ROH is about to take off as the biggest superstar they will ever see. 

I wouldn't even be against Lethal joining up with Nana as the promos would be gold and with Davey possibly winning the title soon you would have a bonifide marketable heel chasing babyface Davey.


----------



## seancarleton77

I like Davey Richards (I don't hate him) but if Edwards is cut off on the 27th I'm going to be pissed beyond explanation. I hope the crowd is 60/40 for Eddie. Eddie represents the people, Davey represents the elite athletes and people who enjoy training their asses off.

I see the cards going a similar way to everyone else, but who the fuck fantasy books Cide and Tommaso? That's like volunteering to be a slave.


----------



## Bubz

I'm a huge Davey fan but I don't want him beating Eddie here. Save it for later in the year, GBH at least.


----------



## Zatiel

seancarleton77 said:


> Eddie represents the people, Davey represents the elite athletes and people who enjoy training their asses off.



Are you actually arguing that you want Richards to lose because he trains harder...?


----------



## D'Angelo

bubz123 said:


> I'm a huge Davey fan but I don't want him beating Eddie here. Save it for later in the year, GBH at least.


This, Eddie should hold on-to the belt a bit longer.

Everyone knows Davey is going to be the face of ROH anyway.


----------



## SHIRLEY

seancarleton77 said:


> Eddie represents the people, Davey represents the elite athletes and people who enjoy training their asses off.


That's face vs. heel in a nutshell broski.



> I see the cards going a similar way to everyone else, but who the fuck fantasy books Cide and Tommaso? That's like volunteering to be a slave.


Well, here's the scene....

- Embassy out to open the show.
- Annoying multi-person promo.
- Homicide's music hits.
- New York goes crazy for their favourite son.
- Homicide rushes the ring and a wild arena-wide brawl ensues.

Red hot start to the show, right there IMO.


----------



## peachchaos

Agreed.


----------



## TheAce

Some outside talent of some sort would go a long way with this show, especially since it's Hammerstein. Excited for this regardless though.


----------



## seancarleton77

Zatiel said:


> Are you actually arguing that you want Richards to lose because he trains harder...?


No because Eddie is more like us, more human while Davey is more like a machine. Davey has a personality, but it comes out best when he's not finisher spamming and being face. Davey is a heel, so if he becomes Champion at least make him heel.


----------



## Chismo

seancarleton77 said:


> No because Eddie is more like us, more human while Davey is more like a machine. Davey has a personality, but it comes out best when he's not finisher spamming and being face. Davey is a heel, so if he becomes Champion at least make him heel.


This. I'm pretty pissed off that ROH's entire booking strategy, for about the past four years, has been building up to Davey becoming top dog. Davey's personality and presence are just annoying (oh, and don't fucking tell me those characteristics don't matter in ROH). I'll just quote myself (from SOH VI Thread):



> Why would they do that in first place? There is (were) at least 5 guys in roster more talented than Davey. Guys with better and more attractive personality, with more charisma. Davey is not Joe, Punk, Bryan or Nigel. Hell, even Tyler. No fucking way. Why should I accept that? I thought they are smarter than this. Eddie, on the other side, I can live with him, he actually developed something very positive, and keeps growing on me. He's like the ''Average Joe'' of ROH, and I'm not saying that because I think he's generic bland fuck, au contraire - because he established himself as the workhouse of the company, down on Earth guy.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Gotta disagree with you guys here.
If Davey is the face of RoH, then he should be the World Champ when they debut on TV.

Hate to say it, but the average joe comparisons with Edwards are kind of true as he lacks the "Superstar" body that the casual audience is used to seeing. I think RoH would lose a bit of credibility with newcomers if Eddie was Champ. Barring the fact that (very few) smarks dislike Davey for whatever reason, I think he's the perfect guy to lead Ring of Honor into their new TV era.


----------



## Shock

BITW news...



> Ring of Honor returns to iPPV on Sunday afternoon, June 26th LIVE from New York City with “Best In The World 2011”! With a special belltime of 4PM, “BITW 2011” promises to be something special and follow in the tradition of all the world class wrestling action fans have come to expect anytime ROH broadcasts on iPPV!
> 
> Already signed to be in action are ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards, ROH World Tag Team Champions Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin, ROH World TV Champion Christopher Daniels, Davey Richards, The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli), El Generico, Homicide, The All Night Express (Kenny King and Rhett Titus), Jay & Mark Briscoe, The Embassy, & “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett! And scheduled to make his long awaited return to Ring of Honor competition for the first time in nearly 5 years; the former ROH Pure Champion Jay Lethal!
> 
> Now Ring of Honor officials are very excited to announce that all Ring of Honor titles will be on the line in the Hammerstein Ballroom! The World Title, the World Tag Titles, and the World TV Title will all be up for grabs that Sunday afternoon when we go live on GoFightLive!
> 
> Just who will challenge Eddie Edwards, Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, and Christopher Daniels for their respective titles? That is a question that has yet to be answered by ROH officials, but we understand that Eddie Edwards’ opponent for his ROH World Title defense will be announced Tuesday morning. So enjoy your holiday, and make sure you get back here to ROHWrestling.com to find out the latest news as we approach “Best in the World 2011”! And don’t forget to get your tickets at the ROH Store here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507, and if you can’t be there live & in person, then head to GFL to order the iPPV broadcast now: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052!


----------



## SHIRLEY

OH SHI...TV title...

Anyway, whoever's writing these articles now is a million times better than whoever was doing them before. "These are the champions, they're really important. Don't forget about Jay Lethal too. Here's what you need to be looking forward to next (on Tuesday). Have fun in real life, everyone. Here's some helpful links btw. Bye.". Makes sense.


----------



## Shock

Yeah, the articles are great now.


----------



## Chismo

Daniels/Generico again, please!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Daniels vs. Generico for the TV title, plus an added stipulation... winner faces KENTA on the next IPPV.


----------



## Chismo

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Daniels vs. Generico for the TV title, plus an added stipulation... winner faces KENTA on the next IPPV.


Yeah, but Cabana is there, so I don't know about that...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I didn't say KENTA should be getting a guaranteed TV Title shot. The bottom line is that he needs to have singles matches with Generico and Daniels yesterday.


----------



## peachchaos

That would make it seem like fighting KENTA is a greater reward than the TV Title itself and that makes no f'n sense at all. 

Anyway I don't think foreign talent with no US exposure outside of ROH is in the company's best interest right now. They should stick to what has been successful over the past two years: building a well rounded roster of nearly-exclusive talent.


----------



## SHIRLEY

peachchaos said:


> That would make it seem like fighting KENTA is a greater reward than the TV Title itself and that makes no f'n sense at all.
> 
> Anyway I don't think foreign talent with no US exposure outside of ROH is in the company's best interest right now. They should stick to what has been successful over the past two years: building a well rounded roster of nearly-exclusive talent.


They've only done that because of the economy. The midcard really misses guys like Marufuji and Rocky Romero, who wrestle outside of America now.


----------



## Emperor DC

The one thing the Sinclair should do is allow the NOAH relationship to reinvent itself.

It does not need to be all the time, but a specially titled event for some of those guys to come in, with a buildup, or just a few guys coming in at different points, should be an aim.

Get the right guys and the right matches and the iPPV buys will skyrocket imo.


----------



## KingKicks

We knew it was coming...



> Just who is the best wrestler in the world? It is a topic hotly debated amongst the ROH faithful and the criteria for that label varies from person to person. For some fans it’s a wrestler’s technical abilities, for others it is their ability to defy gravity, and still for others it is based on things far more elusive. But for many it is solely based on one simple thing: the ROH World Title. It is a title that has come to represent true wrestling for both the fans as well as the wrestlers competing to hold it, and for those wrestlers, it is the label of ROH World Champion that truly classifies you as “The Best In The World”.
> 
> Never is that more true than when you look at the two men who comprise The American Wolves: Davey Richards & ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards. For both men, it is the pursuit of the ROH World Title that defines each of their careers, but it was Eddie Edwards, at “Manhattan Mayhem IV” who achieved that goal first. That night, wit his victory, Edwards became not only the first Triple Crown Winner in Ring of Honor history, but he also became the first man to ever successfully cash in his “Survival of the Fittest” victory and claim the ROH World Title. Davey Richards, just like when Edwards defeated him to become the 1st ever ROH World TV Champion, was a proud friend who celebrated Eddie’s victory almost as much as the champion himself.
> 
> In Atlanta, at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2”, both men stated they would not fight one another for that belt despite Richards’ aspirations to become champion himself. ROH officials, in the form of Jim Cornette, pushed the issue, but Richards controversially stated that he did not want to be the one to end Eddie’s dream. Tensions rose but cooler heads prevailed as The Wolves were set to challenge Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team later that afternoon. Unfortunately the Wolves met with defeat following a miscommunication between Richards & Edwards and a heated moment left Davey standing in the ring on his own after being pinned by Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> Unfortunately at “ROH Revolution: USA” another miscommunication, this time Richards accidentally striking Eddie led to The Wolves dropping the rematch with The Kings of Wrestling. After Richards chased off an attempted post-match assault on Edwards, another heated confrontation followed in which the champion emphatically stated that he & Davey may be brothers, but “…I’m not the little brother!” Richards was left speechless in the center of the ring.
> 
> 24 hours later at “Revolution: Canada”, in a bout where Edwards defended the ROH World Title against Chris Hero, Richards once again intervened to stop an attempt at interference by Claudio Castagnoli. Although Edwards would go on to win the epic war, Richards involvement was once again not met with approval by the champion.
> 
> Then, just a scant 10 days ago at “Supercard of Honor VI”, Edwards once again beat Roderick Strong to retain the ROH World Title but fell victim to an assault by The House of Truth after the match. Richards was there once more to assist his American Wolf brethren but was surprisingly met with unhappiness from Eddie Edwards. After the assault, Edwards told Davey he needed to stand on his own as the champion; that more than anything Eddie needed to face Richards for the ROH World Title to quell his lingering doubts about whether or not he could beat Davey, and if Richards refused, Eddie would quit ROH on the spot. Davey reluctantly accepted the challenge with a handshake, and walked away.
> 
> Following that night in Chicago Ridge, the ROH faithful became to speculate just when & where this greatly anticipated bout would come to fruition. Well we are extremely excited to announce that on Sunday afternoon, June 24th at “Best in the World 2011”; it will be ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards defending against his American Wolf brother, Davey Richards! And as if the match itself was not enough, Richards stated many months ago, after his loss at “Final Battle 2010”, that if he did not capture the ROH World Title in his next attempt, he would walk away from Ring of Honor. Which Wolf will depart NYC as the champion? Who will prove themselves the Best In The World? And will we see the death of a brotherhood in the process?
> *
> Edwards vs. Richards, “Best in the World 2011” live from The Hammerstein Ballroom on Sunday afternoon, June 24th!* Tickets are available now: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507! And if you can’t be there in person, then you can order it on iPPV thru GoFightLive right here: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/10521! In NYC, we will find out who truly is the best in the world!!!


----------



## D'Angelo

'Tis the night the reign of Richards begins.


----------



## Chismo

Awesome! Hopefully Eddie wins.


----------



## Shock

June 24th is a Friday 

Nonetheless, great to see this made official.


----------



## D'Angelo

Shock said:


> June 24th is a Friday
> 
> Nonetheless, great to see this made official.


Yup, bit weird, do they usually do shows on weekdays?


----------



## FITZ

It's on June 26th, looks like they made a typo. It was obviously going to be the main event but it's good that they announced it and I think the match should be great.


----------



## Beatles123

hmmmm...I'm predicting a double countout after a war of a match. it feels like they should save Davey winning for Final Battle to me, anyone eltse? I just think the rivalry deserves to get a bit more heated first.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

> Which Wolf will depart NYC as the champion?


Desmond obviously.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Awesome news cant wait for Edwards vs Richards have heard some good things about their HDNet match with more time I cant wait to see what they do


----------



## Legend

Beatles123 said:


> hmmmm...I'm predicting a double countout after a war of a match. it feels like they should save Davey winning for Final Battle to me, anyone eltse? I just think the rivalry deserves to get a bit more heated first.


Somehow I don't think the main event of an iPPV with this name will be ending in a double count out.

Should be an awesome match though. The crowd will be stoked, and it will be interesting to see how Davey handles a match like this.


----------



## MutatedKevin

Super excited about this show. Eddie and Davey should tear the roof off and it will be my first ROH that I attend. Can't wait.


----------



## theREIGN™

So of course I'll be out of town and won't have internet service at the house I'll be staying at on the 26th, that sucks. Maybe at least I can catch the UWF PPV on TV. Sucks though, I was looking forward to watching the iPPV.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

CCU.chants_13 said:


> So of course I'll be out of town and won't have internet service at the house I'll be staying at on the 26th, that sucks. Maybe at least I can catch the UWF PPV on TV. Sucks though, I was looking forward to watching the iPPV.


 OMG ME TOO! I'm going to my cousin's wedding in New York on the same day as the iPPV. I'm still ordering it though, and I'll just watch it whenever I get back from vacation. Which means I'll have to stay away from results for at least a week. 

Richards vs Edwards. Wow, this will be epic.


----------



## Shock

Legend said:


> Somehow I don't think the main event of an iPPV with this name will be ending in a double count out.
> 
> Should be an awesome match though. The crowd will be stoked, and it will be interesting to see how Davey handles a match like this.


Agreed, a double countout would be a bad idea, IMO. I for one would feel incredibly ripped off.

I'm definitely not ruling out Eddie retaining, regardless of the fact that Davey said he'll leave if he doesn't win the title. There's always the possibility of him going back on his word and turning heel.


----------



## seancarleton77

Time limit draw, double pin, or Eddie wins and Davey turns on him grabs the mic and says fuck you, I'm not going anywhere. Turn heel already Davey!


----------



## seabs

*Eddie losing the title here would such a huge fuck up. Time limit draw probably means them going an hour which would be a big risk and a double count out on iPPV would hurt both guys, especially in NY. Double pin would be odd but it could work. Best option is for Eddie to win and slowly tease Davey turning more and more due to him not being able to have another title shot and getting ever more jealous of Edwards' success as champ. No need for them to have another singles match until Final Battle after this either. Give their next title match some lengthy build to make it feel mega important.*


----------



## theREIGN™

Stellar Supernova said:


> OMG ME TOO! I'm going to my cousin's wedding in New York on the same day as the iPPV. I'm still ordering it though, and I'll just watch it whenever I get back from vacation. Which means I'll have to stay away from results for at least a week.
> 
> Richards vs Edwards. Wow, this will be epic.


I hear ya. Literally probably the one week this year I won't have the internet available.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Eddie losing the title here would such a huge fuck up.*


???

It's the only logical way to progress the angle. Davey will screw Eddie out of his belt, haterz will hate and you'll have a hot face chasing a hot heel and looking for redemption.

Anything other than a Davey win would be TNA-level stupid, convoluted booking IMO. The whole "Davey will go back on his word" thing is retarded.


----------



## Rickey

If there isn't a clear cut winner I wouldn't mind if they went with the finish from the Briscoe vs. Briscoe match at FYF:Finale.

I know people want Eddie to have a long run but every champ doesn't need a super long title run, besides they've been building and building the Davey title win since Black was the champ and it's not like Eddie won't still be in the title picture if he does lose.

However if Eddie wins will Davey simply go back on his word or will they sell the fact that he's actually gone from the company?(and Eddie gets him rehired?) Eh, I don't know. I do know that I don't want to see them go for a 1 hour draw.


----------



## Corey

I agree with Seabs, I feel like it'd be a waste if Davey won the belt from Eddie already. There's still a bunch of matchups I wanna see with Eddie as champion and they can easily stretch this "feud" out to Glory By Honor or even Final Battle.

But then again, I wouldn't be surprised if Davey finally gets the title.


----------



## KingCrash

Would be a bit of a waste for Eddie to lose it since Davey's pretty much ran through everyone that would be a challenger for the title and it does seem a little rushed when they could get a little more mileage out of the feud before the title match.


----------



## Spinone

Davey says he will leave if he loses. Davey win and Eddie turn


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> ???
> 
> It's the only logical way to progress the angle. Davey will screw Eddie out of his belt, haterz will hate and you'll have a hot face chasing a hot heel and looking for redemption.
> 
> Anything other than a Davey win would be TNA-level stupid, convoluted booking IMO. The whole "Davey will go back on his word" thing is retarded.


*ROH's been hot since Eddie got the belt and it's made the product much fresher. Eddie's title reign has got loads more mileage left in it so it's be a waste to cut it at this point. Plus the feud would be more interesting if they can tease Davey's growing jealousy of Eddie as the top guy and him losing to Edwards. If Davey wins then where does the turn come from? They could do the whole feud as face vs face but at this point I definitely think there's more money and interest in Davey turning and chasing Eddie than there would be in Eddie chasing the title that he lost. 

The last comment about it being TNA-level stupid is actually TNA-level stupid itself. Davey insisting he's a man of his word and then going back on his word for purely selfish reasons is great build to a heel turn. Eddie losing the belt in NY at this stage in his reign wouldn't be logical either. The fans would just turn on the company rather than on Davey.*


----------



## seancarleton77

Seabs said:


> *ROH's been hot since Eddie got the belt and it's made the product much fresher. Eddie's title reign has got loads more mileage left in it so it's be a waste to cut it at this point. Plus the feud would be more interesting if they can tease Davey's growing jealousy of Eddie as the top guy and him losing to Edwards. If Davey wins then where does the turn come from? They could do the whole feud as face vs face but at this point I definitely think there's more money and interest in Davey turning and chasing Eddie than there would be in Eddie chasing the title that he lost.
> 
> The last comment about it being TNA-level stupid is actually TNA-level stupid itself. Davey insisting he's a man of his word and then going back on his word for purely selfish reasons is great build to a heel turn. Eddie losing the belt in NY at this stage in his reign wouldn't be logical either. The fans would just turn on the company rather than on Davey.*


Great minds think alike. I feel the exact same way about this situation. How about Davey loses, makes a post match speech, and as he gets a tear in his eye and turns to leave forever, then he spins around and hits Edwards in the throat with a Rolling Solebutt? Then he takes out Edwards very similar to the way Savage took out Steamboat with the ring bell over the barricade. Davey then picks up the mike and says I'm not going anywhere. You people can go fuck yourselves. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

I trust ROH will make the right decision for the main event. Either way, I know I'll enjoy it. I wonder who Lethal will be facing?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> ROH's been hot since Eddie got the belt and it's made the product much fresher. Eddie's title reign has got loads more mileage left in it so it's be a waste to cut it at this point. Plus the feud would be more interesting if they can tease Davey's growing jealousy of Eddie as the top guy and him losing to Edwards. If Davey wins then where does the turn come from? They could do the whole feud as face vs face but at this point I definitely think there's more money and interest in Davey turning and chasing Eddie than there would be in Eddie chasing the title that he lost.


ROH has been hot because this angle has breathed new life into Davey's character and created a PPV main event, in the process. The focus isn't even on Edwards tbh.

The turn comes from:

- Davey constantly talking about competition and honor.
- Davey splitting the Wolves from Hagadorn, over Hagadorn's attempted interference in the Tyler match, one year ago (circular storytelling).
- Davey saying that he's the Best in the World, saying he can beat Edwards and then, when it comes to the crunch, having to finally resort to cheating to win to satisfy his own ego.

Edwards gets sympathy. Davey looks like an asshole. You have a hotter feud than you had before.



> The last comment about it being TNA-level stupid is actually TNA-level stupid itself. Davey insisting he's a man of his word and then going back on his word for purely selfish reasons is great build to a heel turn. Eddie losing the belt in NY at this stage in his reign wouldn't be logical either. The fans would just turn on the company rather than on Davey.


Well, if that's what you believe, then the fans are going to turn on the company. This isn't going to play out any other way.

Rather than making the fans turn on the company, this is actually going to create the heat required to fuel the next six months of feuding. The blow-off match will be in New York, which is perfect. 

The fans that are itching to turn on Davey will have a reason to do it. The injustice will make people love Edwards even more. Edwards is a guy that needs to be fighting against adversity to stay over. Davey is a guy that needs to be an arrogant alpha male that pisses people off. It's so simple.



seancarleton77 said:


> Great minds think alike. I feel the exact same way about this situation. How about Davey loses, makes a post match speech, and as he gets a tear in his eye and turns to leave forever, then he spins around and hits Edwards in the throat with a Rolling Solebutt? Then he takes out Edwards very similar to the way Savage took out Steamboat with the ring bell over the barricade. Davey then picks up the mike and says I'm not going anywhere. You people can go fuck yourselves. Something along those lines anyway.


Why would he be deserving of another title shot after losing to Edwards (again) and then admitting that he's a fraud? He'd be straight back to the midcard after doing that. Edwards would have no reason to ever defend against Davey again.

Seriously, the only way that Davey is losing is if he really is leaving forever and the whole thing is being cut short.


----------



## seabs

*He wouldn't be deserving of one but the hate it creates between him and Edwards would slowly build and eventually Eddie would demand a rematch with him giving into Davey's mind games at the same time. Davey turning during the match and cheating to win the belt is way too rushed of a heel turn. Why rush something when you can build it up over time where it'll have more effect. There's intrigue in the growing relationship between Eddie and Davey and whether or not one will turn on the other so why kill that so early on? Eddie would be a much better champ going into the new TV era than Davey would be to start it off. Fans can relate far more to Eddie than Davey. *


----------



## seancarleton77

Seabs said:


> *He wouldn't be deserving of one but the hate it creates between him and Edwards would slowly build and eventually Eddie would demand a rematch with him giving into Davey's mind games at the same time. Davey turning during the match and cheating to win the belt is way too rushed of a heel turn. Why rush something when you can build it up over time where it'll have more effect. There's intrigue in the growing relationship between Eddie and Davey and whether or not one will turn on the other so why kill that so early on? Eddie would be a much better champ going into the new TV era than Davey would be to start it off. Fans can relate far more to Eddie than Davey. *


You have become favourite poster. This man speaks the truth. Davey needs to let his inner prick or Jericho shine. Be the Davey of New Japan only with the asshole thing amplified 5X.


----------



## The CRA1GER

I feel Davey has to win. I would go with the finish being after a bunch of near falls, Davey keeps nailing a defenseless Eddie with stiff strikes and having no remorse while doing it. Screaming at him that this is what Eddie wanted and put him in a submission hold and have Eddie pass out.

It would be a Davey heel turn mid match and crowd would get behind Eddie. In my mind it will lengthen the program and Eddie doesn't look weak.


----------



## Bubz

I agree with Seabs and Carlton on this one, either way I don't mind as long as these two have an epic fued. I would like Eddie's reign to continue though. The match should be awesome.


----------



## The CRA1GER

This match is being built more on Eddie proving it to himself that he can beat Davey, than Davey's pursuit of the title. If they have Davey dominate the finish and Eddie still finding a way to kick out and stay alive and telling Davey to keep bringing it and Davey keeps bringing it and doesn't let up, the crowd will get behind Eddie big time. You can even have Kyle O'Reilly come out and beg Davey to stop, but Davey ends up shoving him down and tells him to stay out of his way.


----------



## seancarleton77

bubz123 said:


> I agree with Seabs and Carlton on this one, either way I don't mind as long as these two have an epic fued. I would like Eddie's reign to continue though. The match should be awesome.


Fuck yes. We also have the same match of the year.


----------



## Rickey

RD is just so great.
Homicide vs. "The Bodyguard of the Embassy" signed for Best in the World. 

Bodyguard?


----------



## Cferrin

WGTT vs KOW vs ANX vs Briscoe Brothers 4 way elimination signed for BITW


----------



## The CRA1GER

First name that came to mind was Bison Smith. Then I thought Morishima would be awesome.


----------



## smitlick

Cferrin said:


> WGTT vs KOW vs ANX vs Briscoe Brothers 4 way elimination signed for BITW


That sounds cool though i do see ANX and the Briscoes both leaving the match via DQ or something early and leaving it to WGTT vs KOW.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rickey said:


> RD is just so great.
> Homicide vs. "The Bodyguard of the Embassy" signed for Best in the World.
> 
> Bodyguard?


Virgil



Cferrin said:


> WGTT vs KOW vs ANX vs Briscoe Brothers 4 way elimination signed for BITW


That came out of nowhere. Looks like they're leaving room for something else big-ish on the card.


----------



## FITZ

Just Who Is The Best Tag Team In The World?



> In the same fashion that the ROH World Title stands as representative of the greatest individual wrestler, the ROH World Tag Team Titles have come to do the same. With a lineage that boasts the names of Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan, CM Punk & Colt Cabana, Austin Aries & Roderick Strong, Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black, the 6-Time champion Briscoe Brothers, and others, the Tag Titles have come to mean that the of wrestlers pair holding them are the best in their field.
> 
> Never more has that been true than in the last couple years with the heated battles between the likes of Kevin Steen & El Generico, The American Wolves, The Kings of Wrestling, and Jay & Mark Briscoe. And in the last 6 months, a division that was already heralded as the best in professional wrestling, has become that much hotter with the arrival of Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin to ROH, with the ascension of The All Night Express to the top of the heap, and with Kyle O’Reilly, Adam Cole, and The Bravado Brothers all fighting to make an impact on the division. But of all the teams currently battling it out within the tag team ranks, just who is the best?
> 
> Most would say it is Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, Haas & Benjamin, since they stand as the current World Tag Champions after ending the nearly one year reign of Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 1”. Some would claim it is the KoW because of that record setting reign and still others would put that label on the Briscoes & their 6 title runs with the belts. Then you have Rhett Titus & Kenny King who have stepped up their game to a whole new level in 2011, especially since their title loss at the “9th Anniversary Show”. These two young men have been embroiled in a vicious blood-soaked battle with Jay & Mark in recent months, and despite some unfortunate losses, it has only gone to prove just how tough they truly are and to show that the ANX carry the hearts of champions.
> 
> So who is the best tag team? Well in New York City, on Sunday afternoon June 26th, ROH officials are giving all four of those teams an opportunity to lay claim to that moniker at “Best In The World 2011”! It will be the ROH World Tag Team Champions Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe in a Four Way Elimination Tag for the ROH World Tag Team Titles!
> 
> Can WGTT successfully defend their belts against three other teams? Can the KoW reclaim the belts they held for so long? Can the Briscoes hit lucky number seven? Can the ANX lay claim to their first tag team championship? Which team will earn the right to call themselves the best team in the world? Find out at “Best in the World 2011” LIVE on iPPV with GoFightLive! Click here for all the details on how to order the iPPV broadcast (http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/10521), or be there in person at The Hammerstein Ballroom (http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507)! However you do it, don’t miss out on the best pound for pound wrestling on the planet delivered as only Ring of Honor can!



The match should be good as everyone has a lot of history with each other. This leads me to believe that they have something really big planned.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Briscoes and ANX take each other out of the match with a fucking insane brawl.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Another good match Best in the World is looking awesome now kind of wish it was an ultimate endurance match (think thats right) where theirs a different stipulation to every fall but still should be a fun match


----------



## Legend

Good match right there that I honestly didn't see coming. I'm glad they are continuing the ANX/Briscoes feud though. I suspect this has been added because the card itself might not be as big, since I can see Davey/Eddie going quite long.


----------



## KingKicks

Like the addition to the card. I was expecting KOW/WGTT and another Briscoes/ANX match but I prefer this match. Something different.


----------



## D'Angelo

Pumped for the 4 way. Should be awesome. 4 of the best tag teams in the US IMO.


----------



## KingCrash

Nice way to extend the Briscoes/ANX feud and hold off on the eventual Kings/WGTT rematch. Glad it's a straight four-way instead of the UE match that was pretty bad last time they had one for the titles.


----------



## Legend

Yeah, elimination rules is enough.

Btw, I'm I crazy or is Mia not The Embassy's bodyguard? Actually, is she just Nana's bodyguard or am I still living in 2006 with Daizee? It would be funny to see her booked against 'Cide and then them charge him with assaulting a woman or something. Either way, a Mia/'Cide match would be a Homicide match I'd actually be interested in.


----------



## geraldinhio

Gland it's not a ultimate Indurance macth as some one said , can't recall one that I enjoyed throughout .

Bodyguard ? I heard someone say Bison Smith ....maybe , just maybe .


----------



## Shock

Very nice tag team match, for the same reasons that KingCrash stated.


----------



## seabs

*Hopefully the bodyguard plays into the "returning stars" theme that they hinted at when they made the big announcement of the sale. Bison Smith would be odd seeing as he failed last time. Speaking of Mia Yim, I pray to god they do Mia vs Cole at some point before Cole turns.

I thought for sure they'd put Jacobs vs Whitmer on seeing as they've been touring that match again since Whitmer returned but I guess that wouldn't fut with Jacobs being barred from the company. 

4 way tag should be fine. Could easily be a swerve to put the belts on ANX or Briscoes. I'd mark so much if WGTT got eliminated first and early on too. Plus if one of them got the belts it would set up Ladder War III that's been rumoured too I guess. I really don't think that Briscoes and ANX not winning is a foregone conclusion at all.*


----------



## 450clash12x

Edwards vs richards
can't wait for it, happy to see lethal back =)


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *
> Could easily be a swerve to put the belts on ANX or Briscoes. I'd mark so much if WGTT got eliminated first and early on too. Plus if one of them got the belts it would set up Ladder War III that's been rumoured too I guess.*


I'd love that actually. Briscoes winning the belts, holding them until the big blow-off match against ANX (whether it's FWH, Ladder War, Cage, etc) and having ANX finally getting the win over them and winning the belts in the process would be a great finish to the feud.


----------



## seabs

*Fully expect Lethal vs Strong or Daniels now that they dont seem to be doing a major HOT match unless they have the 6 man already. Lethal needs a big(ish) name for this return and Strong and Daniels are both reliable workers for putting on an a good match with Lethal needs. Plus with them both being heels, it'd help get him over again with the fans from the get go.

Edit: I really do hope that one of them wins it. Probably would have worked better if Kings were still champs and they eliminated them first though.*


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd prefer Daniels/Lethal. Some good scope for an awesome match if Lethal has the fire in his belly again. I'd suspect he would in such an iconic arena and on such a big night as his return to where he made his name.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Fully expect Lethal vs Strong or Daniels now that they dont seem to be doing a major HOT match unless they have the 6 man already. Lethal needs a big(ish) name for this return and Strong and Daniels are both reliable workers for putting on an a good match with Lethal needs. Plus with them both being heels, it'd help get him over again with the fans from the get go.
> 
> Edit: I really do hope that one of them wins it. Probably would have worked better if Kings were still champs and they eliminated them first though.*


Daniels will likely be defending the TV belt against Generico won't he?

I'm expecting Cabana & Corino vs. Strong & Elgin (with a Jimmy Jacobs "Wherefore art thou" moment).

I still stand by the fact that Lethal just needs to beat a low-level heel. No need to give away anything more than that.

I don't want to see ROH miss the opportunity to have a proper WGTT-Briscoes feud, over the early months of TV. Maybe culminating in WGTT putting the Briscoes over at 10AS. You'd just be pouring money down the drain, by not doing that. I don't want to see two title switches on the iPPV either.


----------



## Bubz

seancarleton77 said:


> Fuck yes. We also have the same match of the year.


The match rules, there is no disputing that lol.

Tag match is unexpected but I like it.


----------



## jawbreaker

A WGTT-Briscoes feud would be awful if their first match and reports on the second are any indication.


----------



## seancarleton77

I would much prefer an ANX/WGTT or Cole & O'Reilly WGTT mini feud.


----------



## seancarleton77

Damn. Some very unexpected and very welcoming news in the 4 way tag. They may be able to hold off the final KOW vs. WGTT match.


----------



## Meteora2004

Okay, about the Davey thing, does NOBODY ELSE remember that he only said he wouldn't challenge for the title again if he lost? There was never anything said about him leaving the company.


----------



## KingCrash

But what is Davey going to do if he loses and keeps his word, challenge for the tv or tag titles again? For him they've made it crystal clear that all he wants is the world title, and anything else doesn't matter.


----------



## Meteora2004

He will rebel and create the ROH BITW Heavyweight Championship. I thought this was a foregone conclusion.


----------



## peachchaos

I'm starting to get the feeling that Roddy will be in Japan for this show.


----------



## seabs

*He is missing future shows for a NOAH tour as he's supposed to be getting getting a Jr. title shot vs Suzuki but I cant remember which dates he's missing for. Good chance it is this show though.

Edit: yeah he's facing Suzuki in NOAH on the date of the iPPV.*


----------



## The CRA1GER

Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico for the TV title is set. IMO they should put the belt on Generico.


----------



## Chismo

As much as I love Generico, I love Daniels more, and I want to see him winning this one.


----------



## D'Angelo

I think they should keep Daniels as the champ, he's more recognisable than Generico and that will help new viewers ease in-to the product.


----------



## Emperor DC

Hoping for R.D Evans/Cabana.

A King of Trios rematch~!


----------



## peachchaos

It's pretty obvious that Cabana is gonna win the belt in Chicago Ridge at the first TV taping. Daniels-Generico has potential to be a great title contest, though. 

Davey vs Eddie
Tag Title 4 Way
Daniels vs Generico

I feel like Elgin/Corino with Jacobs involved is a sure thing at this point. 

I think the best choice for the Embassy's bodyguard would be Hernandez. He just has that monster look. You have Homicide bring him out as his backup and Hernandez turns and just brutalizes Homicide.

This show really needs some TJP.

Interesting to hear Aries is taking a break from DGUSA, I'm really hoping he gets another run in ROH but just acts like a total badass this time around.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Cabana needs to win the belt on the first taping. Chicago will lose it's shit. Until then Daniels should retain.

I trust Generico to make everyone think he's going to win in NY though. He's stupidly good at doing that. I've watched his title matches against people like Nigel, years after they happened, knowing full well that Generico has never been a World Champion and _still_ been convinced that he was going to do it.


----------



## Legend

Should be a good addition to the card. No idea how there previous match was, but both have been on fire so far this year so I'd be very surprised if it was anything less than good. Daniels will likely retain via some Truth shenanigans.


----------



## peachchaos

Can I ask why ppl on the ROH board are thinking Daniels will drop the strap due to his "TNA commitments"? Did I miss something? Why on earth would anyone go BACK to TNA at this point?


----------



## jawbreaker

peachchaos said:


> Can I ask why ppl on the ROH board are thinking Daniels will drop the strap due to his "TNA commitments"? Did I miss something? Why on earth would anyone go BACK to TNA at this point?


No idea on the specifics, but the people on the ROH board are 95% idiots.


----------



## peachchaos

Oh I agree with your assessment, but still Daniels is listed on the rosters of both IW and ROH. I'd hate to see him leave. The man hasn't had a bad performance all year, main event player, really funny in the HoT, etc...


----------



## Emperor DC

Daniels is back in TNA. People seem to think this is being setup for him to lose the belt and go back to TNA full time, you know, forgetting the fact part of being a champion is defending the belt.

Besides, not just the popular, but the obvious theory is Cabana wins it in Chicago Ridge, the place goes nuts and that leads to potential awesomeness with the likes of Generico, Corino, Jacobs, and maybe, just maybe, if it can be pulled off right, Steen. 

Obviously, some of these guys could compete for the World Title, but I'm thinking Edwards and Davey will remain firmly in that picture, whatever happens, and Daniels will also get involved, or so I hope.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The ROH forum is insanely stupid nowadays. Some people genuinely said stupid shit, like that Edwards wouldn't defend the belt on this iPPV and that he'd wrestle KENTA instead.

The TV title ranks needs to be made up of the "sports entertainment" characters (Cabana, Generico, Bennett...) and the ex-TNA/WWE guys (Daniels, Lethal, Homicide, Cabana...) IMO.


----------



## seabs

*Cabana winning the TV belt at the first taping seems the best option. Crowd would be super hot for it and it'd give the new TV audience an easy way to ease into a new era with Cabana as TV champ. Daniels is probably a more recognisable face for new audiences though so they might keep it on him longer, plus assuming WGTT and Eddie both retain and Cabana or Generico win the TV title, all the champs would be babyfaces. Generico is a more than viable TV champ to start the new TV era too.*


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Ole! Won't win the belt, but oh well. And no Roddy on the card either. I wanna get that Strong/Elgin tag team started as soon as possible.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Cabana winning the TV belt at the first taping seems the best option. Crowd would be super hot for it and it'd give the new TV audience an easy way to ease into a new era with Cabana as TV champ. Daniels is probably a more recognisable face for new audiences though so they might keep it on him longer, plus assuming WGTT and Eddie both retain and Cabana or Generico win the TV title, all the champs would be babyfaces. Generico is a more than viable TV champ to start the new TV era too.*


Eddie won't retain. 

Cabana winning the belt in the main event after a CM Punk run-in would be my ideal scenario. Anyway, if you're doing three title matches on Episode 1, you almost _have to_ deliver on a title change. That's another reason why I think it will happen.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

ROH is the only pro wrestling i need they havent dissapointed me yet they deliver the best wrestling period thats not on tv if you want Pro Wrestling then fallow ROH. I cant wait for Best in the world should be another great ippv.


----------



## Corey

Steve Corino w/ Jacobs in his corner vs. Michael Elgin w/ Truth in his corner just announced.


----------



## seabs

*Probably be more storyline driven than by match quality.*


----------



## Meteora2004

Seabs said:


> *Probably be more storyline driven than by match quality.*


Exactly what I'm thinking. Definitely not going in expecting workratemania to run wild.


----------



## seancarleton77

ROH still excites me and I really want to see Best in the World, but they need to hire someone to do some advertising online, more hype etc. I may have to go show them how it's done some day. Japan has most of my heart right now, but I've always got a place for ROH in there.


----------



## D'Angelo

Jay Lethal v Mike Bennett officialy announced.

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/who-has-the-best-future-in-roh/


----------



## The CRA1GER

Gotta say I was hoping more for Lethal's return. I like Bennett, but I don't think these two will work well together.


----------



## peachchaos

I don't really care for Lethal, but if he can get a good match outta Bennett then he'll prove his worth to the roster.


----------



## D'Angelo

The CRA1GER said:


> Gotta say I was hoping more for Lethal's return. I like Bennett, but I don't think these two will work well together.


I think it is a perfect start back match for Lethal. Should be a good story to the match. Whereas it won't be his best match of all time, not even close, but I'm sure he can produce good stuff in future matches.


----------



## SHIRLEY

cactwma said:


> Jay Lethal v Mike Bennett officialy announced.
> 
> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/who-has-the-best-future-in-roh/


Hate to say I told you all so...

Makes sense.


----------



## Corey

Terrible return match for Lethal. I'm gonna be disappointed if we're stuck with Cole & O'Reilly vs. Bravados again...


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

I hate Bennett, Ciampa and Elgin. They're all terrible guys to build around, and I'm automatically less interested in a card once their matches are announced.

Standards need to be higher... ROH shouldn't have to resort to filling out their roster with mediocre northeastern guys. I wish they'd just spring for more west coasters, like Perkins, Romero, Goodtime, etc.


----------



## TheAce

> Ciampa and Elgin


Really? I see a lot of promise in both of these guys ESPECIALLY Elgin....his match vs Eddie on Defy or Deny might have been the best on the card...

Johnny Goodtime can stay where he belongs, on the West Coast getting his ass kicked by Steen.


----------



## smitlick

lol your opinion is thrown out the window when you ask for guys like Goodtime to be bought in.


----------



## Beatles123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NGOf47ZK-A&feature=feedu

Cole/O'Riely vs Bravodo Bros. GRUDGE MATCH proposed.


----------



## geraldinhio

Who ever doesn't like Elgin sucks cock by default . He's one of ROH's most promising wrestlers .

As many said terrible return match for Lethal . Why not give him an oppenent that can give him a good match and make his return matter ? Lethal if used right could be a great addition to the roster .

I'm still cautiously optimistic Perkins will be on the show . The card in my opinion looks rather lackluster outside the three title defences , but they all have the prospect to be great so I won't complain .

Also is it weird i'm probably more intrested in the Jimmy / Corino storyline than Eddy / Richards and anything else .


----------



## Beatles123

Why so much Benett hate? He's okay. I think with someone like lethal he can put on a good match!


----------



## The CRA1GER

I've been very impressed with Michael Elgin. That dude is strong.


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

I'll take the Rockness Monsters over the Bravados any day. I like them better than ANX too.

And Elgin is green. Not that he doesn't have potential, but I'm just saying... I have no interest.


----------



## SHIRLEY

geraldinhio said:


> Who ever doesn't like Elgin sucks cock by default . He's one of ROH's most promising wrestlers .
> 
> As many said terrible return match for Lethal . *Why not give him an oppenent that can give him a good match and make his return matter ?* Lethal if used right could be a great addition to the roster .
> 
> I'm still cautiously optimistic Perkins will be on the show . The card in my opinion looks rather lackluster outside the three title defences , but they all have the prospect to be great so I won't complain .
> 
> Also is it weird i'm probably more intrested in the Jimmy / Corino storyline than Eddy / Richards and anything else .


Why not save those matches for TV and the bigger iPPVs? 

His return matters because: it's a return, the show's in a town where he's hugely over and he's going to win with a Macho elbow. He doesn't need to do anything more than that.

Plus, you can't expect ROH to derail their booking every time TNA randomly releases someone. They just need to ease him in.


----------



## KingCrash

It makes sense to put Bennett over Lethal if Lethal isn't staying around long, but boy did they find a way to not make anyone care about Lethal's return match now.

And Cole/O'Reilly vs. The Bravados again? AGAIN? You mean there's literally not one other tag team out there that you could use to try and get Cole & O'Reilly over that they haven't faced multiple times?


----------



## geraldinhio

I'm just saying give him an oppenent he can work a better match with , but that's because I can't stand Bennett I suppose .

Lethal is gone from TNA for ages now , it's not as if they had to derail booking to place him in a lower card match . They lots of lowercard wrestlers that could of given Lethal a better match . 

I get where your coming from too obviously . Benett is over as a heel with the fans , have Lethal go over with the elbow and the hometown crowd goes crazy , everbodys happy . I think it's just my hate for Bennett that makes me dislike this match , but whatever .


----------



## seabs

*Bennett is a fucking AWFUL return match for Lethal. I dont have a problem with them putting him against a lower card heel first match back to give him a sensible win but how the fuck is anyone supposed to care about him facing Bennett. Just go with Elgin if you want to go down the route they seem to be. I guess it also highlights the weakness in depth their roster has too.

RockNES would be terrible in ROH btw. They tried Goodtime as a one off thing and it didn't work, plus his weaknesses are really highlighted in singles matches. His style fits the PWG niche just fine, wouldn't work in ROH where it's more serious and generally require stronger in ring skills to get over.

They've managed to get TJ for the last few NY shows so I was hoping for him to be announced for this ....*


----------



## Chismo

Jesus, just when you think about it, there are 3 amazing tag team feuds in ROH: *WGTT vs. KoW* on/off feud, *The Briscoes vs. The ANX* (FOTY so far, and their Atlanta classic is my #2 MOTY so far) and now the *Cole and O'Reilly vs. Bravados* with Cole and O'Reilly probably getting their title shot push very, very soon. Amazing writing and booking.

EDIT: I love the fact they're doing Bennett/Lethal. It's a match between two young and promising stars. Tbh, I like Bennett and his character. His in-ring skills are basic and simple, therefore good. I got an impression that traditional ROHbots don't like him because he's not flashy and all that jazz. Sure, he's not Messi or C. Ronaldo, he's more like Paul Scholes or Michael Carrick. Simple, effective and underrated.


----------



## SHIRLEY

KingCrash said:


> It makes sense to put Bennett over Lethal if Lethal isn't staying around long, but boy did they find a way to not make anyone care about Lethal's return match now.


This match shows that Lethal _is_ staying around for a long time.



> And Cole/O'Reilly vs. The Bravados again? AGAIN? You mean there's literally not one other tag team out there that you could use to try and get Cole & O'Reilly over that they haven't faced multiple times?


First of all, I wouldn't be surprised if ROH refused to put the Bravados on the show because of the concussion, leading to Cole & O'Reilly vs. Bring In and a Bravados run-in. Delirious has been building an angle, for a while, where the Bravados can't get themselves on shows and are pissed off about it.

Secondly, Cole & O'Reilly have to feud with the Bravados atm because every other tag team is tied up and, when you have babyface tag champs for the first time in a year, your last priority is to create main event babyface challengers out of an opening act.



> Lethal is gone from TNA for ages now , it's not as if they had to derail booking to place him in a lower card match . They lots of lowercard wrestlers that could of given Lethal a better match .


Such as?



Seabs said:


> *Bennett is a fucking AWFUL return match for Lethal. I dont have a problem with them putting him against a lower card heel first match back to give him a sensible win but how the fuck is anyone supposed to care about him facing Bennett. Just go with Elgin if you want to go down the route they seem to be.*


Elgin is involved in an angle. Would you rather see Lethal vs. Elgin and Corino w/Jacobs vs. Bennett?



> *They've managed to get TJ for the last few NY shows so I was hoping for him to be announced for this ....*


They only bring him in when he's needed. That's why he was on Defy or Deny and MMIV and not the Atlanta shows. There's no room for him, on this card, unless he brings a random tag partner with him to face Cole & O'Reilly. It'd just be a waste of money. I went through all of this, four or five pages into this thread, when people criticised my predicted card.


----------



## KingKicks

JoeRulz said:


> EDIT: I love the fact they're doing Bennett/Lethal. It's a match between two young and promising stars. Tbh, I like Bennett and his character. His in-ring skills are basic and simple, therefore good. I got an impression that traditional ROHbots don't like him because he's not flashy and all that jazz. Sure, he's not Messi or C. Ronaldo, he's more like *Paul Scholes* or Michael Carrick. Simple, effective and underrated.


:shocked: Paul Scholes being like Mike Bennett....That's one of the worst things I've ever heard :lmao

Carrick however is a perfect description.

Lethal/Bennett doesn't bother me really, could of been better but oh well.


----------



## KingCrash

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Secondly, Cole & O'Reilly have to feud with the Bravados atm because every other tag team is tied up and, when you have babyface tag champs for the first time in a year, your last priority is to create babyface challengers out of an opening act.


But If Cole & O'Reilly are just going to be the opening act for awhile then why not just have them get a couple of wins under their belt (because they actually need them) against fresh local teams instead of burning them out in a feud that will have diminishing returns every time they face each other. Maybe it's just that I'm tired of Bravados/Cole & O'Reilly because it's the same match every time and I actually want Cole & O'Reilly to be in an entertaining match.


----------



## Chismo

Benjo™;9812815 said:


> :shocked: Paul Scholes being like Mike Bennett....That's one of the worst things I've ever heard :lmao
> 
> Carrick however is a perfect description.
> 
> Lethal/Bennett doesn't bother me really, could of been better but oh well.


Riiight... Because that silent blondie guy called Scholes was known for his slaloms through opponent's defenses, and Lionel Messi secretly studied his dribblings.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I like the card but think it could be better if they split up the 4 team Tag Team Title elimination match. I just got a feeling that the Briscoes and ANX will be an early double dq and we will just get a long WGTT vs. KOW, if that is their plan they should split up and have Briscoes vs. ANX in some kind of No DQ Match (was hoping for a cage match) and KOW vs WGTT for the last time I just like the title matches and the Corino w/ Jacobs vs. Elgin but the rest of the card is not interesting besides a Cole & O'Reilly match.


----------



## CM Skittle

What a horrible match for Jay Lethal, I usually agree with ROHs booking but no, just no.


----------



## The Gargano

i dont agree with lethal vs bennett, but you never know, lethal could pull out a good match out with bennett


----------



## D'Angelo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Why not save those matches for TV and the bigger iPPVs?
> 
> His return matters because: it's a return, the show's in a town where he's hugely over and he's going to win with a Macho elbow. He doesn't need to do anything more than that.
> 
> Plus, you can't expect ROH to derail their booking every time TNA randomly releases someone. They just need to ease him in.


This!


----------



## peachchaos

So what the hell is Colt Cabana gonna do on this show?


----------



## Shock

peachchaos said:


> So what the hell is Colt Cabana gonna do on this show?


Once Cole & O'Reilly/Bravados is confirmed, he's the only guy signed on for the show without a match. If he doesn't get a match, I expect he'll be involved in the Corino/Elgin or Daniels/Generico match, but I hope it doesn't come to just that.


----------



## peachchaos

I could see Cabana vs Ciampa, as "The Embassy" being listed as appearing talent could include Tomasso. Not that this card needs 8 matches, in fact I prefer shorter shows. The NYC shows in particular have a way of running far too long.


----------



## The Gargano

ya its looking like cabana vs ciampa, which could be a good match, ciampa is a pretty good talent and i think him and cabana can have a good match


----------



## peachchaos

I'm assuming ya'll have seen Ciampa show some ring skills in other promotions, because he's been about exciting in the ROH ring as Mike Bennett. Its a little unfair that Bennett gets bashed so frequently while ROH Ciampa basically wrestles the same boring undercard match and is considered "a pretty good talent". They both have the look and charisma of future superstars, though, and really show promise for the future.


----------



## geraldinhio

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Such as?


Cabana at the moment isn't doing anything . Let them have a fun wacky match where Lethal does his macho man tribute on front of a hot crowd and they go home happy .

I got a feeling Cabana actually won't have a match on the show and will probably be used in the Daniels / Generico to set up the TV title defence at the first taping .


----------



## SHIRLEY

geraldinhio said:


> Cabana at the moment isn't doing anything . Let them have a fun wacky match where Lethal does his macho man tribute on front of a hot crowd and they go home happy .
> 
> I got a feeling Cabana actually won't have a match on the show and will probably be used in the Daniels / Generico to set up the TV title defence at the first taping .


Lethal would have to lose though. Cabana's in the middle of a TV title push.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

peachchaos said:


> I'm assuming ya'll have seen Ciampa show some ring skills in other promotions, because he's been about exciting in the ROH ring as Mike Bennett. Its a little unfair that Bennett gets bashed so frequently while ROH Ciampa basically wrestles the same boring undercard match and is considered "a pretty good talent". They both have the look and charisma of future superstars, though, and really show promise for the future.


Ciampa is working with garbage workers like Homicide, whereas Bennett is wasting the time of Daniels and Lethal.


----------



## seabs

*I don't see anything in Ciampa either. Bennett is better than him imo. FYI I dont think Bennett is bad but his control segments are so dreadfully dull it's unreal.*


----------



## KingCrash

Ciampa doesn't get the hate Bennett does because Ciampa wasn't hyped up and then shoved down people's throats. Haven't seen anything of Bennett's outside of ROH, but Ciampa's looked better outside the company then in it. Liked him in this year's Super 8, though if that tournament showed anything it's how good Adam Cole is.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeah, I watched the Super 8 and wondered how anyone could think O'Reilly was better than Cole.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> yeah, I watched the Super 8 and wondered how anyone could think O'Reilly was better than Cole.


Its the way ROH have presented Cole that makes O'Reilly look better and i agree with Ciampa. Pretty solid worker and i would really like him to be tested against better guys.


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah, O'Reilly is being pegged as Davey's protege, while Cole is just presented as some babyfaced newcomer. Kyle has def had more singles matches against some big names, which doesn't hurt.

Current ROH roster rankings based on in-ring performance:

davey>hero>claudio>daniels>strong>generico>edwards>cabana>haas>benjamin>king>jay>mark>titus>elgin>cole>orielly>>>>>>>>>homicide>corino>bennett>redwood>theandyridgetrialseries>ciampa>bravados


----------



## SHIRLEY

peachchaos said:


> davey>hero>claudio>daniels>strong>generico>edwards>cabana>haas>benjamin>king>jay>mark>titus>elgin>cole>orielly>>>>>>>>>homicide>corino>bennett>redwood>theandyridgetrialseries>ciampa>bravados


One or two tweaks aside, I pretty much agree with that list but putting Corino on the bad list is just completely wrong. Psychologically, he's one of the absolute best in wrestling.


----------



## seabs

*Cole looks really basic as a babyface worker in ROH, whereas O'Reilly has much more about his in ring style that sets him apart from the rest. Once Cole turns heel I'm sure he'll sky rocket in ROH.*


----------



## smitlick

His Heel stuff in CZW is really good.


----------



## geraldinhio

smitlick said:


> His Heel stuff in CZW is really good.


This .

He's a great heel in his stints in wXw too ,for some reason the Germans fucking hate him . He's a great future as a heel , I don't see him turning anytime soon though .


----------



## seabs

*I'd be amazed if he isn't a heel by the next Mania weekend shows. Him and O'Reilly are only a team to get them both over at once rather than individually. They're limited to how far they can go as a team once they lose their title shot that they'll get eventually. The Cole will turn on O'Reilly and they'll feud leading to at least one of them becoming a huge ROH star.*


----------



## D'Angelo

I like both O'Reilly and Cole, although I think Cole is more talented. Both have very bright futures. Love O'Reilly's stiff strikes in the ring.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'd like to see Charlie Haas vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shelton Benjamin in singles matches rather than have them wrestle in a tag match again. That feud is completely stale now and Briscoe Brothers vs. All Night Express better be a total blood bath of a war by this point if they continue their feud.


----------



## seabs

*Briscoes/ANX has been happening at every single show and Claudio/Benjamin happened at Supercard Of Honor this year.*


----------



## StylinProfilin

Wow, so ROH has never let me down.

DVDs, Live Events, iPPVs, ROH has never let me down or made me regret spending money.

Best In the World is a no brainer.


----------



## peachchaos

RHINO announced as The Embassy's bodyguard. So add Rhino vs. Homicide to the card.


----------



## Platt




----------



## SuperDuperSonic

StylinProfilin said:


> Wow, so ROH has never let me down.
> 
> DVDs, Live Events, iPPVs, ROH has never let me down or made me regret spending money.


You must have never seen the usual Pearce-booked 2009 show, or Suffocation, or Reckless Abandon, or Escalation.


----------



## The CRA1GER

Definitly an interesting choice. I wonder if it is a one time deal.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I mark for Rhino.

_EDIT:_

*Rhino + Hammerstein*






*Recent Promo*


----------



## seabs

*Yeah Rhino is an awesome guy to bring in. Mainstream exposure and his matches are usually good/fun. Really looking forward to that.*


----------



## KingCrash

Interesting choice, as a one-off it's fine. Wasn't expecting anything from the Homicide match anyway. Guess that leave Ciampa for Colt.


----------



## ecw718

I like how people thought they were going to bring in international talent like KENTA and Devitt and you end up with Rhino. I will say kudos to Rhino for somehow ending up on a show called best in the world in 2011.


----------



## Chismo

Always loved Rhino.


----------



## smitlick

So Rhino was released by TNA then? Either way could be a good match. Although im confused as to how there going to get rid of Homicide assuming the whole no compete thing mentioned in another thread is true.


----------



## Shock

Wow, didn't expect it to be Rhino. Looking forward to seeing him in a ROH ring.


----------



## FITZ

I'm happy that it's Rhino. I've seen him a few times live and he's OK but what I'm really happy about is that he's a guy that my friends will know. They aren't ROH fans so the more guys they know going into the show the better. Right now they only knew WGTT so at least they will know guys in 2 of the matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think ROH will host the return of the balls to the wall Man Beast, not the Rhino of recent TNA history. I kind of want to see a competitive squash with Rhino ending Homicide's ROH run.


----------



## Legend

I'm just pleased it's not Necro. I was certain it was going to end up being him or Bison Smith, so I'm relieved. It would have been funny to see Mia in there against 'Cide for a laugh, but this be ok I guess.


----------



## Emperor DC

Holy shit. If they bring in Taylor for more than a cup of coffee, The Embassy all of a sudden looks brilliant again.

Really pleased though. Rhino's been underrated over the years and adds an extra dynamic and some star power. I'm guessing, should he impress, he could get a regular gig going forward with the new ownership looking for some more established names.


----------



## Even Flow

Been a fan of Rhino's since ECW. He was a great heel there and had a great feud with The Sandman. He sucked in WWE and I never really liked him in TNA. But i'm glad he's going to be in ROH. He's well known so it's a good choice for ROH to bring him in, and try to help bring in new fans who have never seen the product before.


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> So Rhino was released by TNA then? Either way could be a good match. Although im confused as to how there going to get rid of Homicide assuming the whole no compete thing mentioned in another thread is true.


I think he was released last December after a match with RVD. If they're going to get rid of Homicide because of his no-compete I don't know if it'll be just a beatdown with Ciampa and Rhino if Rhino has a shot of staying or something with the lawsuit if Rhino is a one-time thing like with Taylor. Homicide isn't in the first lineup for Richmond & Charlotte for what it's worth.


----------



## Corey

Wow, Rhino is a completely unexpected choice. Pretty awesome for buyrates. Do you guys think he'll be super over in the Hammerstein?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wow, Rhino is a completely unexpected choice. Pretty awesome for buyrates. Do you guys think he'll be super over in the Hammerstein?


You really think anyone is buying a PPV to see Rhino?


----------



## Corey

THECHAMPION said:


> You really think anyone is buying a PPV to see Rhino?


I'm simply saying he's a recognizable name that may intrigue more of the non-hardcore ROH fans into buying the ippv.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wow, Rhino is a completely unexpected choice. Pretty awesome for buyrates. *Do you guys think he'll be super over in the Hammerstein?*


I'd be shocked if he isn't, especially since ECW ran shows there.


----------



## peachchaos

This could either be an awesome squash that gets The Embassy and their guest star WAY over, or it could be a disastrous experiment in smart-heat the likes of which NYC hasn't seen since Goldberg-Lesnar.


----------



## BornBad

Rhino is ok... but i expected Jimmy Rave since some rumors said he was close to return to TNA and shit.


----------



## FITZ

I'm sure he'll get a good reaction. Even if you aren't a big fan of Rhino I don't see why anyone would want to boo him like crazy when he comes out aside from him being with the Embassy. Green Lantern Fan might be disgusted to see him but nobody else should have a problem.


----------



## The CRA1GER

Homicide/Rhino is now a No Holds Barred Match. This match just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Green Lantern Fan might be disgusted to see him but nobody else should have a problem.


I laughed out loud, in real life.

And I agree with CRA1GER about the match being made into a street fight. I would go insane for a brawl all around the Hammerstein right before intermission.


----------



## StylinProfilin

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You must have never seen the usual Pearce-booked 2009 show, or Suffocation, or Reckless Abandon, or Escalation.



I have, wasn't bad. 

I still think ROH's worst is still pretty good


----------



## D'Angelo

SuperDuperSonic said:


> You must have never seen the usual Pearce-booked 2009 show, or Suffocation, or Reckless Abandon, or Escalation.


Bad fucking shows fpalm



Seabs said:


> *Yeah Rhino is an awesome guy to bring in. Mainstream exposure and his matches are usually good/fun. Really looking forward to that.*


He's good for mainstream exposure, but he isn't that good in the ring.



ecw718 said:


> I like how people thought they were going to bring in international talent like KENTA and Devitt and you end up with Rhino. I will say kudos to Rhino for somehow ending up on a show called best in the world in 2011.


This. Laughed my ass off. I was hoping for guys like Sabre & Devitt coming in. KENTAs doing a NOAH show though I think, this is just like any other ROH show - where the fuck is the international talent!?


----------



## SHIRLEY

cactwma said:


> This. Laughed my ass off. I was hoping for guys like Sabre & Devitt coming in. KENTAs doing a NOAH show though I think, this is just like any other ROH show - where the fuck is the international talent!?


I was more annoyed that there was no outside talent on SCOH. Nowhere did ROH ever promise bring-ins for this show. No way in the world were Devitt and KENTA ever coming in btw.


----------



## Beatles123

It seems Corino and Jimmy have an ace in the hole!






"Someone eltse?"

Let the speculation begin!


----------



## peachchaos

I'm more annoyed by all the puro marks thinking these shows need any outside talent in the first place. SCOH was the most fun I've ever had at a wrestling show. Period. BITW is headlined by Richards-Edwards II, a match you will not see anywhere else in the world right now. Sold!


----------



## Emperor DC

That Corino/Jacobs video is interesting.

People will think Steen, and though I'm unsure of whether it happens yet, it'd be an awesome way to kick off the SBG era. 

Rhino, I think, fits into this whole "established, known talent" coming in to fill the roster a bit. With TV and PPV's probably coming once every couple of months from now on, the roster needs a bit more depth and Rhino's a dependable hand and a well known name who want ask for HUGE money and won't demand to be the star that the company is built around, either.

I'd also not be adverse to someone like Finlay coming in for a while. A tag team of Finlay/Taylor or the like would be something I'd love to see, and would handle the gap caused by the inevitable seperation of Cole/O'Reilly and probably Hero/Claudio too.


----------



## ecw718

I think people are overestimating the name value Rhino has.


----------



## Emperor DC

ecw718 said:


> I think people are overestimating the name value Rhino has.


This is not WWE, where a name like Rhino would have no pull.

This is Ring of Honor, a company that caters to a niche. A name like Rhino, though not a Stone Cold or Rock, is enough of a name to draw some people into Ring of Honor and get to know what it's all about.

No one is saying he'll break 10,000 buys for the iPPV, but it'd be mad to say he'd have no impact o) at all.


----------



## Beatles123

Oh my god?! I just thought....Rhino....Corino.......what if the guy he's talking about is.....RAVEN?!?!

Now, think about it! It would fittingly go with this Mini-ECW tribute they have with it being at Hammerstein and all, and well, hell! Raven's about as evil as a wrestling charicter gets and he's been in ROH before!! Think of the interesting promos he could have, let alone how his cult-like charicter can fit into the story!

Just a thought...


----------



## Even Flow

If Rhino piledrives Homicide off the apron through a table i'm gonna mark. Corino having someone else is interesting. Can't wait to see who it's going to be.


----------



## seancarleton77

I don't dig Rhino for his name value, fuck that TNA bullshit. I dig Rhino because his style will work very well with smaller guys like Cole, O'Reilly, Homicide and Redwood because he can throw them around like fifth graders. Eventually he could even face Michael Elgin & Claudio. Paul Heyman proved that if utilized properly Rhino can be a beast, not really a main eventer but a major player and an occasional monster World Title challenger. By the way Rhino was great at first in TNA, he made Jarrett & Raven look like they belonged in the main event, hell Rhino, Christian and Angle are pretty much the only successful TNA World Champions ever.


----------



## D'Angelo

peachchaos said:


> I'm more annoyed by all the puro marks thinking these shows need any outside talent in the first place. SCOH was the most fun I've ever had at a wrestling show. Period. BITW is headlined by Richards-Edwards II, a match you will not see anywhere else in the world right now. Sold!


Puro marks 

The show is called 'Best in the World' - thus there should be well.. the best in the world. It needed international talent to pull me in. Buying the iPPV anyway though, because I just do.


----------



## seancarleton77

By the way my signature says fuck you if you don't like Puroresu. But ROH doesn't need anyone from Japan, let them make stars and work with the ones they have now. Japanese talent would be nice every once in awhile but fuck give it a rest.

Corino usually has a thumb in the hole, not an ace, and it's Nick Bockwinkel... just kidding . Raven is not a guy I want wrestling for Ring of Honor, yes it was acceptable back when he feuded with Punk, but that was what like nearly 10 fucking years ago.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I was more annoyed that there was no outside talent on SCOH. Nowhere did ROH ever promise bring-ins for this show. No way in the world were Devitt and KENTA ever coming in btw.


*Actually Carey promised some old names returning in the sale announcement post.

I'm not all that bothered as that's just the way it is these days with ROH as they're trying to build from within rather than relying on outside talent which is fair enough. NOAH have a big show on the same date anyway so even if there were plans they wouldn't have been possible. New Japan guys just aren't financially possible for anyone wanting to stay in business for the long run.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Actually Carey promised some old names returning in the sale announcement post.
> *


If he did, I missed that. Maybe he expected to get someone other than Lethal but it didn't happen. Maybe TNA put the knockers on it.

I just think it's wrong to mistake the BITW name for "bring in fest". Davey's been on a quest to be seen as the Best in the World for ages now. That's where the name comes from.

I would have loved to have seen some bring-ins to make up for the lack of them on SCOH but...whatever...when's the last time a Japanese guy came in?


----------



## Corey

The last actual Japanese person that was brough in I believe was Katsuhiko Nakajima for The Omega Effect and Aries vs. Richards double shot. Although I could be wrong. Idk when KENTA's HDNet appearances were.

I still have a tiny bit of hope for Golden Lovers to be brought in to face Cole & O'Reilly.

EDIT: Didn't count the Joshi girls in Atlanta btw.


----------



## seancarleton77

I count those women, they were tremendous (Terry Funk's favourite word).


----------



## peachchaos

Cary did promise there would be former ROH stars at BITW. As promised, we get the Jay Lethal comeback and the first announced appearance of Jimmy Jacobs since returning. 

The title of the show - as stated in the most recent news wire - has always referred to the prestige of the ROH World Title Match.

SCOH even lived up to its name on paper. Haas-Richards and Claudio-Benjamin are dream matches in any promotion. Only a "supercard" would have let them ride the midcard.

And, hey, I love Puro just as much as anyone, but to say this is a disappointing card bc its lacking some Japanese boys only downplays how awesome ROH is right now.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

This card is and will be amazing, I can't believe people are angry that some puro guys aren't here.


----------



## MovieStarR™

ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


----------



## KingCrash

ROH probably should have started early that the "Best In The World" title refereed the title instead of leaving it out there to interpretation since as a company that has brought in some of the best talents from around the world (and Blue Demon Jr.) people would see that the title meant that they were going to bring in outsiders. At this point though it's time to get over it and find something else to get angry about, like a Mike Bennett match on the show.



> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


Alright then.


----------



## FITZ

MovieStarR™ said:


> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


They don't call their belt the Heavyweight Championship...


----------



## smitlick

Its the ROH World Title isn't it?


----------



## Legend

MovieStarR™ said:


> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


Oh dear...


----------



## adri17

MovieStarR™;9835106 said:


> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


But they don't have a ROH Heavyweight Championship...


----------



## seancarleton77

MovieStarR™ said:


> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


Because the best boxers and mixed martial artists in the world are usually Heavyweights... oh wait, they're not!


----------



## Emperor DC

smitlick said:


> Its the ROH World Title isn't it?


Yes.

Ignore the A-Lister.

In fairness to him, Mr. Anderson, Rob Van Dam, AJ Styles, they are all Heavyweights of the highest order.

Kenta Kobashi, Jumbo and Giant Baba, don't have shit on 'em.


----------



## theREIGN™

I don't think size should mean anything in pro wrestling. In boxing and MMA you have weight classes for a reason, fair and safe competition. But with a fake entertainment business like pro wrestling size shouldn't really matter. Obviously you'll be booked differently if you're supposed to be a monster like giant, but there's no reason size should be the end of all means. You don't see Big Show, Great Khali, Kane, or Mark Henry as unbeatable and really only one of them is in the World Heavyweight Championship scene for lack of better contenders (Henry.) If someone has good wrestling technique, a solid high flyer, etc. there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to compete with the bigger guys. Make the big guys you have look strong and powerful, but that doesn't mean they're better and have to win all the time. Plus most guys in the ROH world title scene aren't exactly lightweights, most of them are average height 5'10-6 ft. and 200+ pounds. Sure, Davey Richards is only 5'8, but who really cares? WWE has a 2x World Heavyweight Champion who's 5'6 175.


----------



## seancarleton77

Good point. Although there is no Rey is 5 foot 6, 5 foot 4 is more like it. We don't want Spike Dudley as Champion, just a competent wrestler who hits hard enough to fuck up a bigger guy if he has to, his name is Eddie Edwards.


----------



## peachchaos

I think its just a simple fact that there aren't a lot of heavyweights around anymore.


----------



## Platt

ROH officials are excited to announce that Max & Jeremy Buck, collectively known as Generation Me, have signed on to compete at “Best in the World 2011” on Sunday afternoon, June 26th!

Last seen at “Salvation” in July of 2010 when they lost to The Kings of Wrestling, the Bucks have been itching for a chance to get back in the ROH ring for almost a year and this is their opportunity, clichéd as it may sound, on the biggest stage Ring of Honor has to offer!

“We are so excited to finally come back to ROH.” Said Max Buck, “The competition in Ring of Honor helped make us the team we are, and it looks like the tag division has only gotten even tougher since we’ve been gone.

“But there’s one team in particular that has caught our eye,” Jeremy chimed in, “One team that we would love to get into the ring with in New York to test ourselves, and test them as well, Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly.”

ROH officials were more than happy to put this match together, and after proposing it to Cole & O’Reilly, they were extremely excited as well.

“Of course we want to face Generation Me!” said Adam Cole, “They are possibly the best young tag team not in Ring of Honor and it’s facing competition like Max and Jeremy that forces us to step up our game.”

“The Bucks are tough dudes.” Said Kyle O’Reilly, “I’ve seen them take a beating and keeping coming, kind of like me and Adam. I can’t wait to get in the ring with them and put ourselves to the test. This is make or break for me and Adam, time to win a big one.”

So at “Best in the World 2011” it will be Generation Me vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly! This match will EXCLUSIVELY be for the live audience and the DVD, so the only way to catch it as it happens is to be in attendance on Sunday afternoon June 26th! Tickets for this event are available at the ROH Store here: http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507! And if you can’t be there live, well you won’t be able to see this battle of the best young tag teams in wrestling, but you can still catch all the rest of the action on GFL.TV, including three ROH World Title bouts: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052!


----------



## Corey

That's ridiculously awesome news, but I sure as hell wish it was on the iPPV... but hey, maybe I'll buy the dvd too.


----------



## Even Flow

Can't wait to see the match on the DVD.


----------



## Dug2356

Well at least it makes the DVD Better. always a little judgemental about buying the dvd version of something i already own Elsewhere so this helps alot.


----------



## seabs

*Great marketing method to sell DVDs of the iPPVs. Match should be awesome and the crowd should super hot by time the iPPV starts too.*


----------



## TheAce

Kinda bummed about that announcement....really was looking forward to seeing Cole/O'Reilly on the iPPV, not a month later or more...great that they got the bucks for them though.


----------



## seabs

*Cole/O'Reilly are easily guys who could pull double duty and have a match with Bravados before intermission. I'd imagine there'd be a good 90-120 minutes in between if they still wanted them on the iPPV.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Is Gabe booking again? They're pulling a Joe-Black. I wonder if ROH tried to get outside talent that could wrestle Cole & O'Reilly on the iPPV broadcast but couldn't find someone suitable?

BTW this is the "big win" that people have been wanting for Cole & O'Reilly.

So...I like this announcement, I just wish ROH would stop finding ways to make me spend money.



MovieStarR™ said:


> ROH needs Heavyweight Champions who look like Heavyweights...


:no:

It has never been a heavyweight promotion. Never should be, either.


----------



## smitlick

Thats a fantastic match up. Hopefully a springboard for Cole/O'Reilly to bigger wins.


----------



## Legend

Looking forward to Bucks/O'Coley. I hope TYB heel it up something fierce like they have been in PWG. They're so fucking entertaining right now. Who knows, they'll probably be out of TNA fairly soon anyway.


----------



## Meteora2004

Awesome news; definitely agree with Shirley that this is Cole & O'Reilly's chance to get that elusive big victory. I can't wait to be back in the Hammerstein next Sunday.


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah. This is a dumb move IMO. I'd much rather see the Bravados get a real chance to shine.


----------



## FITZ

peachchaos said:


> Yeah. This is a dumb move IMO. I'd much rather see the Bravados get a real chance to shine.


How is booking a team that people want to see a dumb move. This match will get people to buy the DVD for an event that they already purchased on iPPV. 

And I like the idea of the Bravados wrestling Cole and O'Reilly later on in the show. Actually I think it would be better if Cole and O'Reilly get a hard fought victory and out come the Bravados demanding their match with them. Since Cole and O'Reilly just wrestled a long and hard fought match they can lose to the Bravados, which will get the Bravados a ton of heat and make people excited to see Cole and O'Reilly beat the hell out of the Bravados.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

peachchaos said:


> Yeah. This is a dumb move IMO. I'd much rather see the Bravados get a real chance to shine.


The Bravados are zero buys.


----------



## Chismo

Great news. I see Bravados interfering, it's bound to happen.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> How is booking a team that people want to see a dumb move. This match will get people to buy the DVD for an event that they already purchased on iPPV.
> 
> And I like the idea of the Bravados wrestling Cole and O'Reilly later on in the show. Actually I think it would be better if Cole and O'Reilly get a hard fought victory and out come the Bravados demanding their match with them. Since Cole and O'Reilly just wrestled a long and hard fought match they can lose to the Bravados, which will get the Bravados a ton of heat and make people excited to see Cole and O'Reilly beat the hell out of the Bravados.


Out of the possible directions to go with their "feud," I'd actually like to see that. It would probably be the only way to make the Bravados anything more than enhancement talent for the TV show, as indifferent as I am about their wrestling ability.


----------



## peachchaos

I just hate the emphasis on TNA/outside talent. The Bravados gimmick is GOLD right now, and if you put the four guys side-by-side I doubt anyone could ever tell the difference.

I also hate the emphasis on selling DVDs in 2011. It just doesn't happen anymore. The match will be good, but someone will share it and ppl like me will download it instead of buying. True story.


----------



## D'Angelo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If he did, I missed that. Maybe he expected to get someone other than Lethal but it didn't happen. Maybe TNA put the knockers on it.
> 
> *I just think it's wrong to mistake the BITW name for "bring in fest". Davey's been on a quest to be seen as the Best in the World for ages now. That's where the name comes from.*
> 
> I would have loved to have seen some bring-ins to make up for the lack of them on SCOH but...whatever...when's the last time a Japanese guy came in?


OR, that it is just becoming a regular show name for ROH?



TaylorFitz said:


> How is booking a team that people want to see a dumb move. This match will get people to buy the DVD for an event that they already purchased on iPPV.
> 
> And I like the idea of the Bravados wrestling Cole and O'Reilly later on in the show. Actually I think it would be better if Cole and O'Reilly get a hard fought victory and out come the Bravados demanding their match with them. Since Cole and O'Reilly just wrestled a long and hard fought match they can lose to the Bravados, which will get the Bravados a ton of heat and make people excited to see Cole and O'Reilly beat the hell out of the Bravados.


This.

+ I will only pay to see good stuff, and this is most definitely good shit. Is it going to be on demand the next day? Don't really want to watch it at 1.00 or something here.


----------



## jawbreaker

So ROH is based in Baltimore now thanks to Sinclair, but they still won't run shows here. Fuuuuck.


----------



## seabs

TaylorFitz said:


> And I like the idea of the Bravados wrestling Cole and O'Reilly later on in the show. Actually I think it would be better if Cole and O'Reilly get a hard fought victory and out come the Bravados demanding their match with them. Since Cole and O'Reilly just wrestled a long and hard fought match they can lose to the Bravados, which will get the Bravados a ton of heat and make people excited to see Cole and O'Reilly beat the hell out of the Bravados.


*This could be really good actually. Kicks the iPPV off with a hot start, gets heat for Bravados and would make people want to see a Bravados vs Cole/O'Reilly match a little more if it worked. Rather than have Bravados I'd win I'd have them wrestle a few minutes before it breaks down into a ringside brawl and a double DQ.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

cactwma said:


> OR, that it is just becoming a regular show name for ROH?


No. The Big Bang didn't become a regular show name because that was also a one-off themed name. The same goes for HTCS.


----------



## D'Angelo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> No. The Big Bang didn't become a regular show name because that was also a one-off themed name. The same goes for HTCS.


Hasn't BITW ran for 3 years? This will be the 4th.

One in 05, 06 & 08 if memory serves correctly.


----------



## seabs

*They could quite easily make "Best In The World" an annual event title but that isn't the intention for it with this show. It's called that because of Davey getting the shot to prove he's the "Best In The World" and ROH trying to show the new fans that iPPVs attract that they are the "Best In The World".

Best In The World 2012 could easily be done, unlike HTCS 2012 or The Big Bang 2012

Edit: There was definitely a BITW in 06 with Danielson/Joe vs KENTA/Marufuji. Not sure about any others.*


----------



## Corey

Yeah there's only been one Best in The World, that was in '06. And they have a KOCH release entitled the same thing but that doesn't count. There's been spinoffs like Better Than Our Best or Battle of the best, but this will be the 2nd best in the world.


----------



## jawbreaker

cactwma said:


> Hasn't BITW ran for 3 years? This will be the 4th.
> 
> One in 05, 06 & 08 if memory serves correctly.


There were Manhattan Mayhems in 05, 07, 09, and now 11. Is that what you're thinking of? The only previous Best in the World was in 2006.


----------



## D'Angelo

Oh, thanks for clearing that up guys. I thought the show was running longer than that, but I guess not. And no, it wasn't MM, I don't know what I was thinking of. The 06 show was all kinds of awesome though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

cactwma said:


> Hasn't BITW ran for 3 years? This will be the 4th.
> 
> One in 05, 06 & 08 if memory serves correctly.


Nope. The only previous BITWs were the Koch compilation DVD and the Milestone Series show, unless I'm mistaken. Those are both total coincidences and have no connection with this show and it's name.

I don't know what you're thinking of tbh.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> How is booking a team that people want to see a dumb move. This match will get people to buy the DVD for an event that they already purchased on iPPV.
> 
> And I like the idea of the Bravados wrestling Cole and O'Reilly later on in the show. Actually I think it would be better if Cole and O'Reilly get a hard fought victory and out come the Bravados demanding their match with them. Since Cole and O'Reilly just wrestled a long and hard fought match they can lose to the Bravados, which will get the Bravados a ton of heat and make people excited to see Cole and O'Reilly beat the hell out of the Bravados.


Probably the best way to handle it, definitely see Cole & O'Reilly getting the win because there is going to be at least one tag title shot for the next doubleshot and since it won't feature the three losing teams from BITW someone's got to get it, might as well be them.



peachchaos said:


> I just hate the emphasis on TNA/outside talent. The Bravados gimmick is GOLD right now, and if you put the four guys side-by-side I doubt anyone could ever tell the difference.


Cole & O'Reilly need a big win to help them move up, and beating the Bravados for the fourth or fifth time isn't going to do it. At least this way it might keep people interested for one more match where Cole & O'Reilly finally finish them off and move on.


----------



## seabs

*They confirmed that the next challengers at the next show will be a team who isn't in the 4 way didn't they? I'd rather it be a team like Strong/Daniels. O'Reilly/Cole aren't winning the belts if they get the shot so it will cancel out any win over Bucks. *


----------



## Corey

I'm hoping it'll be a Strong/Elgin combination and put Daniels in a singles match against maybe Corino or a Jacobs' return match. Other than that I really have no idea who it could be...


----------



## KingCrash

Well the only choices are a House of Truth team of Strong/Elgin/Daniels, a random American Wolves reunion and Cole & O'Reilly, so I figure they'll give it to a team that's tagged together before.

And apparently at the ippv most of the talent will be asked to signs new/revised contracts and this will be the end of Homicide's run for now.


----------



## Corey




----------



## geraldinhio

Please not let this be a swerve . It feels too soon really and seems too good to be true really.

But if it is true , FUCK YES . Steen , Corino and Jacobs together ....well i'm at a loss for words of how awesome that could be .


----------



## CactusBoehm

Those 3 together in this "Evil Persons Anonymous" stable would be pretty awesome. 

I can see one hell of a bloody brawl with Steen/Jacobs/Corino vs Daniels/Strong/Elgin. Maybe even a blow off in a Steel Cage Warfare Match.


----------



## Shock

Couldn't help but smile when Corino said Steen's name. This has so much potential.


----------



## FITZ

FUCK YES!!!!! I was listening to the promo and thinking that they must be talking about Steen and then they flat out said his name. I can't believe ROH would fuck with us like that,


----------



## seancarleton77

OH. MY. GOD!!! Everyone make it a priority to watch this video!


----------



## seancarleton77

This feud is going 'til Final Battle! Can't fucking wait for Best in the World now!!


----------



## Dug2356

Pure Epicness. Could also increase the buys a little with Steen Hyped instead of a surprise return.


----------



## ECW fan

STEEN! FUCK YES! 


*orders iPPV*


----------



## kwjr86

Anyone got two floor seats? I'm now dying to be there live.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Steen will eventually side with the HOT.


----------



## jawbreaker

yeahhhhh looks like I'm paying for this. First time I'll have paid for a wrestling show in a full year.

Also this absolutely has to build to a Steel Cage Warfare. It's the best-booked thing ROH has done since ROH vs. CZW.


----------



## Corey

Colt Cabana vs. Tommaso Ciampa just announced to round out the card.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am very pleased with the development of this show. Best in the World looks to be a great show. I love the 4pm start time!


----------



## Legend

Just saw the video and I'm just as pumped as everyone else. I just love the subtle build to this whole thing and the teasing of names they _know_ are going to get everyone excited. I don't know if it's Delirious or Cornette booking this thing, but I'd really like to commend them for a job well done. Not only have they created a great angle for Corino, but they've also managed to turn the HoT from a goofy little stable into the motherfucking pariahs of ROH. Genius shit. Classic.


----------



## Emperor DC

The HoT is awesome right now. You have Martini, who is annoying, but is a mouthpiece (moreso for Strong/Elgin), you have Daniels, you incorperates a sort of "Gospel of Truth", you have Roderick Strong, the warhorse and a dependable hand and then you have Elgin, the young guy, sort of like an enforcer, but talented enough in his own right.

If this was WWE or TNA, you'd expect to see Elgin break away because he's a bigger man and so different to the others, but he adds a good dynamic to the group. It's no longer the joke it was back along.

I'm not sure I can wait much longer for this event, either.

HYPED.


----------



## Shock

Cabana/Ciampa announced...



> Colt Cabana is coming off a huge victory over the ROH World TV Champion Christopher Daniels at “Supercard of Honor VI” in his hometown of Chicago, IL. “The Project” Tommaso Ciampa is riding a win streak of his own when it comes to singles competition, holding a pair of wins over Homicide and victories over Adam Cole & Grizzly Redwood while not suffering a pinfall in the multi-man matches in which he has competed. Now they will step into the ring with one another when ROH makes its return to the Hammerstein Ballroom for “Best in the World 2011”!
> 
> “Boo Boo versus my Project eh?” said Prince Nana, “Cabana pulled a fast one on The Embassy in Atlanta when he pinned the Squire but that won’t happen with Ciampa. He is a man destined for gold and titles and championships here in Ring of Honor. And now that he is done with that dirty thug Homicide, The Project can focus on reaching his destiny of being a champion!”
> 
> “I deeply regret that I cannot be there in person.” Stated Barrister RD Evans, “I must handle Embassy business elsewhere, and thus the success of Tommaso Ciampa is in the capable hands of His Royal Majesty Prince Nana and the poor, barely literate, but still jovial Ernesto Osiris. The Embassy will dominate in New York City, and I…well I will be busy insuring that no one ever lays there hands on me again!”
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. “The Project” Tommaso Ciampa at “Best in the World 2011”! Tickets are still available right here at ROHWrestling.com (http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=507) so don’t miss out on your chance to see the best pound-for-pound wrestling on the planet live and in person! Can’t make it, don’t worry because you can still see the action as it happens live on iPPV with GoFightLive: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052!


----------



## seabs

*Corino really shouldn't have dropped Steen's name in that promo. I mean it was obvious he was talking about Steen and it would have achieved the same purpose but with more suspense than just dropping his name in there. Not sure why people would buy the iPPV just to see a possible Steen return as I'd doubt he'd show up at this show. 

Personally I think it's too soon after he was forced to leave and he really needs to be out for the entire of 2011. Steen/Corino/Jacobs in a group of evil bastards turned good sounds like an awesome stable though. If they have them 3 along with Generico/Cabana though it's a bit heavy on the side of the faces.*


----------



## jawbreaker

So have Steen go heel and align with the HOT.

Strong/Elgin/Daniels/Steen vs. Corino/Jacobs/Cabana/Generico SCW would be fucking amazing.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jacobs is manipulating Corino, which will make Corino's redemption that much more difficult, because someone like him will not have changed at all.

This is the angle that gets Steen and Generico back together. I can only hope that with Steen being back as a face, that he doesn't lose any of the psychotic edge he's had since Final Battle 2009.

On the subject of Steen & Generico reuniting, just imagine the possibilities:

Steen & Generico vs. Daniels & Strong
Steen & Generico vs. Kings of Wrestling
Steen & Generico vs. Cole & O'Reilly
Steen & Generico vs. heel Briscoes
Steen & Generico vs. improved ANX
Steen & Generico vs. Haas & Benjamin


----------



## Emperor DC

Steen/Generico won't be reuniting.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Corino really shouldn't have dropped Steen's name in that promo. I mean it was obvious he was talking about Steen and it would have achieved the same purpose but with more suspense than just dropping his name in there. Not sure why people would buy the iPPV just to see a possible Steen return as I'd doubt he'd show up at this show.
> 
> Personally I think it's too soon after he was forced to leave and he really needs to be out for the entire of 2011. Steen/Corino/Jacobs in a group of evil bastards turned good sounds like an awesome stable though. If they have them 3 along with Generico/Cabana though it's a bit heavy on the side of the faces.*


I really think that Jacobs is going to end up turning heel again. Which would make the most sense as it would leave Steen, Generico, Cabana, and Corino all on the same team against HOT and Jimmy Jacobs for the big blow off match. 

Steen has to be returning to help Generico's side. Since Generico was the one that took him out of ROH he needs to be the one that lets him back in.


----------



## Emperor DC

Steen/Generico can't and won't reunite.

Steen may return and seek the help of Generico, a parralel to the start of the feud first time around, and seem to take a turn for the better, but he'll regress and they'll never get to the point of working together again.

People are saying that Steen needs to return at Final Battle, or somewhere close, because it's too soon, but I'd rather him return at Best in the World than team with Generico at any point, any time soon. Couple of years or so, maybe, but not yet.


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Steen and Generico reuniting would be a terrible idea, even though the matches would be great. Talk about killing a year feud. 

And I personally want Daniels to continue his singles and for a team of Elgin/Strong.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> So have Steen go heel and align with the HOT.
> 
> Strong/Elgin/Daniels/Steen vs. Corino/Jacobs/Cabana/Generico SCW would be fucking amazing.


I'd actually consider doing the SCW with Martini (instead of Steen), that way you could have Steen become the wildcard of the whole feud. He could either somehow get into the cage, in the course of the match, and go crazy (his first physical involvement in the angle) _or_ maybe just turn up afterwards. By doing this, you could tease his alignment _first_, make it look as though the faces are in the driving seat and then even up the numbers up and stoke the flames again, by having him go heel with the HOT.

I don't know where you'd go from there though...

It might actually make sense to have the whole thing boil down to a one-on-one Steen vs. Corino feud. With each blaming the other for the past. Corino needs to officially pass the Mr. Wrestling lineage onto someone anyway and you'd maybe want to keep Steen and Generico apart for as long as you can. If Steen was to get rid of Corino then there'd be room for a Steenerico reunion down the line. Maybe, by that point, Corino will have been exposed as having been the bad guy all along.

You could also do that Necro Butcher thing, in the SCW, where Steen is his own team btw. I thought that was a pretty cool idea.

When it comes to this Hammerstein show, I wanted Jimmy Jacobs to appear on the balcony but he's already bedded-in now so Steen (or the masked Mr. Wrestling) doing that would make for a pretty amazing moment.

I dunno. There are so many permutations here. That's what makes it so great. I'd mark for Generico & Elgin somehow becoming a tag team, in the longer-term, too. There's also room for Jacobs to go heel.


----------



## Beatles123

How I would love to say "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!" to this PPV, but I don't have my own cash


----------



## seancarleton77

This has created some serious buzz for the ippv, well done Ring of Honor, well done.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Nine days...


----------



## Emperor DC

http://twitter.com/SteenIsChange



> @SteveCorino I got the message...


----------



## Corey

Great video, but I didn't like it as much as the Manhattan Mayhem IV one. I better be off next sunday for this...


----------



## KingKicks

Cannot wait for the 26th.

I shall steal my sister's laptop, connect it to my TV and watch this on my HDTV.


----------



## lewieG

So hyped for Steen, and as much as I agree that Corino didn't need to name drop him, I still marked out when he did. Also that MV for Edwards vs Richards is amazing.


----------



## Legend

That video is brilliant!


----------



## D'Angelo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Nine days...


Fantastic video. The only hype up video that has made me excited for a big time match in years.


----------



## Bubz

Holy Shit. I completely missed the news about RHINO coming in. Always been a fan. If there is a RHINO DRIVER, I will go crazy.

marked out when I watched the Corino video, but I don't think Steen will be showing up for a while. Surely he should be out for a bit longer, it's way too soon for him and Generico to even consider being on the same side.


----------



## geraldinhio

cactwma said:


> Fantastic video. The only hype up video that has made me excited for a big time match in years.


It is a fantastic video but still doesn't come close to the Steen and Generico one from Final Battle .






Sends chills down my spine still . Got me so hyped for Steen's "return " too .


----------



## Shock

ROH statement regarding Steen:



> For Immediate Release
> 
> Ring of Honor Officials Statement on Steve Corino’s recent video message regarding Kevin Steen.
> 
> (June 20, 2011- Bristol, PA) – As the appointed members who jointly oversee the activities in Ring of Honor (ROH) we must address the recent video message from Steve Corino which aired on Thursday, June 16th, 2011.
> 
> After examining the situation and the direct message itself, the decision has been made to inform Mr. Corino that Kevin Steen will not be allowed in the Hammerstein Ballroom on June 26th, 2011. If Mr. Corino chooses to repudiate this decision he will face immediate punitive consequences.
> 
> The request to allow Jimmy Jacobs in the corner of Mr. Corino on June 26th, 2011 was a perilous decision that was met with approval due to various circumstances. However, Kevin Steen appearing on an ROH event is a zero tolerance subject that is not up for debate. If ROH staff or officials encounter Mr. Steen at anytime he will be ejected from any venue in which an ROH event is being held.


----------



## Chismo

Holy shit, that statement is awesome.


----------



## Shock

ROH officials are such great heels.


----------



## FITZ

I hope he runs in through the crowd, fucks shit up for about 30 seconds before he is swarmed by security and removed from the building.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Jacobs should get in the head of Corino if Steen doesn't show up. "What kind of true friend is he if he doesn't show up?"


----------



## adri17

TaylorFitz said:


> I hope he runs in through the crowd, fucks shit up for about 30 seconds before he is swarmed by security and removed from the building.


This would be cool.


----------



## Beatles123

For all the people saying it was too soon and needed more build, There you go!!! 
Ahhh, ROH! You never let us down! 

Amazing how they seem to know exactly what fans are thinking, isn't it?


----------



## Shock

Can't wait to see how Steen eventually gains entry back into ROH.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Been a year since I've been to a ROH show I will definitely go to see this one.


----------



## Beatles123

The Briscoes give their thoughts on Best in the world 2011 this Sunday:


----------



## peachchaos

Awesome.


----------



## Corey

Do you think Jay Briscoe listens to a lot of Roy Jones Jr?


----------



## Zatiel

I don't buy that they'd let him mention Steen on such a video, nor that he would mention Steen at all, if there weren't plans in the works. I'm taking it as a sign that he's possible to return in some capacity, and that's great by me. Steen and Jacobs were two of ROH's all-time best character-wrestlers and their returns should make for a more entertaining company.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

He does, and it's nice to see him in a company where he utilizes his talents and doesn't have to resort to acting like a delinquent in order to get attention.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Beatles123 said:


> The Briscoes give their thoughts on Best in the world 2011 this Sunday:


MONEY


----------



## Beatles123

"WE OUT HERE EATIN' *CAMBLES CHUNKY*!"


----------



## Shock




----------



## Rickey

Richards looks so evil in the thumbnail.


----------



## Zatiel

From Steve Corino's Twitter feed, http://twitter.com/#!/SteveCorino:
"Dear @ringofhonor , I apologize for buying @SteenIsChange air ticket for Sun. It was wrong, but I have to protect myself. @JimmyJacobsX"


----------



## Even Flow

Shock said:


>


Corino's bought Steen's plane ticket?! Awesome news. Corino & Jacobs will likely get beaten down and out of nowhere Steen will appear.


----------



## FITZ

Sounds like Steen will be there, which is fucking fantastic.


----------



## D'Angelo

Mr. Wrestling *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Emperor DC

cactwma said:


> Mr. Wrestling *clap clap clap clap clap*


Steve Corino's awesome.


----------



## will94

I just get this odd feeling that Eddie/Davey will be a time-limit draw.


----------



## Shock

I actually haven't thought about that until now. Certainly a possibility, which keeps the belt with Eddie for longer and keeps Davey in the company (kayfabe-wise).


----------



## Even Flow

will94 said:


> I just get this odd feeling that Eddie/Davey will be a time-limit draw.


When this match was first announced, I had a feeling it would go to a time limit draw. And I definitely see it happening now, which would like Shock said, keep Davey in the company kayfabe-wise. Especially since Davey & Eddie have been announced as taking part in the ROH Contenders Tag Lottery in Richmond.


----------



## The CRA1GER

will94 said:


> I just get this odd feeling that Eddie/Davey will be a time-limit draw.


I think this would be the worst finish possible. I dont think it would go over well with the fans.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Let these two prove on smaller-name indies that they're capable of putting together DVD-selling 60 minute singles draws before having them attempt to do so in ROH.


----------



## peachchaos

Eh. Nobody wants to see an hour long match without a winner in 2011. I'm having bad Final Battle 09 flashbacks just thinking about this. I guess if anyone could do it, it would be the Wolves, but I'd rather have them trade victories and put each other over in a series of matches WITH finishes.


----------



## Bubz

They must surely have learned from last time they did a 60 minute draw in NYC. I see Eddie retaining and then Davey turning heel and not keeping his word personaly.

That match and Steen are what I am looking forward to the most.


----------



## Beatles123

Davey HAS to win. They should have given him the strap at FB, but no. Anyway it was for the best in the end as it makes the hype for this even bigger!


----------



## Even Flow

So I was checking Steen's twitter to see if he had anything to say about the latest Corino/Jacobs vid, where Corino says he's bought Steen a plane ticket for Sunay and found this:



> On Thursday 23rd June 2011, @SteenIsChange said:
> 
> Please everyone re-tweet this...ROH won't put it up and I need as many people to read this as possible...
> 
> The second I heard it, I got a feeling in the pit of my stomach that I will never forget.
> So many things went through my mind...how could I end up in this situation? What can I do to fix it? Is it too late to change things? And most of all...how could I live without Ring Of Honor?
> I heard the sound that signified my career in ROH was over and my heart sank. Actually, it felt more like it started bleeding.
> 
> All I wanted from the beginning of my wrestling career was to make an impact on as many people as I could and work for a company I would be proud to call home. Many promotions helped me achieve but in the past few years, my entire career was consumed by Ring Of Honor. When my son was born I had to make some very tough choices and I had to recude my schedule with wrestling companies that were very close to my heart but I chose to remain with ROH through it all, as difficult as it was, because that's where I felt I belonged.
> 
> I was with ROH for over four years. I saw a lot of people come and go. And I honestly never thought that eventually some of the newer guys would see me go...
> But I made decisions over the course of those four years that greatly impacted several people. And a lot of them might never forgive me for those decisions.
> I can't bring myself to list everyone I hurt and every bad choice I made. It would be counter-productive anyway. What I want to do is look to the future and make things right.
> 
> I've stayed in touch with the ROH product. I've read the results from the shows, watched the videowires. I even bought the iPPV's. And everytime I'd watch, I would see exactly what I expected. The best wrestling in the world put on by the hardest working crew in the business.
> But there's one thing I'd see that I did NOT expect at all.
> 
> Steve Corino, standing in the ring, apologizing for his actions of the last year. A humbled Steve Corino, offering to help the up-and-coming talent. A Steve Corino desperate to make up for past mistakes, standing up for what's right.
> I'll be honest, that blew me away. And what blew me away even more is the way the fans forgave him. They welcomed his new ways and accepted him with open arms. Seeing all this helped me come to a realization...I had to do the same.
> 
> I've wanted to send this letter for a long time but I never gathered the stenght I needed to do it. Until now...
> 
> This past week has seen Steve Corino, my idol, ask for help from me. It has seen ROH officials declare that I am not welcome in New York City on Sunday. I really can't blame them for that.
> 
> But what I can do is ask for a chance to show them who I am now. A chance to come make things right. A chance to help my friend.
> 
> Jim, Syd, Ross... I know the last year was very hard for the both of you, with all the changes the company went through. And I know that my erratic behavior certainely didn't help. I'm well aware of the legal trouble I got the company into a few times and that I am possibly responsible for Cary Silkin's decision to sell the company. I can't deny the fact that I was out for myself and that I put myself before the company at all times. However, what you guys can't deny is that as risky and out of control as I may have been, I still created more memorable moments in 2010 than anyone else. You can't deny that I poured my heart and soul into my work. You can't deny that I gave 100% of my mind to ROH...I almost lost my mind in the process.
> 
> But these months away have done me some good and seeing Steve, and now Jimmy, act the way they do has been very eye-opening for me. I, too, am a changed man. I'm in better shape, physically and mentally. And above all else, I miss ROH. I miss the people. I miss the fans. I miss the rush.
> 
> I'm not asking for a new contract. I'm not asking for the company to commit to having me on the shows. I'm not a fool. All I want is a chance to come in Sunday, stand by my friend and show you that I can be what this company has wanted me to be this whole time. We can see where to go from there after...
> 
> One thing is certain. I will be in New York on Sunday.
> 
> What remains uncertain is if I'll be in the building to support Steve, or if I'll have to support him by simply waiting by his car and hope for the best for him.
> 
> I want to be in there though.
> 
> Steve wants it...and the fans want it too.
> 
> You have the power to let it happen.
> Thank you,
> See you Sunday...
> Kevin


----------



## KingCrash

Davey and Eddie look like they're going to a draw simply because it's too early to drop the belt from Eddie but you don't want Davey to lose shot after shot. I think New York will be more accepting of this draw in the beginning at least because there shouldn't be any of Aries' BS stalling. If there is then NYC will kill this match.

And if they are going to a draw in the world title match and Haas/Benjamin don't sign new contracts then that would be where a title change happens, probably with the Briscoes winning to further the Briscoes/ANX feud.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Davey is winning the belt via shenanigans. I'm absolutely certain about that. Even if he only plays it as "I didn't mean to cheat", at first, or even if he just uses some kind of questionable move or something (Dynamite Kid's Tombstone? YOU KNEW I HURT MY NECK EARLIER IN THE MATCH AND YOU TRIED TO END MY CAREER DAVEY!). 

There's an epic heel title run coming.


----------



## peachchaos

anticipation levels:

richards-edwards - 10/10
kevin steen - 10/10
4 way tag - 9/10
tv title match - 7/10
corino-elgin - 6/10
lethal-bennett - 5/10
cabana-ciampa - 4/10
GORE!GORE!GORE! - 7/10
Bravados angle - 7/10
Cole/Orielly vs GenME on DVD - 10/10


----------



## adri17

I hope it's not a draw and Davey cheats his way into victory, turning heel in the process.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah please no draw. I hate 60 minute draws as it is so I'd rather not see one happen this weekend. And yet part of me has been expecting it for awhile now for the same reasons KC said.

God that Steen letter was awesome.


----------



## Bubz

Steen's letter was pretty awesome. God I hope he is in the Hammerstein. Apart from the world title match, he is the main reason I and probably everyone else is buying this show.


----------



## TheAce

Ordered!! so hyped, going on a nice little road trip with my girl on Friday and Saturday, then returning on Sunday to watch this!! great weekend ahead!


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH is so fucking amazing at hype these days. Since the inception of iPPV, it's been crucial, and it's happened. Silkin and Cornette are always everywhere and anywhere hyping the thing, continous videos, advertising in the market itself, etc, then these little touches, like the guys doing open letters, videos, etc. Combining the Internet element within it all just makes it the perfect package.

WWE and TNA especially could learn from this simple, yet effective hype.

I think there's a strong chance this iPPV could break all records in terms of buys.


----------



## Legend

Whoever came up with the original idea for these letters deserves a serious pat on the back.


----------



## adri17

DeeCee said:


> ROH is so fucking amazing at hype these days. Since the inception of iPPV, it's been crucial, and it's happened. Silkin and Cornette are always everywhere and anywhere hyping the thing, continous videos, advertising in the market itself, etc, then these little touches, like the guys doing open letters, videos, etc. Combining the Internet element within it all just makes it the perfect package.
> 
> WWE and TNA especially could learn from this simple, yet effective hype.
> 
> I think there's a strong chance this iPPV could break all records in terms of buys.


No doubt about it. They base their build ups in the star power they possess, and thay don't use all the tools they have, a powerful one being the internet. They don't quite get everyone uses it and it's incredibly useful.

And yes, there's no doubt this iPPV will break records. If the Wolves collision and the Fatal 4-way tag match weren't enough, they added the Steen factor, which will keep everyone intrigued as if he'll show up or not, and if he does, what will he do. The rest of the card looks good too, and it's always funny to see Rhino gore the shit out of somebody.


----------



## Bubz

Honestly Rhino is the third biggest selling point for me after the title match and Steen.


----------



## Chismo

Rhino/Homicide, Street Fight in Hammerstein. That's the biggest selling point for me. After that, Daniels/Generico, since I adore both of them.


----------



## adri17

Has this been put yet?


----------



## Corey

I put in the indy dvd thread, but I'm sure this is a fine place for it too.


----------



## Shock

:lmao at R.D. Evans' phone. He is so great.


----------



## seancarleton77

Amazing heartfelt shoot from Jay Briscoe. I could see any one winning the 4 way now.

Put the mic in R.D. Evans' hand and he will impress you. 

TNA does treat wrestling like a sidebar. It seems like Chris was talking about ROH, not Impact Wrestling in that video clip.


----------



## will94

Kyle O'Reilly said on his facebook that he will be in Davey's corner on Sunday. I don't know if that means he'll actually be a corner guy for him or he's just supporting Davey in the match.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm sure he'll be his cornerman. They've done it for each other in the past.

Also, I wish Kevin Steen were my pen pal. He writes the best fucking letters.

Also, THREE DAYS!


----------



## TheAce

Wow, Jay brought it in that video. awesome, getting more hyped by the minute for Sunday.


----------



## seabs

*O'Reilly was in Davey's corner for the Strong title match so he probably will be again.*


----------



## Beatles123

Who's hyped for the press confrence tomorrow?!


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm really looking forward to the show. Listening to Kevin Kelly be interviewed by Lagana right now. Awesome!


----------



## TelkEvolon

Beatles123 said:


> Who's hyped for the press confrence tomorrow?!


Probably more than I am hyped for the IPPV.


----------



## Emperor DC

I forgot the press conference was today.


----------



## Granatapersempre

Nigel and Steen returned? Who is Third Man of Corino's stable? 
I Think Steen returned only for Final Battle 2011 and the Third Man was Adam Pearce or Jimmy Rave...


----------



## boostdhatch18

Can not WAIT for this Tag Team match.


----------



## Bubz

Granatapersempre said:


> Nigel and Steen returned? Who is Third Man of Corino's stable?
> I Think Steen returned only for Final Battle 2011 and the Third Man was Adam Pearce or Jimmy Rave...


Nigel didn't return, just speculation.


----------



## Shock

Official preview:



> “Best in the World 2011” brings to mind a lot of different things to different people, but the primary thing it means to Ring of Honor is presenting the absolute best professional wrestling available anywhere. From an ROH World Title bout between men as close as brothers, a tag team division second-to-none, a World TV Title bout with serious implications given the immediate future of ROH, and a roster as talented as any, “BITW ‘11” will present pro wrestling as only Ring of Honor is capable of doing, and it will all be broadcast live on iPPV through GoFightLive.TV so even you can’t be in attendance, you can still see the action as it goes down. Here’s a look at the matches and what brought us to this point:
> 
> ROH World Title Match
> Eddie Edwards defends vs. Davey Richards
> 
> They have been as close as brothers for many years now. They have held the ROH World Tag Titles together, they battled one another to crown the first TV champion, and through it all Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards have remained united. Richards supported Eddie after Edwards beat him to become the first TV champ; Davey supported Eddie when he did what Richards couldn’t and beat Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title at “Manhattan Mayhem IV”; and it would seem that Davey would continue to support Eddie through his entire championship tenure despite the desire for the two of them to collide over the World Title.
> 
> As soon as Eddie captured the belt, the anticipation began to build for an Eddie vs. Davey title bout. At “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter Two”, one day after Edwards made his first successful defense against Christopher Daniels, Jim Cornette began to push for the bout to get signed with an in-ring interview with the two men. Despite some comments, including Davey stating he didn’t want to be the one to end Eddie’s dream, they both seemed unwilling to fight one another over the belt and stated their focus was solely on their bout against Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team later that day.
> 
> The bout was an epic one no doubt, with both teams nearly capturing the victory on several occasions, but as the match came to a conclusion, Richards was shoved into Eddie, knocking him out of the ring, and leading to Davey getting pinned by Shelton Benjamin. Tensions rose, Edwards walked out and left Richards alone in the ring with nothing but questions.
> 
> The ensuing weeks saw the two of them sort their issues out as they headed into “ROH Revolution: USA” for a rematch with The Kings of Wrestling. Another top-shelf battled ensued but a miscommunication saw Richards accidentally knee Edwards as he held Chris Hero in a submission, and ultimately led to the champion getting pinned. The Kings jumped Eddie immediately after the match, Richards grabbed the title belt to fend them off, and when the champ recovered, another verbal confrontation followed including the statement from Eddie that “I may be your brother, but I’m not your little brother.” Again Eddie walked off and left Davey speechless in the center of the ring.
> 
> One night later Edwards defended the belt against Chris Hero and it proved to be an absolute war that took the measure of both men. At one point in the bout, Claudio Castagnoli used the distraction provided by Shane Hagadorn & Sara Del Rey to deliver a powerbomb to the champion but it wasn’t enough for Hero to get the victory. When Claudio attempted to interfere once again, Richards took it upon himself to remove Castagnoli from the equation and that distraction almost cost Edwards the belt in the process.
> 
> A battered and bruised Edwards then headed into “Supercard of Honor VI” to once again defend the ROH World Title, this time in a rematch against Roderick Strong, and just like in New York, Edwards defeated Strong to retain the belt. The House of Truth immediately hit the ring to assault the champion which brought out Richards to assist his friend. This help, though appreciated, was met with a level of anger from the champion and following an explanation of what was going through his head; Edwards issued the challenge for Davey to face him for the World Title. If Richards refused, Eddie would quit on the spot. So it was with a handshake and a warning to “be careful what you wish for” that Richards agreed and the match was set!
> 
> ROH officials quickly made it official for “Best in the World 2011”, and now two best friends will battle over the right to truly call themselves the best wrestler in the world. In the three months since Eddie Edwards captured the ROH World Title he has been through war after war, and proven himself a worthy champion. Richards has battled for months to prepare himself for this opportunity, and has gone so far as to say he would never challenge for the belt again if he lost this time. It will indeed be a battle of the best when The American Wolves go to battle with one another!
> 
> World Tag Team Title Four Way Elimination Match
> ROH World Tag Team Champions Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) defend vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) vs. The All Night Express (Rhett Titus & Kenny King) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe
> 
> Ring of Honor prides itself on having the best tag team division in professional wrestling today and right now that roster is headed up by Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin, Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team, since they captured the ROH World Tag Titles in April from The KoW and ended their nearly one year record-setting title reign. Haas & Benjamin successfully defended the belts against The Briscoes at “Supercard of Honor VI”, and are now faced with not only the last two teams they have defeated, but also the fastest rising team in ROH, The All Night Express. Titus & King have exploded in the last few months, since their title bout at “9th Anniversary Show” and in how they have taken the fight to Jay & Mark Briscoe like few others before them. The ANX have truly cemented their position among the elite teams in ROH. Now WGTT will have to survive three other teams in this Elimination Bout if they hope to continue to call themselves champions after Sunday night. Which of these teams will emerge from the dust and earn the moniker of “best tag team in the world”?
> 
> World TV Title Match
> Christopher Daniels with Truth Martini defends vs. El Generico
> 
> El Generico has found his life wrapped up in the machinations of The House of Truth ever since “SoCal Showdown II” when he unsuccessfully challenged Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title. He has faced Strong in rematches, faced Michael Elgin, and has faced Christopher Daniels as well; it is that last name that has drawn The Generic Luchador’s attention most recently. Daniels assaulted Generico with The Book of Truth at “Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter 2” when he officially joined the HoT, but fell in defeat at “ROH Revolution: Canada”. It is that victory that earned Generico this shot at the ROH World TV Title, an opportunity of a lifetime given that Ring of Honor is poised to debut on broadcast TV in the coming months. Can Generico overcome the numbers advantage of the HoT once again? Or will Daniels, the man who has dubbed himself “the only TV star in ROH”, continue to hold the belt he has had for 6 months now?
> 
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Steve Corino with Jimmy Jacobs vs. Michael Elgin with Truth Martini
> 
> The saga of Steve Corino’s recovery has been well documented. He has reached out to everyone on the ROH roster from Grizzly Redwood to Kyle O’Reilly to Colt Cabana & El Generico. These attempts to make amends have not gone well for the “evil addict” as Steve has suffered more defeats than victory, primarily at the hands of Mike Bennett, but Corino himself would say that every day he does not engage in evil behavior is a victory. And now that he has a sponsor at his side in arguably the most evil man in ROH’s history, Jimmy Jacobs, Corino truly believes he has found the support he needs to continue his progress. That progress though has found Steve on the bad side of the HoT on several occasions now, most recently at “SoH VI” when he attempted to assist Colt Cabana as the HoT assaulted him. Cabana left Steve to the wolves while Truth Martini ordered “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin to put an end to Corino. Steve and Jacobs both pleaded with ROH officials to allow Jacobs to stand in Corino’s corner in NYC as both a counterbalance to Truth Martini and as support to Corino. Officials acquiesced, hesitantly, allowing Jacobs to be there for the night with his future ROH involvement hinging on how things go in NYC. Will Jacobs’ presence at ringside prove to be the missing ingredient to Steve getting on a winning track in ROH? And what, if any effect, will Steve’s latest request have on “Supercard of Honor IV”? ROH officials have made their decision on that subject very clear, and hope that Corino & Jacobs follow their decision to the letter.
> 
> Special Challenge Match #2
> “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> It’s been a long time since the ROH faithful have seen Jay Lethal in competition here. Since August of 2006 to be precise and in that time Jay has honed his craft alongside some of the best. Also in that time, Ring of Honor has become an even more competitive environment than when Jay left with a great deal of faces unfamiliar to the former ROH Pure Champion. One of the most talented of those individuals has proven to be “The Prodigy” Mike Bennett. Bennett has been impressive in his ROH tenure thus far, only tasting defeat in singles competition against Christopher Daniels at “Tag Title Classic II”. He won the “Top Prospect Tournament”, dominated Steve Corino for months, and now looks to establish himself as a title contender. Lethal, on the other hand, is looking to impress in his long-awaited return to the place where he cut his teeth, and steal the show in the process. Will Bennett use the former champion as a springboard to his title aspirations? Or will Lethal show that he has the brightest future here in ROH?
> 
> No Holds Barred Street Fight
> Homicide vs. Rhino with The Embassy
> 
> Two losses to The Embassy’s Tommaso Ciampa may prove more than the former ROH World Champion can stand, and Prince Nana’s bodyguard Rhino, a former World champion himself, may face the wrath of “The Notorious 187”. With Princess Mia safe at home, RD Evans away on “business”, and Ciampa engaged in another match, Nana has unleashed the beast on the most uncontrollable individual on the ROH roster. Homicide has blasted the Barrister in the skull with a chair, nearly broke Ernesto Osiris’ neck with a Cop Killah, and now faces a lawsuit from Evans for his actions. But even before this motion was filed in court, The Embassy delivered the guilty verdict and the sentence is to be delivered by Rhino. Will The Embassy’s bodyguard put an end to Homicide, or will the former ROH World Champion eliminate the obstacle Nana has placed in his path?
> 
> Singles Action
> Colt Cabana vs. Tommaso Ciampa with The Embassy
> 
> Colt danced with The Embassy’s Dave Taylor in Atlanta back in April, but for the most part has found his time swallowed up in dealing with The House of Truth. Between assisting his friend El Generico in his dealings with the HoT, and battling Christopher Daniels himself, “Boom Boom” is all too familiar with falling victim to the numbers game. Tommaso Ciampa is also familiar with that game, but in the position of culprit rather than victim. It has served Ciampa well though, as he has never been pinned in ROH competition since Prince Nana brought him into The Embassy. Ciampa is coming off a pair of victories over Homicide and, just as Mike Bennett is doing with Steve Corino, wants to put ‘Cide in his rear view mirror and move onto title opportunities. Cabana, having recently beaten the current ROH World TV Champion Christopher Daniels, could also make a claim at deserving a title opportunity. Which of these two men will come out of NYC having taken a step in the right direction and which will find himself two steps behind?
> 
> Dream Tag Team Match- Dark Match/DVD Exclusive
> GenerationMe (Max & Jeremy Buck) vs. Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly
> ***This match will start at 3:30 PM live for the fans in NYC***
> 
> Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly have battled the best tag teams in the world in their short time here in Ring of Honor. From The Kings of Wrestling and The Briscoes on back-to-back nights to The All Night Express to Haas & Benjamin, Cole & O’Reilly have never shied away from a challenge and have never made excuses for their defeats. But they know they are behind the 8-ball, they know that potential and learning experiences can only get them so far, and that is why in New York City, when they face a team many consider the best NOT signed to an ROH contract, Adam & Kyle know they need to win. As for The Bucks, Max & Jeremy have impressed on a consistent basis whenever they have competed here in Ring of Honor, and although it has been quite some time since the ROH faithful last saw them grace the ring, the brothers have continued to hone their craft around the world. So well this is a homecoming of sorts for GenMe, it is also a high pressure situation for Cole & O’Reilly. Can Adam & Kyle break the losing streak they have suffered over recent months? Or will GenMe’s return to ROH herald another defeat for Adam & Kyle?
> 
> Ring of Honor “Best in the World 2011” comes to you from the Hammerstein Ballroom in New York City on Sunday afternoon, June 26th and will go LIVE on iPPV at 4:00PM with GFL.TV! Tickets for this event will be available at the door, and if you can’t make it there live, be sure to order the iPPV broadcast here: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052! For additional details on this pro wrestling extravaganza, check out the official site here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/bestintheworld/!


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole

*i cant believe how hyped up i am for this ippv....they've done really well with promoting this event and i CANT WAIT!!.....if you havent watched the press conference yet you need to.*


----------



## Spinone

Great build uo e great card.

Hope Davey win and Steen return


----------



## Bubz

The press conference got me even more excited for Davey/Eddie.


----------



## adri17

Is anyone going to NYC to see the event?


----------



## topper1

Anyone else kinda iffy on the card? I personlly liked the line up for SCOH and the last Canada show better then the line up for this.


----------



## DTB1986

adri17 said:


> Is anyone going to NYC to see the event?


I'll be there... first ROH show and i can't wait.


----------



## FITZ

adri17 said:


> Is anyone going to NYC to see the event?


Driving down there tomorrow. Can't wait for the show and I'm so happy that I'll be there to see Cole/O'Reilly against the Young Bucks.


----------



## seabs

*Line up isn't all that, it's kinda weak actually but they've hyped it up enough for it not to matter as much as it should do. Davey/Eddie is the only real selling point. 4 way tag could be great but it's not something I'm excited to see. *


----------



## topper1

Seabs said:


> *Line up isn't all that, it's kinda weak actually but they've hyped it up enough for it not to matter as much as it should do. Davey/Eddie is the only real selling point. 4 way tag could be great but it's not something I'm excited to see. *


Seems we agree.

Think I will order to support ROH but if the camera work isn't better then it was at WM weekend doubt I will order anymore after this. Really piss poor work from the live camera crew last time imo made it hard to enjoy things as much as I should have. The fools even missed the table spot in the Briscoes match on night two :cussin:


----------



## StylinProfilin

I think Eddy, Briscoes, and Daniels walkout with gold.


----------



## Meteora2004

TaylorFitz said:


> Driving down there tomorrow. Can't wait for the show and I'm so happy that I'll be there to see Cole/O'Reilly against the Young Bucks.


I hope Kevin Steen casually sits down next to us in the balcony.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think anyone saw the table spot on Night 2. Nobody in the crowd was near the spot except for maybe a few people on the stage.


----------



## Legend

ROH know how to book so that even matches like Elgin/Corino and Rhino/'Cide - which on their own will not be that good - become must see bouts. Add that to probably the biggest main event title match in iPPV history, and you _instantly_ have a great card.

Match-wise, of course it's not going to be as good as DBD or FB, but in terms of booking and promotion, I don't think there is a single iPPV that can touch this show. People have been moaning all year that 9Ann. and HTCS were just progression, but look where it has got us. 

The booking for ROH right now is absolutely first fucking class. Delirious and Cornette should be proud. 

Btw, to my fellow Englishmen, am I right in thinking that 4pm in New York is 9pm over here?


----------



## Meteora2004

Legend said:


> Btw, to my fellow Englishmen, am I right in thinking that 4pm in New York is 9pm over here?


I'm not an Englishman, but yes it is.

Also, I'm hoping the show is filmed in widescreen, since the press conference was.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah Johnny, it's 9PM. 8:30PM for the pre-show.


----------



## Legend

We don't get the pre-show though


----------



## Emperor DC

Yes we do.

It's on GFL at 8:30PM, including Bucks/Cole & O'Reilly.


----------



## Legend

Eh? I thought the whole point of that match was to sell the DVDs?


----------



## Meteora2004

Uh, I'm pretty sure that free preview is just going to be hype videos and stuff a la WWE's PPV preview shows.

http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/ROH__FREE_LIVE_PREVIEW_of_Best_of_the_World_2011/1108


----------



## topper1

Wow I fail I've been waiting for it to start for like an hour and just learned it isn't till tomorrow.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

topper1 said:


> Wow I fail I've been waiting for it to start for like an hour and just learned it isn't till tomorrow.


Your not the only person that was confused by this. I actually thought they made a mistake on the start time and it was going to be tonight as well. 4:00 isn't a bad time on a sunday for me. If it was today at 4:00 I wouldn't be watching it live.


----------



## LariatSavage

PINFALL Magazine Presents: Ring of Honor Best in the World 2011 Predictions!


----------



## Bubz

Just saw the Briscoes video, only one word sums it up...Awesome! I'm starting to think either Briscoes win the belts or they end up brawling ANX and just destroy each other leaving WGTT and KOW to fight it out.


----------



## adri17

I believe the Briscoes are gonna win the Tag Team belts, and Davey will cheat his way into victory.


----------



## Chismo

HYPED!

Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Bubz

Can't wait for tonight now after watching all the recent videos. ROH has done an amzing job with this shit.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Me said:


> *Why I'm excited about this Sunday's 'Best In The World' iPPV*​Despite being a Ring of Honor fan, of many years standing, and the biggest American Wolves mark in the world, the guarantee of high-quality in-ring action and the promise of a tense showdown, between Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards, aren't what excites me the most, about this show.
> 
> The unique selling point of this particular ROH event, for me, is the Hammerstein Ballroom.
> 
> This 105-year-old former opera house, in the heart of New York City, has become known as one of the most emotive professional wrestling arenas on the planet. It is famed for having staged some of the more poignant moments in the sport's great history, over the years.
> 
> Fans of the late, great ECW promotion, will remember the Hammerstein as the venue that hosted two of the final major shows of that company's lifetime – 'Massacre on 34th Street' and 'Guilty as Charged 2001'.
> 
> Returning to pay-per-view this Sunday will be former ECW star Rhino, who famously captured the ECW World Heavyweight Championship, from The Sandman, in an explosive 60-second match at the aforementioned 'Guilty As Charged' event. Unbeknownst to onlookers at the time, in doing so, Rhino solidified his place in wrestling folklore, as the final ever ECW champion.
> 
> When the WWE took the decision to re-animate the ECW brand in the summer of 2005, it was truly poetic that the Hammerstein was the venue chosen to host the first reunion PPV. On one incredible night in June, the band got back together to put on a showcase of multiple different styles of wrestling, punctuated by NSFW crowd chants and scathing shoot promos from ECW's cult leader Paul Heyman.
> 
> Against all odds, this PPV was an unprecedented critical and financial success. So much so that it spawned an extreme pay-per-view dynasty, along with spin-off ECW merchandise and clothing lines.
> 
> 2006's second 'One Night Stand' PPV, was headlined by an unforgettable encounter between then-WWE Champion John Cena and ECW's favourite son, Rob Van Dam. Van Dam cashed in his Money In The Bank briefcase to great effect, delighting a rabid crowd by shaking off the stigma of being, to quote Joey Styles, “perhaps the greatest wrestler to never hold a World Championship”.
> 
> The incredible atmosphere inside the Hammerstein Ballroom, that night, did much to justify what was to come next. The unthinkable happened, as ECW rose from the dead, to return to weekly television.
> 
> On June 24th 2006, almost five years, to the day, before this weekend's ROH iPPV will take place, a young talent by the name of CM Punk made his ECW brand debut, defeating Stevie Richards, at an ECW Arena house show. Meanwhile a series of vignettes, hyping “a man of great discipline” were setting the scene, on the all-new 'ECW on Sci Fi' program, and Punk had little over a month to wait, until his televised ECW in-ring debut took place.
> 
> Come August 1st 2006, back at the Hammerstein, the future multiple-time WWE World Champion burst onto the scene, by dispatching ECW veteran Justin Credible, via an Anaconda Vice submission. Audible “ROH!” chants resonated around the iconic venue that night, honouring the proud spokesman for the straightedge philosophy, who had first made his name as a legend of the independent wrestling circuit.
> 
> Fast forward to June 26th 2011 and, amidst rumours of CM Punk's WWE tenure coming to an end, Ring of Honor returns to the Hammerstein Ballroom, breaking a long absence and looking to repeat the success of the company's back catalogue of Hammerstein events (which include 'A New Level', 'Death Before Dishonor VI' and 'Final Battle 2008').
> 
> The rich history of this one-of-a-kind venue is unquestionable and any true lover of professional wrestling should be excited by what we are about to witness.
> 
> The magic of the Hammerstein setting has left an indelible mark on the wrestling world and, thanks to Ring of Honor, the tradition of great pro wrestling moments lives on.


Who's with me?


----------



## geraldinhio

Awesome post , got shivers down my back reading it . So hyped to say the least . 

This is easily the most hyped ROH show in my opinion and the most storyline driven show since Final Battle . I'm probably more hyped for tonight than Final Battle tbh , just shows how great a job ROH did in promoting it .


----------



## Wild Pegasus

Honestly never much liked the Hammerstein, but I'm sure it'll make a great atmosphere for this afternoon


----------



## Chismo

Like I said few days ago, the selling point for me is Rhino vs Homicide match. Just imagine that - you have RHINO, against HOMICIDE, in a STREET FIGHT, at the HAMMERSTEIN! In ROH!


----------



## Wild Pegasus

Selling point for me is Wolf vs Wolf. Can't wait for King vs King next month.


----------



## adri17

For me it's the Wolves match and Steen's possible return.


----------



## Wild Pegasus

Yeah, Steen, too.


----------



## Corey

You know, in all this hype involving Eddie/Davey and a possible Steen return, I've completely forgotten Jay Lethal is returning tonight. That's awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

JoeRulz said:


> Like I said few days ago, the selling point for me is Rhino vs Homicide match. Just imagine that - you have RHINO, against HOMICIDE, in a STREET FIGHT, at the HAMMERSTEIN! In ROH!


I must have forgotten all those forgettable matches Homicide has had the last 9 months. Oh wait, I did!


----------



## Proc

Ordered it.


----------



## peety14

almost out the door to go to the event.


----------



## The CRA1GER

I'm so hyped for this event. The most excited I've been in a long time. I was at Wrestlemania this year and wasn't even as close to being excited for that as I am for Best In The World.


----------



## seancarleton77

Let's face it, this show is going to be amazing!


----------



## Bubz

Rhino being in the Hammerstein is gonna be awesome! The match probably won't be up to much though.

I forgot about Lethal aswell, I was never a big fan but it's great seeing him come back to ROH.

The Briscoes actualy got me excited for the tag match. I wasn't a big fan of it at first but it changes things up from just another Briscoes ANX match and another KOW/WGTT.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Locomotive breath on repeat rt now!!

Dn Dn Dn DN DN DN!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

People in the UK are lucky as they'll get this show Prime Time in their area tonight. For people here in the US it's 4pm which isn't that bad either but people on the west coast it's gonna be a very early show.


----------



## KingKicks

Just over 3 hours left now...can't bloody wait.

Firat iPPV that I'll be watching on my TV.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well I should be getting ready to head down there by now. I'm so stoked for this show!


----------



## rodzilla

So this will be the first time I will purchase a ROH PPV. I'm pretty excited about the card. Although I am concerned about the picture quality, how is it?


----------



## will94

ROH continues to press that, despite fan support, Steen is NOT welcome at the Hammerstein. Should be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Proc

rodzilla said:


> So this will be the first time I will purchase a ROH PPV. I'm pretty excited about the card. Although I am concerned about the picture quality, how is it?


I bought all ROH iPPVs but one and the picture quality was always atleast good I'd say.
A bigger problem is their camera work, meaning they sometimes miss spots, but they are getting better at that too.

To make it short: Never regretted buying the iPPVs.

Have fun


----------



## adri17

What are your predictions for the matches tonight?


----------



## Dug2356

My Predictions 

Davey Richards
The All Night Express
Christopher Daniels
Steve Corino
Jay Lethal
Rhino
GenerationMe
Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Wild Pegasus

No way the temp appearance team walks out with the win.


----------



## afkatk

I'm thinking of buying this since I bought The Big Bang which was really good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I've been looking forward to this all weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Dug2356

Just under an Hour now till PreShow


----------



## SHIRLEY

Been up since stupid o'clock this morning, so I'm going to be dying by the time the ME happens. Guzzlin' dat Red Bull thang.



adri17 said:


> What are your predictions for the matches tonight?


Davey
WGTT
Daniels
Elgin
Lethal
Rhino
Non-finish due to Bravado's run-in/TNA being *******
Cabana
Man in full white Mr. Wrestling garb appears on balcony


----------



## Platt

Someone needs to upload the main event asap. I need to see Eddie prove everyone wrong.


----------



## dangreenday

wow there is alot of buzz about this !!!! very exciting


----------



## Louie85TX

Few hrs to go,FINALLY!!


----------



## Emperor DC

ThatWrestlingShow just got me thinking.

There's a vacant spot next to Kelly in the booth ... who fills it?

Cornette, or, maybe, just maybe ... Nigel?

Can you imagine the pop if the event starts with Nigel's music blaring out?

Holy fuck.


----------



## Dug2356

So Prazek is done with ROH now then ?


----------



## TankOfRate

What time does it start in the UK?


----------



## Shock

TankOfRate said:


> What time does it start in the UK?


9PM.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Ordered!!!


----------



## TankOfRate

Shock said:


> 9PM.


Oh cool, thanks.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Pre-show in ten mins btw.

There's also some conference call thing on GFL, that's free. It's Cary, Eddie Edwards, Bobby Cruise and journalist Brady Hicks. Not long enough left to listen to it all now.


----------



## TankOfRate

Can't believe some people are refusing to buy BiTW now because of a Briscoe's homophobic tweet. Goddamn.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

TankOfRate said:


> Can't believe some people are refusing to buy BiTW now because of a Briscoe's homophobic tweet. Goddamn.


They probably wouldn't have ordered anyways.


----------



## jawbreaker

TankOfRate said:


> Can't believe some people are refusing to buy BiTW now because of a Briscoe's homophobic tweet. Goddamn.


I'm still buying the show (can't watch it live though), but good for them. Even if it was just something like calling King and Titus ******* then that's still not okay.


----------



## KingKicks

DeeCee said:


> ThatWrestlingShow just got me thinking.
> 
> There's a vacant spot next to Kelly in the booth ... who fills it?
> 
> Cornette, or, maybe, just maybe ... Nigel?
> 
> Can you imagine the pop if the event starts with Nigel's music blaring out?
> 
> Holy fuck.


I was actually thinking the exact same thing earlier today. Would fucking love to see it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Oh God, Santamaria? Hopefully Nigel lariats his head off.


----------



## black_napalm

wtf, how long has this wrestlingroundtable guy been doing this?


----------



## topper1

jawbreaker said:


> I'm still buying the show (can't watch it live though), but good for them. Even if it was just something like calling King and Titus ******* then that's still not okay.


Its perfectly fine. People need to quit being so sensitive.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

A heel in a film can use slurs left and right to get heat, no reason for a heel in wrestling not to.


----------



## Proc

Watching the preshow at the moment. Gotta say the quality is not very good. Never saw it that bad at an ROH iPPV, hope they will tune the quality up as soon as the PPV starts - well I'm sure they will


Can't wait....


----------



## MovieStarR™

DeeCee said:


> ThatWrestlingShow just got me thinking.
> 
> There's a vacant spot next to Kelly in the booth ... who fills it?
> 
> Cornette, or, maybe, just maybe ... Nigel?
> 
> Can you imagine the pop if the event starts with Nigel's music blaring out?
> 
> Holy fuck.


Holy Fuck is right...


----------



## black_napalm

Proc said:


> Watching the preshow at the moment. Gotta say the quality is not very good. Never saw it that bad at an ROH iPPV, hope they will tune the quality up as soon as the PPV starts - well I'm sure they will
> 
> 
> Can't wait....


true. i remember DBH VIII being much better. right now, the hard cam is a bit out of focus but i think they'll get it together. could also be the lighting which isn't always an easy fix.


----------



## geraldinhio

FML . I don't have a credit card and nobodys around who has one . All I have is a lazer card that Go Fight Live don't accept . Was so hyped for the show then .


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Oh Kevin.


----------



## TheCobra333

What happened to Generation Me vs. Cole and O'Reilly starting at 3:30?


----------



## dukenukem3do

TheCobra333 said:


> What happened to Generation Me vs. Cole and O'Reilly starting at 3:30?


 its only exclusive to the dvd and its a dark match


----------



## black_napalm

i stepped away for a moment...is there a reason why this richards vs edwards recap is playing? nvm, guess they are recapping the whole card now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

geraldinhio said:


> FML . I don't have a credit card and nobodys around who has one . All I have is a lazer card that Go Fight Live don't accept . Was so hyped for the show then .


No Paypal?



TheCobra333 said:


> What happened to Generation Me vs. Cole and O'Reilly starting at 3:30?


I think this pre-show was taped before that match (which is happening as we speak). Hence why there's no-one in the building.


----------



## Emperor DC

Got to love it.

Lethal got the biggest pop thus far, bigger than even Homicide in apparent "ECW" territory.

Makes me remember just how hot Lethal was once upon a time when in Ring of Honor. 

Lethal/Joe. 

The good old days, before TNA destroyed both of them.


----------



## Bubz

That Daniels heel turn was awesome. I have no doubt that Generico/Daniels will be great. I love Daniels new character.


----------



## jawbreaker

topper1 said:


> Its perfectly fine. People need to quit being so sensitive.


Would it have been perfectly fine if he said "Damn theres a lot of ******* out in New York today #WhatTheFuck"?


----------



## will94

I'm stuck at work, but GFL is streaming to the iPhone so I can watch the PPV. Awesome!


----------



## geraldinhio

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> No Paypal?


Takes two to three working days to transfer money and i'v nothing in my paypal . Ah well , i'll go spoiler free and order it tomorrow .


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

will94 said:


> I'm stuck at work, but GFL is streaming to the iPhone so I can watch the PPV. Awesome!


Badass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I want to be RD Evans next Halloween.


----------



## Emperor DC

Oh, there's Dave. ~!


----------



## Bubz

Pretty cool you can watch it on your iphone.

Prazak is back!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

PRAZAK


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

We're not glaadnna take it. No we aint glaadnna take it. We're not glaadnna take it anymore.


----------



## Emperor DC

Got to give it to Kelly, he was treated like a joke back in the day, and even now, but he's still got it as hype goes.


----------



## Lost10

Thank God, Prazak is still with ROH.


----------



## Shock

Anyone gonna be keeping us up-to-date with what's going on in this thread?

I can't order it either


----------



## MajinTrunks

Alright so this will be my first ever time watching a full ROH event live. I've only seen matches up until now. Hope it's good.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah i'm pretty sure most of us will be posting our thoughts etc.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

LOL I thought my prepaid card had 10$ on it, guess not.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Event stream is 3x the quality of the preshow.


----------



## Bubz

Its On!!! Awesome. Hammerstein looks so good!


----------



## Emperor DC

Fuck me, I've got chills. The little engine that could in a historical signifcant arena, in front of thousands of people, along with thousands watching on a small computer screen around the world.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I love listening to Jim Cornette.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Cornette is fucking amazing.


----------



## Proc

classic Cornette promo


----------



## topper1

Ill be skipping the opening contest better things to do with my time then watch a dud match.


----------



## just1988

Damn JC went in hard with that opening bit, really made it feel like a big deal.


----------



## Emperor DC

Another plus;

The feed looks fantastic. Best I've seen.


----------



## Proc

I'm still not perfectly happy with the quality of the stream. It's way better than at the preshow and good enough to be satisfaying, but not as good as I remembered it from their last iPPVs.


----------



## Emperor DC

Cabana.


----------



## geraldinhio

Yes , my sister came over with her credit card . Gonna be an awesome show . I'm even excited for a Cabana match


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gotta twiddle with your contrast/gamma to get the best out of these streams.

Cornette blew my left headphone out. Thanks Jim.


----------



## black_napalm

prazak's mic is finally fixed to withstand his screaming


----------



## Proc

not really what I'd call a great match... hope this was the low point of the show and it's gonna get better now


----------



## just1988

A bit of a messed up ending but a decent little opener, both guys did a good job p until the last 2 seconds.


----------



## geraldinhio

Finish looked really awkward , looked like it hurt Colt . Looked like he kicked out too .


----------



## Emperor DC

Fun opener.

No one better at it than Cabana, either.


----------



## PinkPanther21

C4E5?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Nice Perm, Jay!


----------



## Proc

lol "Fuck TNA" chants


----------



## Proc

"Randy Savage" chants


----------



## musdy

"Thank You Savage" chants!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Somebody threw a Slim Jim :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

Bennett with the Orton beard.

Massive RANDY SAVAGE chants. Someone throws a Slim Jim in with the streamers. History beckons Black Machismo.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Proc said:


> lol "Fuck TNA" chants


Yeah, I think that answers the question of whether or not TNA should have a PPV at Hammerstein.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Now THIS is a solid ROH match!


----------



## Proc

NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, I think that answers the question of whether or not TNA should have a PPV at Hammerstein.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, I think that answers the question of whether or not TNA should have a PPV at Hammerstein.


It's more the fact TNA has been extremely childish as of late in regards to its talent being able to work for ROH, and there's some history there, shall we say.

Then you have the fact that TNA has become extremely unpopular to what you could call "the internet crowd", or whatever, with its recent move away from what made most of those people fans.

Believe it or not, a lot of ROH fans were once TNA fans.


----------



## Emperor DC

Did Brutal Bob just ask Turner; _"What are you, his brother?_!"

:lmao


----------



## Proc

nice superplex looked very well executed


----------



## musdy

Decent match.


----------



## Proc

Lethal's cover looked like attempted penetration to me, but was a very good match nonetheless


----------



## Bubz

Street Fight!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Two decent matches so far.

Street fight time.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Lethal vs Bennett would of been the better opening match, IMO.


----------



## black_napalm

and that's the only way homicide should get on the mic...short and sweet


----------



## SHIRLEY

Not your typical ROH match that. Bennett and Ciampa both upped their games tonight.

New music for Homicide? Might not be leaving after all.

Clash of two former World Champions now. Calling Homicide setting up a chair in the corner and Rhino accidentally Gore-ing it.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Homicide's not much of a flyer, is he? That's as much height off a corner as I'd get - *flop*


----------



## Bubz

GORE!!! Thats all i wanted lol.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Entertaining match - Homicide gets the win, we get to see Rhyno's gore


----------



## black_napalm

decent match, sort of a weak ending for a no holds barred match. sick gore!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And this is how Homicide gets written out of ROH...


----------



## Bubz

Please god let Steen be there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rhino _has_ to stick around, after that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

My connection is not very fast so I'm having a lot of issues with this stream. I guess I'll get it when it is available on demand to watch. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## musdy

STEEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*STEEN!!!*


----------



## Proc

:lmao @ this blond chick with the ECW shirt in the front row screaming "FUCK YOU!" into Cornette's face


----------



## Bubz

Fuck me what a pop!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Crowd is insanely hot for this.


----------



## black_napalm

LOL @ that chick in the ecw shirt screaming 'F UUUU' at cornette. steen!

EDIT: proc beat me to it, cheers


----------



## MajinTrunks

Damn! Surprised to hear the reaction for that guy.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Steen looked like Jesus there.

Liking Corino and Jacobs' colour co-ordinated attire.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Damn Corino got fat.


----------



## black_napalm

corino's dive :lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Elgin is a freakin' beast!

Holy crap.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

That little skip was gold.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YEAH! The LAW gets a shoutout from Kevin Kelly!


----------



## MajinTrunks

Hope Jimmy Jacobs gets to star wrestling again in ROH soon. I never got to see him the first time around, but I've seen a few of his matches on here and I was a fan. Plus the guy stands out, which is something a lot of the guys in ROH at the moment don't do. They need more stand outs.


----------



## black_napalm

impressive win for elgin, moves well for his size and isn't too stiff


----------



## black_napalm

omg what a powerbomb. steen vs elgin? i'm so down


----------



## PinkPanther21

The few seconds of the Steen/House of Truth stuff was better than that whole Corino/Elgin match


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

You sick f**k.


Wow. I didn't expect that.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Steen you fucking bastard.


----------



## musdy

HOLY "FUCK ROH!!" I love Steen.


----------



## Corey

My name is Kevin Steen and... FUCK RING OF HONOR!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks

lol, that was great.


----------



## black_napalm

hahaha carried out giving the double bird. gold


----------



## Proc

that was awesome and very well done


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

God damn, that was awesome.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Did that red shirt say anything on it?


----------



## dukenukem3do

what did I miss


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And that's how you go to an intermission.


----------



## Bubz

That. Was. Awesome!


----------



## MajinTrunks

ppvs have intermission? 0_o


----------



## NexS.E.S

"Fuck Ring of Honor" Awesome :lmao


----------



## Adramelech

I usually don't come into these live discussion threads but that Steen segment was fucking awesome.


----------



## MovieStarR™

MajinTrunks said:


> ppvs have intermission? 0_o


Yeah... they need to get rid of this.

Intermission is a House Show tradition, but this isn't a House Show.


----------



## KingKicks

MajinTrunks said:


> ppvs have intermission? 0_o


ROH's always have, just like their normal shows.

*Some quick notes*

Cabana/Ciampa was pretty meh. ***

Fantastic pop for Lethal. The match with Bennett was decent at best. **1/2*

Homicide/Rhino was pretty enjoyable. Wouldn't mind Rhino staying for a little bit. ****

God the reaction for Steen on the balcony was AMAZING. I actually got chills when the spotlight showed him. Corino/Elgin was actually pretty solid, the more I see Elgin the more I like him. ****

The aftermath was.....fucking badass. I can't wait to see where this angle goes next.


----------



## Shock

I don't have a problem with the intermissions. Gives me a break to do other stuff which is nice.

That Steen swerve was great.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I like the intermissions as well.


----------



## Solid_Rob

Checking in from BITW. How's the bigger area look/sound from the stream? I can tell the crowd noise id being a little spaced out.


----------



## Groovemachine

That Steen stuff was literally incredible. Honestly can't think where theyre going with it, i am hooked.

By the way did anyone see what was on Steen's tshirt? my connection went a bit laggy so i couldnt make it out. Anything of significance?


----------



## Dug2356

i like intermissions on ippvs. on tv would be a problem though.


----------



## black_napalm

steen now trending on twitter. not bad, roh


----------



## SHIRLEY

Intermissions are good. They let the crowd get their breath back and they're an opportunity to sell merch to giddy fans.

I couldn't watch a full ROH show, without a break in the middle, tbh. Too much wrestling.

It's not as though you lose any time either. The shows are always over three hours anyway.

Other companies just put in shit matches or long promos, that do the job of an intermission.


----------



## black_napalm

a choice between an intermission with tons of wrestling back to back or skits/total filler matches that are hit or miss? your call. for roh, i don't mind the intermissions at all. though if this one doesn't end soon, it's less than ideal.

ok good, here we go. i think this el generico match has the potential to really exceed expectations.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

A 15 minute breather is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Bubz

Things are about to pick up.


----------



## Proc

To me everything until now was more or less the preshow and now the event really starts. Gonna be three great matches I hope


----------



## Beatles123

Someone---I NEED a stream! PM Me!!


----------



## adri17

Beatles123 said:


> Someone---I NEED a stream! PM Me!!


Buy the damn PPV and help ROH!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Beatles123 said:


> Someone---I NEED a stream! PM Me!!


It's 15 bucks, dude!


----------



## MovieStarR™

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I couldn't watch a full ROH show, without a break in the middle, tbh. Too much wrestling.


So your not a Wrestling fan...


----------



## Proc

Striker said:


> It's 15 bucks, dude!


Not too many better ways to spend 10 Euros


----------



## PinkPanther21

Generico & Daniels work together well.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Chick in the ECW shirt needs to get got.


----------



## -Mystery-

MovieStarR™;9883005 said:


> So your not a Wrestling fan...


No, he just doesn't give a shit about stupid filler shit WWE and TNA are notorious for doing on their PPVs.


----------



## Shock

-Mystery- said:


> No, he just doesn't give a shit about stupid filler shit WWE and TNA are notorious for doing on their PPVs.


This. I'd rather have an intermission than see a fake Barack Obama skit.


----------



## Proc

again "Fuck TNA" chants... 3rd time if I didn't miss any


----------



## PinkPanther21

Kind of ironic for Christopher Daniels to be seeking Jeff Jarrett's heat, no?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Daniels :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

MovieStarR™ said:


> So your not a Wrestling fan...


No, I just understand how a wrestling show should be structured to prevent overkill. Intermissions are common in most sports and entertainment events. They exist for a reason.


----------



## Beatles123

to all, I buy it if i could! But i dont have my own income and streams are down...i was looking forward to this! =/


----------



## PinkPanther21

Beatles123 said:


> to all, I buy it if i could! But i dont have my own income and streams are down...i was looking forward to this! =/


I doubt that you're going to get much sympathy around here about rip-off streams being down. You don't have your own income? Get some friends to watch it with.


----------



## Proc

the longer this match goes, the better it gets


----------



## Bubz

This is gettin good!


----------



## Proc

:lmao the photographer no-sells


----------



## SHIRLEY

Never seen a heel strapping the belt on before the match ends. Genius.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Someone pm me a stream pleaseeeee I have nothing better to do


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

What a match!!!!!


----------



## Proc

Jesus the crowd was hot for this ending


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

YEAH!!!! 

New TV Champ!


----------



## Bubz

YES!!!! That was fucking brilliant!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Brainbustahhhh!!!

New Champ!!!


----------



## Corey

What a GREAT match.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Good match - Generico was really good tonight!


----------



## Proc

my GFL stream just died.. happened once or twice before hope they fix this fast


----------



## Louie85TX

F*ck,I thought the ppv was starting at 4PM Pacific Time instead of Eastern and I just remembered I got no f'n funds in my credit card!!!Any streams?

Anybody know IF this will end up on Youtube soon?


----------



## Bubz

Seriously great match, what do you expect from Daniels/Generico though?

KINGS REIGN SUPREME!


----------



## musdy

KINGS!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

ANX!


----------



## Corey

I marked out for the Kings flying high five.


----------



## Bubz

Briscoes are fucking awesome!


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## PinkPanther21

bubz123 said:


> Briscoes are fucking awesome!


Yeah, they are! This should be a great match!


----------



## musdy

Shit theme for WGTT.


----------



## Shock

Shirley Crabtree III said:


>


:lmao Gotta love heel Briscoes.



musdy said:


> Shit theme for WGTT.


Any idea what it is?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

This is going to be bad ass.


----------



## Proc

the iPPVs don't have the 3 hour time limit, do they?


----------



## Bubz

No not that I know of.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Little Jimmy chants? :lmao


----------



## Bubz

haha! Little Jimmy!


----------



## musdy

Shock said:


> Any idea what it is?


Too cheap for AC/DC.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

So when did the Briscoes join the Truth Commission?


----------



## musdy

Double vision?? Benjamin vs King.


----------



## Proc

I love it when these live threads go silent, 'cause everybody is amazed by what they are watching


----------



## MovieStarR™

Proc said:


> I love it when these live threads go silent, 'cause everybody is amazed by what they are watching


Well, I guess that's one way of putting it.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Great job, ROH, at showing us all the action in a comprehensible way - TNA could take lessons, since they're unable to make sense of anything involving more than 2 guys in a ring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## dukenukem3do

PinkPanther21 said:


> Great job, ROH, at showing us all the action in a comprehensible way - TNA could take lessons, since they're unable to make sense of anything involving more than 2 guys in a ring.


how


----------



## SHIRLEY

So many little stories in this match.


----------



## topper1

I'm I the only one bored out of there mind so far with this show? hopefully the last match brings it.


----------



## PinkPanther21

topper1 said:


> I'm I the only one bored out of there mind so far with this show? hopefully the last match brings it.


Bored? No, I'm loving it, actually


----------



## Bubz

Shit! That can't be!


----------



## Corey

Wow. SHOCKING elimination.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Ah that sucks :-\


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

The Briscoes are gone!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Was not expecting that.


----------



## black_napalm

not shocking to me really though it sucks because they were really bringing it. ANX time.


----------



## Louie85TX

The Briscoes got eliminated?,WTF!?.....by who??


----------



## dukenukem3do

Louie85TX said:


> The Briscoes got eliminated?,WTF!?.....by who??


anx


----------



## black_napalm

amazing sequence by king there. such an athlete to pull off that chain wrestling. when he doesn't botch, he's impressive


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Ah fuck.


----------



## black_napalm

nooooo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn that Loaded Elbow Pad!


----------



## Bubz

I had a feeling KOW and WGTT would be the last two teams.


----------



## SHIRLEY

This one has gone well over 30mins by my count.


----------



## musdy

That UFO was AWESOME!!!


----------



## black_napalm

UFO sighting!


----------



## geraldinhio

ANX and The Brisoces finishing the match would of been a lot better imo. Awesome match so far though .


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

AWESOME match.


----------



## PinkPanther21

That was truly a great match, for my tastes!


----------



## black_napalm

pretty damn good. think that went around 40 mins. with WGGT retaining, this also makes me feel better about davey richards winning. three title changes would have been crazy. let's go davey!


----------



## musdy

Meh ending.


----------



## Louie85TX

I can't believe I forgot I didn't have enough funds in my credit card,I wanted to see this so f'n much and now I'm pissed&sad!!!


----------



## Corey

Weak finish. Thought the match was pretty slow but not bad by any means.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kenny King with scaffolding?

EDIT: Mike Sydal and Tony Kozina sighting.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah! Briscoes!

Pretty great match, too much action to take in on one viewing though.

Main event time!!! Pumped for this bad boy.


----------



## black_napalm

well, it started off slow but after the first 10 mins, i thought it kept up a pretty torrid pace. easily the best match of the night anyway.


----------



## Proc

Nearly 1 am where I'm living so I'm gonna go to bed and watch the main event tomorrow. Have fun everybody!


----------



## Bubz

First half was enjoyable but nothing great, second half has been awesome so far, MOTN so far is definitely Daniels/Generico.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I think WGTT need to come up with a definitive Tag Team Finisher. They never really had one in the WWE.

The way that matches finished was kinda anticlimatic. Still a great match with an even better angle immediately afterward.


----------



## SHIRLEY

New gear for Davey. Must be the new champ.

(I said that at FB too though)


----------



## KingKicks

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> New gear for Davey. Must be the new champ.
> 
> (I said that at FB too though)


:lmao when I saw Davey, that was the first thing I thought as well (including the FB part).

Davey looking like his old self.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Hope Davey wins. I'm just have a hard time buying Eddie Edwards as champ. I don't no what.. but there's SOMETHING more believable about Davey Richards.


----------



## Bubz

Shit ton of streamers for both guys. Awesome!


----------



## Platt

Davey is losing and turning heel.


----------



## black_napalm

meh, could have done without the handshake. this should have a bit more animosity to it especially after eddie bringing up davey's grandfather. this should be a 'i'm done with you match'.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

MajinTrunks said:


> Hope Davey wins. I'm just have a hard time buying Eddie Edwards as champ. I don't no what.. but there's SOMETHING more believable about Davey Richards.


Maybe because he's been chasing the belt for 2 years.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Fuck, what a kick.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Vicious kick to Eddie's bad shoulder.



Platt said:


> Davey is losing and turning heel.


What good is a heel that isn't allowed to challenge for the title again? What's he gonna do? Join The Embassy?


----------



## MovieStarR™

black_napalm said:


> meh, could have done without the handshake. this should have a bit more animosity to it especially after eddie bringing up davey's grandfather. this should be a 'i'm done with you match'.


This.


----------



## Platt

Well wouldn't the fact he was a heel mean he could go back on his word and challenge for it.


----------



## musdy

Cary looks high.


----------



## MajinTrunks

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Maybe because he's been chasing the belt for 2 years.



Nope. I haven't been watching for two years. So that couldn't be what I find more believable about him.


----------



## black_napalm

if davey loses, i think he's gone. there were rumors last year that he wanted to work on some other things and didn't view himself as a long-term wrestler. i'm not privy to anything super recent though or any contracts.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Richards is more believable to me because he's a great emotional performer - it's not just moves in a ring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

black_napalm said:


> if davey loses, i think he's gone. there were rumors last year that he wanted to work on some other things and didn't view himself as a long-term wrestler.


Davey's been teasing his departure for a year. At Final Battle he said he was saying. So, I'll believe he's gone when I see it.


----------



## black_napalm

god i love davey's sub attempts


----------



## ddog121

Davey's counters in this match have been amazing


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> Well wouldn't the fact he was a heel mean he could go back on his word and challenge for it.


ROH management would be going against ROH management's word.



black_napalm said:


> meh, could have done without the handshake. this should have a bit more animosity to it especially after eddie bringing up davey's grandfather. this should be a 'i'm done with you match'.


One step at a time.


----------



## Platt

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> ROH management would be going against ROH management's word.


Well it's not hard to book really you have three obvious options you either have Davey beat the shit out of the undercard show after show till they give him the shot, have him beat the shit out of Eddie after the match so Eddie demands ROH let Davey have a rematch so he can get revenge or have Davey win SOTF giving him a guaranteed title shot.


----------



## Bubz

This is fucking awesome!


----------



## Platt

I just see no point whatsoever in giving Eddie the title if he loses it to Davey in the first match, they might as well of just gone straight from Roddy.


----------



## PinkPanther21

So many sick moves in this match!


----------



## black_napalm

this is turning from good to great


----------



## SHIRLEY

Platt said:


> I just see no point whatsoever in giving Eddie the title if he loses it to Davey in the first match, they might as well of just gone straight from Roddy.


Roddy's run had no steam and it would have been hard to carry a Roddy vs. Davey feud all the way to this event.

Putting the belt on Eddie changed the direction of Davey's character and breathed new life into the whole thing. If Davey doesn't win and, at the very least, _start_ a heel turn then it's bad booking imo.

There's no money in a face champion, that's going to have the crowd gradually turning on him, and a heel challenger that has no right to challenge.


----------



## Spliff Huxtable

Incredible match so far.


----------



## Platt

They could of easily had Davey challenge when Eddie did they didn't need to save his win (should it happen) for this event.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

If this is a 60 min time limit...

This might be a draw...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

What an awesome exchange.


----------



## black_napalm

wooo, what a match..definitely deserves another viewing this week


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*NEW CHAMP!!!*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YES!!!!


----------



## dukenukem3do

Fantastic Match


----------



## MajinTrunks

Hell yeah! THAT was an awesome match! I'm fucking exhausted watching it though lol.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Great match - I thought the ending was a let-down, though - definitely wasn't the high point in the match.


----------



## Corey

That was fucking incredible, guys.


----------



## musdy

OMG NEW CHAMP!!!!!!! END OF EDDIES REIGN!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S

Great match.


----------



## topper1

Pretty awesome match although it slowed down once Davey kicked the ring post.


----------



## Platt

Horrible horrible booking and thats from a huge Davey mark. Eddie's reign was completely pointless. they could of got a whole year out of the American Wolves breakup story.


----------



## ddog121

unbelievable match. Davey's the right choice to be champ heading into TV.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I don't even have the DVD when Eddie won the title from Roderick, yet.


----------



## KingKicks

Tremendous match. Didn't want to see Eddie's reign end so soon but at the same time they needed to have Davey finally win the title really.

and I'm already confident that Steen will be the next person to hold the title.


----------



## peep4life

Hopefully davey's reign can be of some significance cause Eddie and Roddy's were kinda pointless


----------



## Nervosa

I think it's a great booking decision. Here's my reasoning Platt: There is money in an Eddie title win...there is NOT money in an Eddie title REIGN.

The win was awesome because it was surprising, but Eddie is SO freaking limited in singles matches. His storytelling ability is very limited. Davey's is not. They could STILL do the Wolves breakup feud if they wanted to (personally I hope they don't) with Eddie blaming Davey for knocking him off the mountain.


----------



## ddog121

this is a pretty great moment.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

What a moment.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Scratch everything...that's the most emotional thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Platt

I just don't like anything they've done with it, even the setup was terrible Eddie practically begging Davey to have the match so that he can prove himself even though Eddie won their only singles match and won a title in the process. Honestly seems to me that they've thrown all the long term stuff they could of done out the window so they can have Davey as the champ for the first tapings.


----------



## LariatSavage

Holy great night of wrestling Batman!

PINFALL Magazine Review: Ring of Honor - Best in the World 2011


----------



## Bubz

Amazing match and an amazing moment right there.

Finally Davey is champ, the right decision heading in to TV IMO.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hopefully Davey's able to job in other indies (PWG).


----------



## KingKicks

Fucking hell. That was emotional.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Great match, really emotional. I was waiting for the Kevin Steen "I hate your fucking guts" moment. I guess it'll come later.

Great event. The Last 2 matches were awesome!


----------



## StylinProfilin

Main Event- MOTY

I been watching wrestling 20 years and I have never felt that before. Unbelieveable.

Main Event alone, made it more than worth it. 

Nothing on Wrestlemania 27 or TNA this year has even come close to this main event.


----------



## Adramelech

I feel exhausted after that main event.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Adramelech said:


> I feel exhausted.


How do you think Davey and Eddie feel???


----------



## MajinTrunks

So this month I bought TNA Slammiversary IX, WWE Captial Punishment and ROH Best in the World (which is also the first ever ROH event I've ordered.) 

I paid the least ($15.00) to get the most (4 hours vs 3 hours) and wow was it worth so much more then TNA and WWE. (And I'm a WWE fan.) 

While the undercard was completely forgettable IMO... the Kevin Steen bit going into intermission (though, I still find intermission on a PPV weird) as well as all 3 title matches maid this show amazing... and WOW.. what a fucking main event! Best in the World was an understatement.


----------



## Beatles123

MajinTrunks said:


> So this month I bought TNA Slammiversary IX, WWE Captial Punishment and ROH Best in the World (which is also the first ever ROH event I've ordered.)
> 
> I paid the least ($15.00) to get the most (4 hours vs 3 hours) and wow was it worth so much more then TNA and WWE. (And I'm a WWE fan.)
> 
> While the undercard was completely forgettable IMO... the Kevin Steen bit going into intermission (though, I still find intermission on a PPV weird) as well as all 3 title matches maid this show amazing... and WOW.. what a fucking main event! Best in the World was an understatement.


Welcome to Ring of Honor...where YOU as a fan MATTER...the best wrestling organization in the world man...Welcome, welcome, welcome....

Sorry guys...I'm a bit choked up...

I loved the Main event

I loved the Pay-per-view

I love the wrestlers

I love the booking

I love the bookers

I love the Owners

I love this COMPANY...

AND I LOVE THIS GREAT SPORT!

*applauds ROH*

Well done, everyone...that was a Tour De' Force!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S

Ring of Honor found a new fan out of me. I hadn't really looked into it that often, even being from Philadelphia, but decided to give Best in the World a try to see what all the hype was. Needless to say, I wasn't dissapointed. From Steen going "Fuck Ring of Honor" to the two great matches involving the TV and the Tag Team belts to the MOTY so far, Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards. What an emotional match. Wow. Can't wait until the new TV series.


----------



## rodzilla

Wow, what a great PPV. This is the first time I watched a ROH PPV and I loved it. I heard so much hype about it, and decided $15 isn't too much of a gamble. Wish they showed episodes here in Houston. Edwards/Richards was the best match I have seen all year. Still love WWE but am now a fan of ROH and will be keeping up with the company for now on. Hopefully I can catch some episodes on the net somewhere.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Matches like that make me wonder why there are even Davey haters. That was fucking nuts.


----------



## The CRA1GER

rodzilla said:


> Wow, what a great PPV. This is the first time I watched a ROH PPV and I loved it. I heard so much hype about it, and decided $15 isn't too much of a gamble. Wish they showed episodes here in Houston. Edwards/Richards was the best match I have seen all year. Still love WWE but am now a fan of ROH and will be keeping up with the company for now on. Hopefully I can catch some episodes on the net somewhere.


Don't worry they will be available on the ROH website.


----------



## Bubz

Davey was great in that match and I don't think anyone can deny that.


----------



## antoniomare007

fuck now I have stupid high expectations for Davey vs Eddie. I hate when that happens


----------



## Bubz

antoniomare007 said:


> fuck now I have stupid high expectations for Davey vs Eddie. I hate when that happens


Lol, the match is rubbish!


----------



## StylinProfilin

Wow... still in awe of the main event. 

Hopefully this inspires other companies and wrestlers to put on matches like that.


----------



## Solid_Rob

Today was amazing day for me. I high-fived Cary Silkin, got a picture with Kenny King, and patted Davey on the back after his win. Best graduation gift ever.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That main event is everything that pro wrestling is suppose to be about. Take notes idiots at WWE and TNA trying to control and punish the guys who are actually good workers and wanna push the boundaries of wrestling style and give us something we've never seen before.


----------



## black_napalm

good to see a lot of new fans here...more than i can remember for any other recent ROH PPV. while i do think some overrate ROH, it's a fine product and some of the best wrestling out there. more often than not, their PPVs deliver as well. welcome and enjoy.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

NexS.E.S said:


> Ring of Honor found a new fan out of me. I hadn't really looked into it that often, even being from Philadelphia, but decided to give Best in the World a try to see what all the hype was. Needless to say, I wasn't dissapointed. From Steen going "Fuck Ring of Honor" to the two great matches involving the TV and the Tag Team belts to the MOTY so far, Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards. What an emotional match. Wow. Can't wait until the new TV series.


Seeing that you got Punk as your avatar, check my ROH good shit archive.


----------



## Corey

Anyone wondering on match times:

Daniels/Generico - 19:26
Tag Title Match - 40:08
Davey/Eddie - 36:00


----------



## Ham and Egger

Just got home from the show. It was an amazing event. I finally got to see Generico hit the BRAINBUSTAHH! which was fucking awesome. The tag match was really good but I was really pulling for the All Night Express though, great match from all 8 men. The main event was amazing, these guys really brought their A-game although I thought they excessively used kicks to head way too much which made the match seem unrealistic. The under card was great too, good to see Lethal there and seeing Steen beat the shit out of Corino and Jacobs was a swerve I did not see coming. Overall it was a fantastic show and it was the best 10 bucks I've ever spent on a wrestling event.


----------



## topper1

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Davey/Eddie - 36:00


Wow I think I might have to bump my rating up from **** 1/2 to ****3/4 after seeing the match time. I've watched 20 min matches that felt much longer.


----------



## Firebrand45

Watching Davey Richards weep after winning really made me realize how ROH has made their title so important. 

First, there was only one champ who held it twice since the company started. That alone is pretty awesome. Then, I remember watching Slammiversary when Anderson won and there was nothing even close to the emotional spectrum that Richards showed today. Don't even mention WWE because when Cena or Orton won their titles again, it was as if they just won a really tough match.

Very great show, and I need to get some friends to watch it to get hooked. This is definitely the show to do it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I didn't stick around to see Davey celebrate his title win, I kinda regret know seeing how you guys are saying it was a really emotional moment.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Firebrand45 said:


> Watching Davey Richards weep after winning really made me realize how ROH has made their title so important.
> 
> First, there was only one champ who held it twice since the company started. That alone is pretty awesome. Then, I remember watching Slammiversary when Anderson won and there was nothing even close to the emotional spectrum that Richards showed today. Don't even mention WWE because when Cena or Orton won their titles again, it was as if they just won a really tough match.
> 
> Very great show, and I need to get some friends to watch it to get hooked. This is definitely the show to do it.


It wasn't Anderson's first Title win...

Just saying.

Can't wait to check out this show though.


----------



## heyman deciple

Made the trip from Boston to NYC for this show.

Which is quite the effort from me because I don't go to TD Garden when WWE comes to town.

But this show, this show was awesome. For me easily the best PPV I've seen this year.

I marked so hard for Steen's heel turn, Davey-Edwards was awesome, I cheered like a little bitch for El Generico's title win, Homicide-Rhino was better than even I expected and again I marked out for the gore, I personally really enjoyed the 4 way tag followed by the Briscoes coming back out, I even liked the opener.

This was such a fun show, well worth the trip.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Eddie Edwards lost.


----------



## Meteora2004

I need to rewatch this show. The section I was sitting in was fucking horrible and ruined A LOT of the show for me. Just everything bad ever said about NYC crowds rolled into one.

One thing they couldn't ruin was my desire for Kevin Steen to have my children. I love that sick bastard.


----------



## DTB1986

First ROH show, the main event was unreal! Might be biased because i was there but that is ***** imo. I'm still trying to recover from how awesome it was. Generico's match was good and seeing the brainbustahhhhhhh was awesome. 

Gen me's match was really good and a cool way to get everyone pumped for the show.

Colt cabana's match, and Jay lethal's match were forgettable. Corino's match was better than expected and Steen was awesome(ran right by me almost knocked me over) best crowd comment of the night... paraphrasing, 

Steen: "Thank you for letting me talk and i'm going to be quick" 
fan: "hurry up!" :lmao

The tag match was good and Rhyno/Homicide was awesome. Just a great experience. 

My second favorite fan moment, 
Guy next to me: "who is that, why is he getting thrown out", 
me: "thats kevin steen blah blah blah", 
Guy next to me: "oh, i can't believe he's getting thrown out, do you think thats just part of the show". :lmao

Everyone needs to watch Richards/Edwards, unbelievable.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

Where can i watch this online for free? or download?


----------



## KingCrash

Replay's up already on GFL, can't wait to watch it once I'm not dead tired. Looks like the Steen return and the title matches more then delivered, though I'm still not sure about them taking to title off Eddie. It was past time for Davey to win it, but they got people interested in Eddie Edwards as champ and there was still things you could do with him.


----------



## Beatles123

WMR-sports.net has it up on demand, CD.


----------



## sXsCanadianFansXs

Canadian Destroyer said:


> Where can i watch this online for free? or download?


Unless you're financially unable to buy the show, you're a dipshit.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

sXsCanadianFansXs said:


> Unless you're financially unable to buy the show, you're a dipshit.


I have never watched ROH before and I want to give it a shot so before I pay for a product that I know nothing about I'd like to test it out and see if its worth my hard earned money next time. So if anyones a dipshit, its you.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Canadian Destroyer said:


> I have never watched ROH before and I want to give it a shot so before I pay for a product that I know nothing about I'd like to test it out and see if its worth my hard earned money next time. So if anyones a dipshit, its you.


It's just $15. Even if you think the product is complete and utter crap, it's just $15. I'm sure you've spent $15 on much worse.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's just $15. Even if you think the product is complete and utter crap, it's just $15. I'm sure you've spent $15 on much worse.


I would pay 15 bucks if I got to watch it live but I was busy earlier in the day so I couldn't.


----------



## FITZ

I thought the tag title match was one of the worst matches I've ever seen live. When it was over I just wanted to go home and go to sleep. It took me a while to get into the main event after that. 

I honestly didn't think the show was that good. Davey/Edwards and Generico/Daniels were great and the dark match was good but everything else was average or worse. 

Better than the show I saw in New Jersey but one of the weakest ROH shows I've been to in New York.


----------



## black_napalm

TaylorFitz said:


> I thought the tag title match was one of the worst matches I've ever seen live. When it was over I just wanted to go home and go to sleep. It took me a while to get into the main event after that.
> 
> I honestly didn't think the show was that good. Davey/Edwards and Generico/Daniels were great and the dark match was good but everything else was average or worse.
> 
> Better than the show I saw in New Jersey but one of the weakest ROH shows I've been to in New York.


strange. i thought the first 10 minutes of the tag was slow but then it picked up. 2nd fav match of the night for me. maybe it came off better on the stream.


----------



## FITZ

The only part I liked about the match was the "This is racist" chant when Kenny King and Shelton Benjamin were in the ring together.


----------



## topper1

TaylorFitz said:


> I thought the tag title match was one of the worst matches I've ever seen live. When it was over I just wanted to go home and go to sleep. It took me a while to get into the main event after that.
> 
> I honestly didn't think the show was that good. Davey/Edwards and Generico/Daniels were great and the dark match was good but everything else was average or worse.
> 
> Better than the show I saw in New Jersey but one of the weakest ROH shows I've been to in New York.


I kinda agree to be honest I didn't care for anything other then the main event. To be fair I wasn't interested in anything besides the main before the show even started awful line up on paper imo and a waste of great talent like Hero and CC.


----------



## musdy

Yeah that awful finish didn't help that tag match. I hate WGTT.


----------



## natey2k4

QUESTION:

If I buy this for $15 to watch it, can I burn it to DVD? Probably not, eh?

I know I have access to it forever, but I hate online copies. I prefer hard copies - hence my 2,500+ DVD collection.


----------



## TripleG

I totally forgot the PPV was on tonight. Silly me. 

Oh well. I can always catch the replay.


----------



## Wild Pegasus

OH MAN, that was so cool! 

Long live the reign of the alpha wolf! Long live Richards! 

AWOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Chismo

Thoughts...

*Colt Cabana vs. Tomasso Ciampa (w/ The Embassy)*

This was solid, but barely, and I mean barely! Ciampa is getting better, but Cabana should GTFO of singles competition. Please Colt, stay in tag teams forever! Please! And some guys want him to become a new TV champ in September, roflmao... Btw, Ciampa is future. Push this guy! ****

*Mike Bennett (w/Brutal Bob) vs. Jay Lethal*

Awesome performance by Lethal and great comeback. The crowd loved him. He could be huge in ROH if he stays. Bennett was pretty good too, I like his old school style of wrestling. ****1/4*
*
Rhino (w/The Embassy) vs. Homicide*

Very good brawl, I liked it. Homicide is getting better, it's clearly and I was surprised that Homicide won. Nice stuff here, this PPV needed it. ****1/4*

*Steve Corino (w/Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Michael Elgin (w/Truth Martini)*

The match was solid, nothing spectacular. But I rate more than just in-ring action, and this whole angle was just awesome. Steen is back, hell yeah! ****1/4*

*Christopher Daniel vs. El Generico*

Awesome. Brilliant. Unbelievable. Heel Daniels was perfect here, Generico was Generico, and there you have it - MOTYC. I wanted to see Daniels retaining, but Generico is as just as great. *****3/4*
*
WGTT vs KoW vs ANX vs Briscoes*

I love tag team wrestling, and I loved this. Boy, this was 40+ minutes and it was superb. ROH clearly wanted to show to the world what the real, old school, tag team wrestling is. Thank you, Cornette and Delirious! So many little stories in the match, another MOTYC. ******

*Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards*

This was a very good match. Nothing else. Weak story telling really hurt it. What was the point of all that great technical grappling when the story telling was weak? It felt like going through the motions for me. It felt like two baby face athletes just going for it. The finishing sequence was lame, and I mean really lame. Oh yeah, the story telling... Playing up the friendship history? Forget about it. Drama? What is that, lol? Davey's final chance? Forget about it too. Davey's post-match crybaby emotions were cringe worthy, but okay, I can live with that. It's Davey, after all. I'm not sure I can accept Davey as a new champ, Eddie was much better choice. ****3/4*


Overall, awesome PPV, I enjoyed the hell out of it. The main event left a lot to be desired, but everything else was pretty good. Yes, the opener was barely solid, but I didn't expect too much from Cabana anyway.


----------



## SHIRLEY

JoeRulz said:


> Playing up the friendship history?


A million reversals, Davey saying "You'll always be my brother" before the finish and then a long-post match segment?


----------



## Chismo

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> A million reversals, Davey saying "You'll always be my brother" before the finish and then a long-post match segment?


Reversals are old cliche when you have tag team partners facing each other. Not saying it's bad though... I'll give you Davey's screams and stuff like that, but I guess that's not good enough for me. I needed more.


----------



## The Streak

My first ROH PPV I watched live, thought it was unbelievable. 

Colt v Ciampa - ***
Lethal v Bennett - ***
Homicide v Rhino - ***1/4
Corino v Elgin - **1/2 (Steen ****)
Daniels v El Gen - ****
Tag Match - ***3/4
Davey v Edwards - *****

The main event was literally the best match I've ever seen.
I was on the edge of my seat and was marking out like a fucker when Davey won (-***** for the speech though...)


----------



## Emperor DC

That Steen/Jacobs/Corino interaction, before and after, was one of the greatest/spine chilling things I have seen in Ring of Honor.

You very rarely get things that come off like that, but it was that sort of a moment.

Incredible and did not see that paticular scenerio unfolding, at least not yet.

_"My name is Kevin Steen and ... FUCK RING OF HONOR!"_

Fuck me. It was awesome.

Not a bad show too. Lowest match is the opener and Corino/Elgin at around 2 1/2 stars on one watch.

Not bad.


----------



## KingKicks

musdy said:


> Yeah that awful finish didn't help that tag match. I hate WGTT.


One thing I seriously dislike about WGTT is that they don't have a proper double team move to finish a match off, and as a result of that quite a few of their matches have had underwhelming finishes.


----------



## Emperor DC

btw, thought the crowd was quite good.

The audio seemed choppy at times, but I wore microphones and it was a lot better and a lot clearer than it seemed without. Don't think the crowd was miced up well, because without headphones, it seemed quiet-ish when the Steen stuff was going down, yet everyone was on thier feet and going bananas.


----------



## Recall

I thought the crowd were very silent and lacking for the main event. Didn't think much of the main event either though, it seriously lacked the polish and flow I was expecting. *shrug*

Kudos to Davey.


----------



## Cleavage

i am gay for Steen


----------



## tronz

Best in the World was incredible. Although DVD/VOD isn't quite the same as seeing it live, the show is good enough that it'll still be an incredible experience. If you haven't seen it yet definitely check it out.


----------



## seancarleton77

So I'm the only one who thought Corino vs. Elgin was awesome then?

By the way fuck Davey's Ex. Mine tore my heart out and callously stomped on it too. That's tough to come back from. Congratulations to Davey Richards!


----------



## Shock

Watching the Lethal/Bennett match at the moment, :lmao at the "You still got it" chant at Lethal. The guy's 26!


----------



## KingCrash

Saw the show, Davey/Eddie & Generico/Daniels were great and Steen somehow had the best heel turn in 2011 while still being a heel. The first half was nothing besides Steen though and that tag title match killed me and really didn't need to go 40 min. just to do it. Still think Eddie Edwards looks weak just holding the title for 3 months and having Davey being right all along, plus really what's left for him now?



> i am gay for Steen


X2


----------



## Granatapersempre

Thank You ROH!


----------



## FITZ

Recall said:


> I thought the crowd were very silent and lacking for the main event. Didn't think much of the main event either though, it seriously lacked the polish and flow I was expecting. *shrug*
> 
> Kudos to Davey.


I really think that tag match killed the crowd.


----------



## geraldinhio

TaylorFitz said:


> I really think that tag match killed the crowd.


This . It was a great tag but if they trimmed five or ten minutes off it would of been a lot better and probably MOTN .

Am I on my own when I say Generico and Daniels was my favourite match of the night ? It was awesome . This was the best I'v seen Daniels play a hell , well probably ever . Did anyone else hear the reports that Daniels is returning to TNA ? Such a shame , I knew it had to come at some time soon though .


----------



## Cleavage

Daniels is the most underrated wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## Sean_Morel

Sorry if thhis has already been posted but I think it's pretty relevant and I've searched everywhere on this site but can't find it.










"I am not watching the show, but according to the reliable people of CZWFans.com, the show went on the air five minutes too soon and as a result the wrestlers were shown working out and practising spots. And apparently Delirious was seen unmasked, which saddens me. Still, couldn’t happen to a nicer company"


----------



## smitlick

picture doesn't work


----------



## KingCrash

This is the pic, though it wasn't just five min. before the ippv. BTW, who won between Bucks/Cole & O'Reilly?



> Am I on my own when I say Generico and Daniels was my favourite match of the night ? It was awesome . This was the best I'v seen Daniels play a hell , well probably ever . Did anyone else hear the reports that Daniels is returning to TNA ? Such a shame , I knew it had to come at some time soon though .


I have it pretty close to Davey/Richards with Daniels getting the crowd to hate him (and starting his own "You Still Got It" chant which was great) and it kind of does suck that Daniels will be back in TNA doing nothing in a couple of months. Really liked Generico's surprise win though and if there is a guy that should hold the tv title it's probably the most consistent face they have on the roster.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Got the ippv sunday, it was a great show! Completely worth the 15 bucks. Can't wait for the TV show and the next ippv. Just with I could record the stream I paid for.


----------



## smitlick

Am i the only one who doesn't see Delirious?

Also Gen Me won via DQ when the Bravados interfered


----------



## Sean_Morel

smitlick said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't see Delirious?


I don't think he's on that picture and I'm not sure if any others were print screened and saved so I think this mighht be the only evidence of this ever happening. However, there are picturres of delirious unmasked on the net and the same goes for Generico unfortunately


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Great show, but I'm not feeling the tag and Generico/Daniels as much as the rest. 

Generico vs. Daniels - ***1/2
Elimination Tag - ***
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards - ****1/2 Great. Still have Taker/Triple H as MOTY but this is an extremely close second.


----------



## smitlick

Well Delirious is here anyway
http://www.pwpix.net/images/specials/delirious-unmasked/gallery1/delirious-unmasked.jpg


----------



## Sean_Morel

smitlick said:


> Well Delirious is here anyway
> http://www.pwpix.net/images/specials/delirious-unmasked/gallery1/delirious-unmasked.jpg


In fact, that's Hallowicked on the far left 

Just downloading ROH Best in the World now so I'm looking forward to watching it after hearing such great things!


----------



## jawbreaker

Got home last night around 12:30, went straight to bed. Woke up at 5 this morning to drive my mom to the train station, got home, and tried to plow through the entire show. That was probably a bad decision, because I fell asleep after the tag title match and just got done watching the ME.

*Cabana vs. Ciampa: ***1/4*
This was about as good as undercard singles matches get. I had no expectations for this so it was great to see a fun, smooth, well-paced contest with an excellent finish rather than what Cabana has done recently.

*Lethal vs. Bennett: **1/2*
Lethal looked good I guess. This match didn't really grab me at all.

*Homicide vs. Rhino: ****
Probably the second-best Homicide match since his return which is pretty sad. Fun though and the gore spot was good.

*Elgin vs. Corino: **3/4*
This was never about the actual match. Like KingCrash said, Steen somehow managed to have the best heel turn of the year without ever turning face. Jacobs was great in his role, and the HOT were fine in theirs I guess. And Kevin Steen is the best wrestler in the world.

*Generico vs. Daniels: ***3/4*
I am so sick of Generico in singles matches and Daniels has never really done much for me. This was still a pretty damn good match if rather formulaic and predictable.

*KOW vs. ANX vs. Briscoes vs. WGTT: ***
Fuck Haas and Benjamin. Everything they do feels like going through the motions and they can't finish a damn match. The heel Briscoes are great, but 40 minutes of WGTT boring the shit out of me ruined this match.

*Richards vs. Edwards: ***1/2*
What the hell are people talking about with ***** ratings here? Maybe I need to rewatch it, because if people are seriously calling a match with no flow or build perfect then I wonder whether I watched the same thing. There were some really nice spots, even nice sequences of spots, and the character work was good, but this was absolutely abysmally paced and timed and as a result there was no real drama to speak of and the finish was weak. Maybe this is a bit harsh, but it was like the wrestling equivalent of And Then John Was A Zombie.


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> Steen somehow had the best heel turn in 2011 while still being a heel.


*Awesome line and it's so true.

Personally I thought the show was pretty average bar the Steen segment and the main event but they were both so awesome that they made up for the rest of the show being mostly poor.

Cabana/Ciampa wasn't bad but it wasn't very good either. Finish looked awful. Mystified as to what people see in Ciampa. Embassy without Mia Yim or Evans is useless.

Lethal/Bennett was better than I expected it to be. Best Bennett match to date but he still didn't look good or anything like that. Bob's side slam on the apron was amazing. "You still got it" chant was amusing.

Cide/Rhino was fun but kinda underwhelming. Rhino looked great but I'm a little mark for him. GORE was awesome. Finish kinda sucked though with a roll up win but Cide didn't need a win and Rhino didn't need to lose.

Corino/Jacobs/Steen angle was glorious. Was really sceptical about how they would use Steen but it totally worked. Sucked they didn't mic the crowds well enough though because you could tell the pop was bigger than how it came over. Match was good but nothing memorable as has mostly been the case with Corino's matches this year but the non wrestling stuff has been the fucking greatest so it's no biggy. Post match stuff was glorious and Steen turning on Corino was awesome and exactly how a swerve should be done. Kinda in my two minds about it though. On one hand it was a fucking awesome moment but on the other it makes it harder to bring Steen back now and Steen was so insanely over it's almost a shame not to keep him babyface. Figured they were leading to Jacobs turning on Steen and thus Corino and I thought for sure that Jacobs was gonna jump Steen. So many roads to go down with this Corino angle though. Be interesting to see how close they keep him with HOT angle and if Steen ends up joining them or not.

Daniels/Generico match was good. Boring in parts but the last few minutes were really good. Suprised at how high the praise has been for it though. Daniels' heel shtick was good but it hurt the quality of the match too much at times. Generico being sad that a fan was booing him was awesome. Really didn't expect Generico to win but I'm glad they give him a singles belt all the same.

4 way was so difficult to sit through. It was ok wrestling stretched out over 40 minutes with nothing creative done at all. Falls were lazily booked and benefited nobody. Nobody stood out as being amazing bar Hero and Claudio but they usually do. Didn't get ANX over much. Finish was poor too. Only fresh match up between these 4 is KOW vs ANX. Briscoes/KOW and KOW/WGTT has been done to death now and Briscoes have already had 2 matches with WGTT and 4 matches with ANX this year so they aint fresh. 

Main event was awesome. Submission stuff was crisp and looked great. The stuff around Eddie's leg was good and Eddie sold it nicely. Davey didn't annoy the shit out of me in this one and he just kept to wrestling a great match which was a major bonus. They had the big spots in there too to make the match feel important. Really enjoyed how stiff they were with each other and it made sense as they were just going all guns out to see who was the better wrestler. The down time where they were selling the exhaustion was fine but then they did the finish too soon after that segment. It should have been a prelude to the final 5 minutes where they get a last breath and go all out for 5 minutes going back and forth but instead they missed the chance of doing some great near falls. Eddie losing the belt sucked as he didn't get much of a reign and Edwards main event matches were really fresh and exciting but Davey beating Eddie for the belt 100% worked in context and it was refreshing to see they didn't feel the need to do a turn although it did make the post match stuff much more intriguing with the question of if one would turn post match. Post match stuff was really good and made everything about ROH seem major important. Amazing way to cap off a great match. Kinda had a funny feeling when it became clear that neither was turning that Steen was gonna run in and clean house lol.

Definitely wasn't the best show that ROH has ever done but it cant imagine any new fans watching the show and not being impressed by the Edwards/Richards match and angle and the Steen stuff so there's no doubt they capitalised on all the exposure that the build for the iPPV got them and I'm really glad the main event delivered given the circumstances. Would have sucked too have had all these new viewers and then fail to deliver with the show. *


----------



## Beatles123

I think the "Pacing" issues with Eddie and Dave were due to the Tag-match going on a tad long and them needing to work quickly....and the match was still epic!

No storytelling? Did you not hear Eddie yelling at Davey to "DO IT!!!" when he was caught in the ropes before he kicked him? Did you not see them literally leaning on each other, face to face. as they rose to their feet before the countout? Did you not hear "You'll always be my brother!" Before the final blow?

Not to mention both of them looking DEAD after the match for what felt like 15 minutes before, I think, the most emotional post-match celebration since Benoit/Eddie at 'Mania 20!

Don't be so harsh, guys! It was great as it was.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Benjo™;9884767 said:


> One thing I seriously dislike about WGTT is that they don't have a proper double team move to finish a match off, and as a result of that quite a few of their matches have had underwhelming finishes.


Their best finish is probably the leapfrog attack as a setup to the Haas of Pain but even that only works against lower ranked teams like The Bravado Brothers or O'Reilly/Cole. A running spinning wheel kick/german suplex combination would work.


----------



## Emperor DC

Has anyone else rewatched the Steen segment?

I have ... about fifty times. It was that good.

The thing I loved was when he was swarmed by security and the locker room and he crowd surfed and then got taken out whilst laying his arms out like jesus, all the while giving the middle finger.

I so did not expect that sort of swerve to happen, but it was awesome.

Oh, and edit. 



> My name is Kevin Steen.. I LIVE EVIL. I am the only Antichrist of pro wrestling. ROH, welcome to your never-ending nightmare.


----------



## bigbuxxx

seancarleton77 said:


> So I'm the only one who thought Corino vs. Elgin was awesome then?


this was my least favorite match of the night and i'm a huge Elgin mark


----------



## Zatiel

JoeRulz said:


> Reversals are old cliche


I literally face-palmed here. No, reversals are not a cliche. They're fucking wrestling.


----------



## Violent By Design

my first ROH show live, it was pretty good. Not as great as I thought it'd be though.

I'm going to rewatch Edwards vs Richards, I had fun watching the match but it wasn't as great as I thought it would be. I think the match that got me most pumped up was Generico vs Daniels.

The Tag Team match really killed the crowd. Brought some friends who watched ROH for the first time, and they were really bored by it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Beatles123 said:


> I think the "Pacing" issues with Eddie and Dave were due to the Tag-match going on a tad long and them needing to work quickly....and the match was still epic!
> 
> No storytelling? Did you not hear Eddie yelling at Davey to "DO IT!!!" when he was caught in the ropes before he kicked him? Did you not see them literally leaning on each other, face to face. as they rose to their feet before the countout? Did you not hear "You'll always be my brother!" Before the final blow?
> 
> Not to mention both of them looking DEAD after the match for what felt like 15 minutes before, I think, the most emotional post-match celebration since Benoit/Eddie at 'Mania 20!
> 
> Don't be so harsh, guys! It was great as it was.


Those are all nice character bits, but they're not a story. They're good parts of a bigger story, but they're not a story themselves.

People need to stop confusing storyline for match story.


----------



## Emperor DC

> - The company turned away over 100 fans from last night's show, and at this time, it appears they have broke their I-PPV buyrate record.
> 
> - Christopher Daniels officially finished up with the company last night.
> 
> - Kevin Steen has lost a lot of weight since he was last in ROH.
> 
> - Rhino is expected back as part of The Embassy down the line.
> 
> - Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards were both ok after their match last night. While not confirmed, there was a fear that Edwards was knocked out during the finish last night. ROH officials called for the doctor to check him out. He was a bit wobbly, but ok.
> 
> - Homicide suffered a cracked rib during the match with Rhino. He may also be done with the company, as he has a contract with the Urban Wrestling Federation, and ROH is looking to lock talent up to contracts.
> 
> - A number of talents have been offered deals of varying length in recent weeks. Others have been talked about signing with the company, while not being given official offers.
> 
> - ROH COO Joe Koff and VP of Live Events Gary Juster were both in attendance at the event last night.
> 
> - Visiting backstage were independent stars Daemon Slugga, Roxxi Cotton and Marti Belle.
> 
> - On Saturday, some ROH talent were in Baltimore, MD filming material that will be used for the eventual TV debut on September 24th.
> 
> - ROH returns to Richmond, VA on July 7th and to Charlotte, NC on July 9th. They are then off until the August 13th TV tapings.
> 
> - The promotion will still run their traditional Wrestlemania weekend events next year in the Miami area.


Good news about the crowd.


----------



## Chismo

Zatiel said:


> I literally face-palmed here. No, reversals are not a cliche. They're fucking wrestling.


Next time you quote me, make sure you don't cut my statements.


----------



## Shock

Daniels is done? 

It was obviously happening, but still a shame.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

DeeCee said:


> Good news about the crowd.


What a coincidence. I was just reading up on Roxxi Cotton randomly, and boom, she's talking to ROH.


Things may get a bit annoying... Like, Vickie Guerrero annoying if she becomes a manager. 



Marti Belle being there is a bigger surprise though.


----------



## black_napalm

Shock said:


> Daniels is done?
> 
> It was obviously happening, but still a shame.


per his TNA contract, i don't think he can appear on TV. that is the main reason why generico has the belt now - so he can go into TV tapings the champ. 

anyway, lots of disagreement on the tag match. i don't remember an ROH PPV match being so split - what with some saying it was the 2nd best match of the night and others saying it killed the momentum and bored them. i don't think ROH should do these sorts of elimination tags. i understand they want to put all the talent out there but it ends up getting too muddled. a well paced match with good psychology can usually beat a kitchen sink match. that's what that match felt like - grappling for position early, some spots, tag work and trying to cram a bit too much story at the end.


----------



## Beatles123

I will go ahead and say though that as far as putting on a great overall show for NEW FANS and really show them what ROH is, they did a swell job. Would you all agree?


----------



## RKing85

Colt/Tommaso **
Lethal/Bennett **1/2
Homicide/Rhino **3/4
Elgin/Corino **1/4
Generico/Daniels ****
Tag Title ****3/4
Richards/Edwards ****3/4


----------



## Baldwin.

*Cabana vs. Ciampa: ***1/4
Lethal vs. Bennett: **1/2
Homicide vs. Rhino: **3/4
Elgin vs. Corino: **3/4
Generico vs. Daniels: ****
KOW vs. ANX vs. Briscoes vs. WGTT: ***1/2
Richards vs. Edwards: ****1/2*

The show isn't the greatest ROH iPPV in the world, but man, it was still pretty fucking good. The Tag Team Match did drag on a bit but for the most part, it kept me entertained.


----------



## EffectRaven

Ciampa vs. Cabana **1/2
Bennet vs. Lethal **1/2
Homicide vs. Rhyno ***
Elgin vs. Corino ***
Generico vs. Daniels ****
4-Way ***3/4
Edwards vs. Richards ****1/2


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Bubz

Awesome pics.


----------



## Corey

Such sad news in Daniels...


----------



## lewieG

Up to the tag title match, everything's been pretty good so far. 

How annoying was the blonde chick in the front row during Daniels vs Generico? The one who flipped Generico off and screamed at every move. I'm not surprised people started yelling at her to shut the fuck up.


----------



## TelkEvolon

lewieG said:


> How annoying was the blonde chick in the front row during Daniels vs Generico? The one who flipped Generico off and screamed at every move. I'm not surprised people started yelling at her to shut the fuck up.


Man, I would of lost my sh*t if I had of been their live.

So glad she was only that wild for one match.

But it was funny when she flipped of Generico and he was like "Hey! Everyone loves me!"


----------



## Emperor DC

The bloke with two beers in the front row was a fucking legend. :lmao


----------



## Mattyb2266

So this was my first live event since Glory by Honor VIII two years back, and I've got to say, ROH has changed since that show, but I'd say it's a change for the better. I never would've thought back then that I could enjoy a Rhett Titus match and yet the ANX pulled me in. And Adam Cole and Kyle O'Rilley impressed me A LOT. Not to mention Davey/Eddie was one of my favorite matches I have EVER seen live. It was all in all a great night and I'm incredibly happy I attended.


----------



## Spinone

A great event.

Cabana/Ciampa **3/4
Lethal/Bennett ***1/4
Rhino/'Cide ***1/4
Corino/Elgin **3/4. Steen in an idol
Generico/Daniels ****
WGGT/Kow/Briscoes/ANX ****1/4
Richards/Edwards ****3/4


----------



## SHIRLEY

F4WOnline said:


> The “Best In the World” show, built around Davey Richards, in what he said would be his last challenge ever for the ROH title, against longtime American Wolves tag team partner Eddie Edwards, sold out the Hammerstein Ballroom with just over 2,500 fans, and did 2,100 iPPV orders, a company record. This was done even though the company lost its television in early April. The New York sellout wasn’t a surprise, as ROH for big shows at the Hammerstein has drawn well in the past, with or without television. When ROH lost HDNet, company officials said that there was no indication to them that any of their core business was really aided much by being on TV, and there had been no decline in house show attendance either.


I was under the impression that the Hammerstein was 2,200 capacity but I guess not.

This is an awesome number, bearing in mind that all have the past iPPVs have had a significant number of replay buys on top of the initial figure, once the buzz got around.

Some awesome photos from the show here too.


----------



## Zatiel

Congratulations to ROH. They definitely deserved all the good business for such a fun show.


----------



## DTB1986

On a side note, I attended the event and the crowd, at least my section, spent a good 50% of the show chanting about Cena and how awful he is. In general, most of the chants that people attempted to start were obnoxious. Considering that approximately 20 chants were attempted per second this got old quick.

Typical ROH crowd?


----------



## AntMan

How do you pay for an IPPV?


----------



## smitlick

DTB1986 said:


> On a side note, I attended the event and the crowd, at least my section, spent a good 50% of the show chanting about Cena and how awful he is. In general, most of the chants that people attempted to start were obnoxious. Considering that approximately 20 chants were attempted per second this got old quick.
> 
> Typical ROH crowd?


Nah just dickheads...



AntMan said:


> How do you pay for an IPPV?


Paypal is usually the simplest way.


----------



## AntMan

Thanks.


----------



## D'Angelo

:lmao At people saying the ending was "emotional". It looked forced and really cringe-worthy. If you're looking for real emotion then nothing comes close to the Benoit & Eddie moment.

The part where he said the only things he had was ROH and the fans that was pretty great but after that it went totally down.


----------



## SHIRLEY

DTB1986 said:


> On a side note, I attended the event and the crowd, at least my section, spent a good 50% of the show chanting about Cena and how awful he is. In general, most of the chants that people attempted to start were obnoxious. Considering that approximately 20 chants were attempted per second this got old quick.
> 
> Typical ROH crowd?


Typical New York crowd nowadays. Wearing Nexus shirts and chanting about WWE.


----------



## wrestlingnews

the ppv just sucks , worst products quality i ever saw in my life !! 

on June 28th Newswire - rohwrestling.com/news/june-28th-newswire

- ROH “Best In The World 2011” is officially history and Ring of Honor wants to thank everyone who attended and purchased the event making it the most successful show in ROH history.
*
most successful show in ROH history* i am crying for roh

We proved once again that ROH is the best wrestling company in the world 

*UMM NO
*

and if you missed this historic event you can still watch it on GoFightLive at gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestlin/ROH__Best_of_the_World_2011/1052.

Your support is what motivates us to put out the high quality product 

*:shocked:*

that you consistently see and we promise that it is only going to get better.

*
only going to get better , ONE CAN HOPE *


----------



## smitlick

Did think it was odd that we hadn't seen more trolls here.


----------



## TheAce

> did think it was odd that we hadn't seen more trolls here.


Me too, glad to see they're slowly creeping into this thread. Makes me feel normal.


----------



## peachchaos

Yeah, this is coming from the same guy that thinks WWE owns ROH now.


----------



## Meteora2004

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Typical New York crowd nowadays. Wearing Nexus shirts and chanting about WWE.


The thing is that it's normally only limited to one section of the Grand Ballroom. Double the capacity in the Hammerstein + a shitload of cheap tickets = 4x the number of stupid fucking pricks who do their best to ruin everyone else's enjoyment of the show.

Don't question my math, btw (or my heart).


----------



## Bubz

Lol at trolls.


----------



## Solid_Rob

The amount of walk-ins was staggering, I guess that was the main problem. Staying away from Gen Admission seats was key for me, no trolls at floor level


----------



## Backspacer

Hi guys, looking for the best ROH show for my 7 year old. I've seen bits here and there but not sure what is commonly considered the best. Having said that, I expect plenty have got different answers! If anyone could recommend two or three of the best ones (I understand most of them are shit hot anyway) i'd be grateful. If it has Punk or Matt Sydal on it even better, since he's more likely to get into it initially if he recognises someone 

Cheers


----------



## Corey

Backspacer said:


> Hi guys, looking for the best ROH show for my 7 year old. I've seen bits here and there but not sure what is commonly considered the best. Having said that, I expect plenty have got different answers! If anyone could recommend two or three of the best ones (I understand most of them are shit hot anyway) i'd be grateful. If it has Punk or Matt Sydal on it even better, since he's more likely to get into it initially if he recognises someone
> 
> Cheers


Manhattan Mayhem and Better Than Our Best are ROH's 2 best shows imo. Idk if you're worried about blood or any kind of violence, but if you are they may not the best choice. As there's a a Dog Collar match with Punk on MM and a Chicago Street Fight on BOTB.


----------



## Backspacer

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Manhattan Mayhem and Better Than Our Best are ROH's 2 best shows imo. Idk if you're worried about blood or any kind of violence, but if you are they may not the best choice. As there's a a Dog Collar match with Punk on MM and a Chicago Street Fight on BOTB.


Thanks Jack, not so fussed about blood, ill check those two out, thanks.


----------



## SHIRLEY

7-year old? That's a helluva question.

I'm guessing something with a big Generico or Cabana match and, like you said, recognisable stars. I'm not sure, off the top of my head. Maybe someone else can think of a good example.

:hmm

Anyway, he might appreciate the flippy Japanese guys and AJ Styles and Matt Sydal on 'Dragon Gate Challenge' and there were a lot of future WWE and TNA names on 'Reborn: Stage One'.


----------



## Backspacer

Cheers Shirley, we've just been watching El Generico v Daniels from last week's show. He loved it, so he should like the next two matches. only problem is the wife's got the pool out cos of the weather so he's been distracted. will try to get to those other two matches tonight and then work on the recommends.


----------



## AdamleGM

Just settling down to watch this now. Managed to avoid spoilers which is amazing.


----------



## dfasimon

was there live, i'd give it a 6/10


----------



## Beatles123

LOL at "Not emotional"....Davey was crying with every word he spoke!


----------



## MistaFunktastic

It was a great show!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

I just watched Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards. Might I tell you, this was an awesome match, amazing story telling in the ring, this is what pro wrestling should be like. I'm aware that not every athlete can perform to these standards but every athlete that's high up in wrestling status should be able to provide the emotion and storytelling like Davey and Eddie did tonight. This is what interests me, this is what would make me put hard earned money into something. The promo afterwards, absolutely heart-felt, emotional and I felt it, it didn't feel forced, it was the perfect way to end the show. That's a champion I would buy into.


----------



## NorthernLights

I also just finished watching this show. It took me about 4-5 days to watch the whole thing because of my schedule. Decent show, with a great MotY main event.


----------



## EC_Mark

I downloaded the show, and tried to give it a watch. For some reason, I can never make it through an entire ROH PPV. I feel like they jam pack too much wrestling into one card. Every match is 15+ minutes and I usually turn it off by the end of the Generico match. It's obviosuly not a company who caters to me, but I do enjoy Generico. I always try to catch his matches. He is one of the few characters that intrigues me.

I hope Sinclair improves the broadcast quality for PPV events, but I'm not sure if they handle the iPPV broadcasts in addition to their sinclair station broadcasts.


----------



## SHIRLEY

EC_Mark said:


> I downloaded the show, and tried to give it a watch. For some reason, I can never make it through an entire ROH PPV. I feel like they jam pack too much wrestling into one card. Every match is 15+ minutes and I usually turn it off by the end of the Generico match. It's obviosuly not a company who caters to me, but I do enjoy Generico. I always try to catch his matches. He is one of the few characters that intrigues me.
> 
> I hope Sinclair improves the broadcast quality for PPV events, but I'm not sure if they handle the iPPV broadcasts in addition to their sinclair station broadcasts.


Everyone hits that wall before the last two matches. It's a question of commitment and building up your stamina for ROH, to get through it every time. You have to think of the rewards of being patient with the product.

Every show is designed to leave you completely wiped out, or at least that was Gabe's original philosophy. Catharsis.

It's one of the reasons that the intermission exists. Which I'm assuming, as a downloader, you didn't get the benefit of. There are plenty of times when I've watched ROH shows in two separate sittings.


----------



## Emperor DC

Though I get it is a lot of wrestling to get through, I fail to see what you expected from a product that showcases professional wrestling with storylines as purely an added incentive.


----------



## EC_Mark

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Everyone hits that wall before the last two matches. It's a question of commitment and building up your stamina for ROH, to get through it every time. You have to think of the rewards of being patient with the product.
> 
> Every show is designed to leave you completely wiped out, or at least that was Gabe's original philosophy. Catharsis.
> 
> It's one of the reasons that the intermission exists. Which I'm assuming, as a downloader, you didn't get the benefit of. There are plenty of times when I've watched ROH shows in two separate sittings.


Good point. I generally enjoy watching any wrestling more when I'm watching it live, or any event for that matter. I just wish they would pace it out a little better.


----------

